# CanJam Global 2018 Event Thread (NYC, Singapore, SoCal, London, RMAF, Shanghai)



## third_eye (Sep 8, 2018)

In 2017, CanJam Global hosted thousands of enthusiasts, music-lovers, and mobile technology consumers at our headphone audio shows in North America, Asia, and Europe. And today, we’re very pleased to announce our 2018 schedule which sees the return to all of our 2017 event venues along with the exciting addition of a new and exclusive event, the *Shanghai Headphone Festival*!

*This thread will be the consolidated event thread for all CanJam Global 2018 events.* *Please check in to thread if you are planning to attend!* As we continue to see an increasing number of traveling, as well as first time attendees at CanJam Global events, we would encourage everyone to subscribe and participate in the thread. We’ll be posting individual show details in the reserved posts, and will also provide periodic updates to the thread throughout the 2018 schedule.

Be sure to subscribe, save the dates, make your travel plans, and get ready to *#ListenLikeNeverBefore

CanJam Global 2018 Event Schedule *(click the Show Name for more details)
*
CanJam NYC - February 17-18, 2018*
After an incredibly successful inaugural CanJam NYC last February, CanJam Global is returning to the Big Apple at the fabulous New York Marriott Marquis in iconic Times Square. Visitors will be able to take in all of the fantastic energy in the city that never sleeps. Get your show passes by clicking here.
*
CanJam Singapore - March 24-25, 2018*
CanJam Global returns to Singapore for its 3rd edition of CanJam Singapore, Southeast Asia's premier headphone audio show. CanJam Singapore 2018 will once again take place at the Pan Pacific Singapore in Marina Square. Get your show passes by clicking here.
*
CanJam SoCal - April 7-8, 2018*
CanJam SoCal gears up for its 4th edition and returns to Los Angeles into the middle of the action of downtown LA, at the JW Marriott Los Angeles, L.A. LIVE. Right in the center of the L.A. LIVE sports and entertainment complex, CanJam SoCal 2018 will afford visitors the unique opportunity to experience LA at its finest. Get your show passes by clicking here.
*
CanJam London - July 21-22, 2018*
CanJam London 2018 will return to the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in the heart of Central London for its 4th edition. Moments away from Big Ben, the London Eye, and the London Aquarium, CanJam London visitors are within walking distance of the city’s most notable attractions. Get your show passes by clicking here. 
*
CanJam @ RMAF - October 5-7, 2018*
CanJam RMAF is a show within a show, and CanJam Global is proud to showcase headphone audio innovations within the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, North America's premier high end audio show.
*
CanJam Shanghai - November 3-4, 2018*
Head-Fi is excited to announce its first event in China, *CanJam Shanghai 2018*! This exclusive event will take place at the Shanghai Marriott Hotel City Centre located in the heart of downtown Shanghai, within minutes from Nanjing Road, The Bund, and other major tourist attractions.
*
CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at all CanJam Global 2018 events to assist at the Registration Desk during the shows. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org specifying which show you are interested in volunteering for along with your full name.

*Stay Connected with CanJam Global*
Help us spread the word and stay connected with CanJam Global!

*canjamglobal.com*
*facebook.com/canjamglobal
twitter.com/canjamglobal
#ListenLikeNeverBefore
#CanJamGlobal2018*


----------



## third_eye (May 30, 2018)

*
CanJam NYC 2018 Preview Video Posted:




CanJam NYC 2018*​
New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
1535 Broadway
New York, NY 10036
USA

*Saturday, February 17, 2018*
11am to 7pm
*
Sunday, February 18, 2018*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass  - $30
One Day Pass - $20

*Travel*
Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at New York Marriott Marquis. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, it's central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. We have secured a limited number of rooms for $229/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2018 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org specifying which show you are interested in volunteering for along with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.




Headphone.guru
Hi-Fi+
Meze Audio
Sennheiser




1MORE
64 Audio
Advanced
AKG
ALO Audio
Audeze
Audio46
Audio Plus Services
Audio-Technica
Auris Audio
Beyerdynamic
Bluewave
Campfire Audio
Caprice Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Clear Tune Monitors
Cleer
Comply
Danacable
Dekoni Audio
Dita Audio
DUNU
Earasers by Persona Medical
Earsonics
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Euphony Audio
FiiO
Final Audio
Focal
Focal Pro
Gingko Audio
Headamp Audio Electronics
Hifiman
Hyla
iBasso Audio
iFi audio
In Living Stereo
JBL
Jerry Harvey Audio
JPS Labs
Keces Audio
Kimber Kable
Klipsch
Lenbrook
Matrix Audio
M&O Electronics
MrSpeakers
Meze Audio
ModWright Instruments
Mytek
NAD
oBravo
Oriolus
Periodic Audio
Pro-Ject Audio Systems
PSB
RHA
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shure
Sonoma Acoustics
Sony
SPL
STAX
StereoPravda
Trafomatic Audio
True-Fi by Sonarworks
Vermeer Audio
Violectric
Viva Audio
Wells Audio
Westone
Wireworld
Woo Audo
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come! _

*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook 
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore*

**


----------



## third_eye (Mar 15, 2018)

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​


*CanJam Singapore 2018*
Pan Pacific Singapore
Marina Square
7 Raffles Boulevard
Singapore 039595

*Saturday, March 24, 2018*
11am to 7pm
*
Sunday, March 25, 2018*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - SGD $40
One Day Pass - SGD $30

*Travel*
Overlooking the stunning Marina Bay, the Pan Pacific Singapore is strategically located at the gateway to the Central Business District and offers a wide array of sightseeing, retail, and entertainment options in the vicinity. We have secured a limited number of rooms for SGD $270/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam Singapore 2018 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org specifying which show you are interested in volunteering for along with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.




Headfonics
Hi-Fi+
NXT
Sennheiser




1More
64 Audio
AAW
Abyss Headphones
ACS
Advanced
Angstrom Audiolab
Astell+Kern
Astrotec
Audeze
Audiosound
Auris Audio
AV One
Beyerdynamic
Brainwavz
Brimar Audio Labs
Brise Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Colorfly
Clear Tune Monitors
Crosszone
Custom Art
Dekoni Audio
Dita Audio
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Eng Siang International
Feliks-Audio
FiiO
Final
FitEar
Focal
Geprow
Grado
Han Sound Audio
Headamp Audio
HiBy Music
Hifiman
iBasso Audio
iFi
InEar
Jaben
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Kennerton
Klipsch
Kumitate Labs
KuraDa
Labkable
LendMeUrEars
Lime Ears
Lotoo
Meze Audio
MrSpeakers
Music Sanctuary
Noble Audio
NXT
Periodic Audio
PhatLab
Project K
Purdio
PWAudio
QDC
Sennheiser
Schiit Audio
Shanling
Stealth Sonics
Sonoma Acoustics
Stax
Symphonium Audio
The Audio Session
Ultimate Ears
Vision Ears
V-Moda
Van Nuys
Westone
Woo Audio
YAXI
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come! 
_
*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook 
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore
*


----------



## third_eye (Mar 27, 2018)

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​


*CanJam SoCal 2018*
JW Marriott L.A. LIVE
900 W Olympic Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90015

*Saturday, April 7, 2018*
11am to 6pm

*Sunday, April 8, 2018*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - $30
One Day Pass -  $20

*Travel*
Located in the heart of downtown Los Angeles, the L.A. LIVE entertainment complex features Staples Center (home of the Lakers, Clippers, and Kings), the Grammy Museum, and many fantastic restaurant and nightlife options. We have secured a limited number of discounted rooms at a rate of $249/night. Click here to make your room reservations.  

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2018 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org specifying which show you are interested in volunteering for along with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.




Headphone.guru
Hi-Fi+
Sennheiser




1More
64 Audio
Advanced
ALO Audio
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audioquest
Audio-Technica
Benchmark Media Systems
Beyerdynamic
Bluewave
Brainwavz
Bruel & Kjaer
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Chord Electronics
Colorfly
Crosszone
Dekoni Audio
DUNU
Earsonics
Echobox Audio
Empire Ears
FiiO
Final
FlipEars
Focal
Focal Pro
Headamp Audio
Hifiman
Jerry Harvey Audio
Kimber Kable
Lenbrook
Massdrop
Menlo Scientific
Meze Audio
Monoprice
Moon Audio
MrSpeakers
NAD
PurRez Audio Designs
Pro-Ject Audio Systems
PSB
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shanling
Shure
Simgot
Smyth Research
Sonarworks
SPL
STAX
Technics
The Source AV
Ultimate Ears
Ultrasone
VAST Audio
Westone
Woo Audio
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come.......!
_
*
Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook 
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore*


----------



## third_eye (Jul 4, 2018)

*

 *
*

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.*​
*EVENT DETAILS

CanJam London 2018*
Park Plaza Westminster Bridge
200 Westminster Bridge Road
London SE1 7UT
United Kingdom

*Saturday, July 21, 2018*
_11am to 6pm_

*Sunday, July 22, 2018*
_10am to 5pm_

*Show Passes (click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - £20
One Day Pass - £15

Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder

*Travel*
The Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in London is situated in London's South Bank, within walking distance of the city's most iconic attractions, including Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament. The hotel's location near the London Eye, Shrek's Adventure! London, the London Aquarium and the National Theatre makes Park Plaza the perfect accommodation for tourists and business guests. Spacious hotel rooms, including 65 Suites and Penthouses and more than 500 Studio Rooms, ensure guests a comfortable stay in this contemporary, design-led Westminster Bridge hotel. Waterloo and Westminster tube stations are a five-minute walk from the hotel.

*CanJam Volunteers*
In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam London 2018 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.





Chord Electronics
Focal
Hi-Fi+





1MORE
64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Advanced
Aedle
AKG
ALO Audio
Astell&Kern
Audeze
Audioquest
AuricSound
Benchmark Media
beyerdynamic
Brimar Audio Labs
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Dekoni Audio
DITA Audio
DUNU
Earsonics
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Even
FiiO
Final
Focal
Fostex
Headamp Audio
HiFi Headphones
HiFiMAN
Hifonix
InEar
JBL
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Klipsch
Labkable
Luzli
Matrix Audio
Manley Labs
Matrix Audio
MEE Audio
Meze Audio
MrSpeakers
Periodic Audio
Questyle
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
Shanling
Shenzhen Audio
Shure
Sieveking Sound
S.M.S.L
Snugs
Sonarworks
Sonoma Acoustics
Stealth Sonics
STAX
Tekzone
V-MODA
Vision Ears
Westone
Yulong Audio
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come! _

*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore

 *


----------



## third_eye (Sep 17, 2018)

*EVENT DETAILS

CanJam RMAF 2018*
Denver Marriott Tech Center
4900 S. Syracuse St.
Denver, CO 80237

*Friday, October 5, 2018*
_Noon-6pm
_
*Saturday, October 6, 2018*
_9am-6pm
_
*Sunday, October 7, 2018*
_10am-4pm
_
*Show Passes (click here to purchase)

Travel*
The sleek and redesigned Denver Marriott Tech Center aims to keep guests feeling welcomed, connected and inspired. The hotel is prominently located in upscale Greenwood Village just moments from luxury shopping at Cherry Creek Mall. The Landmark neighborhood is also just down the block, featuring an array of restaurants, entertainment and retail.





1More
64Audio
Abyss Headphones
Advanced
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audio-Technica
Aune Audio
Beyerdynamic
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Chord Electronics
Comply
Clear Tune Monitors
Cleer
Dekoni Audio
Earsonics
Echobox Audio
Empire Ears
FiiO
Focal
Fostex
Headamp
Hifiman
InEar
JDS Labs
Jerry Harvey Audio
Klipsch
Manley
Meze Audio
M&O Electronics
Moon-Audio
MrSpeakers
Nordost
Pro-Ject Audio Systems
Questyle
Radsone
Raal-requisite
Redscape Audio
RHA
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shure
Sony
SPL
Stealth Sonics
Swan Song Audio
Westone
Woo Audio
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come!_

*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore
*

* 
*


----------



## third_eye (Oct 26, 2018)

*

 

EVENT DETAILS

CanJam Shanghai 2018*
Shanghai Marriott Hotel City Centre
555 Xi Zang Road (Middle)
Huangpu District, Shanghai 200003
China

*Saturday, November 3, 2018*
_10am to 6pm_

*Sunday, November 4, 2018*
_10am to 5pm_

*Show Passes (click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - CNY 100
One Day Pass - CNY 60

Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder

*Travel*
This exclusive event will take place at the fantastic Shanghai Marriott Hotel City Centre located in the heart of downtown Shanghai and within minutes from Nanjing Road, the Bund, and other major tourist attractions, providing easy access to explore the whole city.

We have secured a limited number of discounted rooms at a rate of CNY1000/night. Click here to make your room reservations. 

*CanJam Volunteers*
In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam 2018 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.




HiFiMAN
Hi-Fi+
Max Digital
Shenzhen Audio




1More
64Audio
AAW
Acoustic Research
ACS
ALO Audio
Aroma Audio
Audeze
Audiobyte
Audio Opus
Audio-Technica
Aune
Auris Audio
Campfire Audio
Chord Electronics
Clear Tune Monitors
Colorfly
Crosszone
Cyrus
Dita Audio
Double J
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
E-MU Systems
Fanmusic
FiiO
Final
Focal
Gichin Cables
Headamp Audio
HiBy Music
HiFiMAN
iBasso Audio
iFi Audio
InEar
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Klipsch
Labkable
Little Dot
Manley Labs
Matrix Audio
Max Digital
Module Audio
Moondrop
MrSpeakers
NFAUDIO
Oriolus
Periodic Audio
RHA
Rockna
Rupert Neve Designs
Shanling
Shenzhen Audio
Simphonio
SMSL
Smyth Research
Stealth Sonics
Thinking Group
Topping
Truesound
UFOEAR
Ultimate Ears
Vision Ears
Viva Audio
Warwick Acoustics (formerly Sonoma Acoustics)
Westone
Yue Ying Audio
Yulong Audio

_with many more to come!_

*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore

 *


----------



## third_eye (Aug 31, 2018)

We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.

 
 

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, color choice, the size you want, and how many of that size you want, and CanJam event you are attending - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-Black-L-3-NYC
third_eye-White-S-1-Singapore*

We're taking pre-orders for CanJam SoCal, London, and RMAF at this time. Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. CanJam Global 2018 T-Shirt pricing is as follows:

SoCal, RMAF - $25
London - £20
Shanghai - ¥150


All T-Shirt preorders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders one (1) week prior to the event start date, so for example, the deadline for CanJam NYC 2018 preorders is February 10, 2018. *CanJam Global 2018 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## AxelCloris

More CanJam is never a bad thing.


----------



## third_eye

AxelCloris said:


> More CanJam is never a bad thing.



Truer words have never been spoken...


----------



## Muinarc

I have a fever....... and the only cure, is more CanJam!


Maybe someday I can work an international CanJam into a vacation. How about a raffle for an all expenses paid CanJam trip and only entrants named "Muinarc" in HeadFi are eligible?!


----------



## AxelCloris

Muinarc said:


> I have a fever....... and the only cure, is more CanJam!
> 
> 
> Maybe someday I can work an international CanJam into a vacation. How about a raffle for an all expenses paid CanJam trip and only entrants named "Muinarc" in HeadFi are eligible?!


One name change, coming right up. From now on you'll be Mulleberec.


----------



## Fox2twenty

Damnnnnnn duuuude. Can Jam LA is at the JW? impressive.


----------



## zeddun

Just read an article that dedicated portable music player sales are on the rise.  There has never been more choices in various price ranges for high quality headphones. Now more Can Jams. It's great time to be in this hobby!


----------



## Fox2twenty

zeddun said:


> Just read an article that dedicated portable music player sales are on the rise.  There has never been more choices in various price ranges for high quality headphones. Now more Can Jams. It's great time to be in this hobby!


What a time to be alive!


----------



## AxelCloris

Fox2twenty said:


> Damnnnnnn duuuude. Can Jam LA is at the JW? impressive.


We were there for the 2017 show too. Personally I loved the location given everything that was within walking distance. The rooms were very comfortable as well.


----------



## Fox2twenty

AxelCloris said:


> We were there for the 2017 show too. Personally I loved the location given everything that was within walking distance. The rooms were very comfortable as well.


Wow. LA shows didn't used to be at LA.LIVE. That's really cool.


----------



## Evshrug (Sep 13, 2017)

Awesome news, and what an expansion! Where can I buy stock in Head-Fi? Haha
Growth is good! All this travel could help me work off the pounds


----------



## Evshrug

Mulleberec said:


> I have a fever....... and the only cure, is more CanJam!


Took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## nepherte

Awesome. See you guys in Singapore!


----------



## twister6

Yes!!!  No more overlapping of CanJam NYC with Superbowl   Can't wait!!!


----------



## jinxy245

See you in NYC!


----------



## Niyologist

I'm going back again next year for NYC. See ya there.


----------



## Terco

Yees!! NYC!! Woohoo!!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I will see everyone in NYC baby. Wooohoo.


----------



## ranfan

Subscribing. Half a year until CanJam SG. Yes, here we go!


----------



## Arysyn

Well, this is fine for people either residing in these areas, or are able to travel to them. However, it doesn't seem as convenient as trying to get near to those in a chunk of a region where CanJam is missing out on, the Midwestern US. Why isn't there an event either in Chicago, Milwaukee, or Indianapolis? I would imagine that would attract more people than adding an event in Shanghai, at least those here on Head-Fi.


----------



## Evshrug (Sep 14, 2017)

Arysyn said:


> Well, this is fine for people either residing in these areas, or are able to travel to them. However, it doesn't seem as convenient as trying to get near to those in a chunk of a region where CanJam is missing out on, the Midwestern US. Why isn't there an event either in Chicago, Milwaukee, or Indianapolis? I would imagine that would attract more people than adding an event in Shanghai, at least those here on Head-Fi.


What, like AXPONA?
I've never been to an AXPONA before, what's it like?


----------



## Hansotek

Evshrug said:


> What, like AXPONA?
> I've never been to an AXPONA before, what's it like?



It's a lot like CanJam.


----------



## Arysyn (Sep 14, 2017)

Evshrug said:


> What, like AXPONA?
> I've never been to an AXPONA before, what's it like?



I've not been to Axpona, though that doesn't mean CanJam shouldn't have their own show, or perhaps they could team up at the same event, like the RMAF in Colorado.

If it were me organizing these events, I'd change the international events trying to pair them with another ongoing event, if possible. Then seeing as I just looked Axpona online and notice it appears to be a yearly event in Chicago, that is where CanJam ought to be for the Midwest, while continuing with RMAF every year also. Then have three national sole CanJams in the U.S., one in New York City, one in Los Angeles, and then I'd get one in Orlando, Florida. I think there ought to be at least one somewhere in Canada also, possibly Toronto.

Six per year in North America on a once every other month basis. This would be a great way at really covering the continent with events that at least most people in North America should be able to attend. Having two events in Asia while missing out a good chunk of the U.S. seems like a poor strategy to me. Cut the Singapore event and just keep the Shanghai one. Keep London also, but try to see if there is an event pair up opportunity. That would make for eight events per year. Plenty.


----------



## AxelCloris

Arysyn said:


> If it were me organizing these events, I'd change the international events trying to pair them with another ongoing event, if possible. Then seeing as I just looked Axpona online and notice it appears to be a yearly event in Chicago, that is where CanJam ought to be for the Midwest, while continuing with RMAF every year also. Then have three national sole CanJams in the U.S., one in New York City, one in Los Angeles, and then I'd get one in Orlando, Florida. I think there ought to be at least one somewhere in Canada also, possibly Toronto.
> 
> Six per year in North America on a once every other month basis. This would be a great way at really covering the continent with events that at least most people in North America should be able to attend. Having two events in Asia while missing out a good chunk of the U.S. seems like a poor strategy to me. Cut the Singapore event and just keep the Shanghai one. Keep London also, but try to see if there is an event pair up opportunity. That would make for eight events per year. Plenty.



If you've seen our preview video for CanJam Singapore 2017 (link for those who haven't) you'll remember Jude opened by saying, "now, I don't know if you know this but the Singapore Head-Fi community - in terms of cities - is our single biggest community in the world _by a margin_." There are a ton of Singaporean Head-Fi'ers (Hey guys!) who are constantly active on the forums and I'm told CanJam Singapore has an energy about it that's hard to understand until you see it first-hand. I think it's fairly safe to say that the odds are slim that we'd just "cut the Singapore event."

I'm not privy to all of the details, but I know a considerable amount of thought and research goes into choosing locations for CanJams. Ethan spends a substantial amount of time researching the many Head-Fi markets that are out there and planning events so we can reach as many Head-Fi'ers as possible.

DEN, JFK and LAX are all just a short flight from ORD.


So who's excited for another year of incredible CanJam fun?


----------



## third_eye

AxelCloris said:


> I'm told CanJam Singapore has an energy about it that's hard to understand until you see it first-hand. I think it's fairly safe to say that the odds are slim that we'd just "cut the Singapore event.



This is very true. CanJam Singapore is a unique experience with a palpable energy that really cannot be described. It's also why many Head-Fier's from other countries in Southeast Asia make the trip to the event, now in it's 3rd year. Of course, we also have many Head-Fier's in North America that travel to the 3 US based events (some even to the international ones) and with all the fun activities surrounding the entire CanJam weekend experience, there are many reasons to plan ahead and make the trip to one of them.


----------



## 336881

third_eye said:


> This is very true. CanJam Singapore is a unique experience with a palpable energy that really cannot be described. It's also why many Head-Fier's from other countries in Southeast Asia make the trip to the event, now in it's 3rd year. Of course, we also have many Head-Fier's in North America that travel to the 3 US based events (some even to the international ones) and with all the fun activities surrounding the entire CanJam weekend experience, there are many reasons to plan ahead and make the trip to one of them.



Maybe it's the area's of the website I'm drawn to but Singapore isn't a location I see on here often. Mostly U.S. and Canada by a very wide margin. Other than Chicago Axpona there isn't much going on out here. For me Chicago Axpona was great for speakers but not so much for headphones.


----------



## Muinarc

antimatter said:


> Maybe it's the area's of the website I'm drawn to but Singapore isn't a location I see on here often. Mostly U.S. and Canada by a very wide margin. Other than Chicago Axpona there isn't much going on out here. For me Chicago Axpona was great for speakers but not so much for headphones.



You're likely discounting the thousands of lurkers. They never type anything, but they're always there..... *watching *you, _reading _your comments!


----------



## hamlesh

Weekend ticket for London purchased - so i'll be roaming around on both days again 

Who knows what will be on the shopping list by then!


----------



## third_eye

hamlesh said:


> Weekend ticket for London purchased - so i'll be roaming around on both days again
> 
> Who knows what will be on the shopping list by then!



Awesome, see you there!


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> In 2017, CanJam Global hosted thousands of enthusiasts, music-lovers, and mobile technology consumers at our headphone audio shows in North America, Asia, and Europe. And today, we’re very pleased to announce our 2018 schedule which sees the return to all of our 2017 event venues along with the exciting addition of a new and exclusive event, the *Shanghai Headphone Festival*!
> 
> *This thread will be the consolidated event thread for all CanJam Global 2018 events.* *Please check in to thread if you are planning to attend!* As we continue to see an increasing number of traveling, as well as first time attendees at CanJam Global events, we would encourage everyone to subscribe and participate in the thread. We’ll be posting individual show details in the reserved posts, and will also provide periodic updates to the thread throughout the 2018 schedule.
> 
> ...


Woot! Moar CanJam!


----------



## FraterOiram

Can't wait!! CJ 2017 was a blast.


----------



## piotrus-g

Singapore here we come again! 



Arysyn said:


> Six per year in North America on a once every other month basis. This would be a great way at really covering the continent with events that at least most people in North America should be able to attend. Having two events in Asia while missing out a good chunk of the U.S. seems like a poor strategy to me. Cut the Singapore event and just keep the Shanghai one. Keep London also, but try to see if there is an event pair up opportunity. That would make for eight events per year. Plenty.



It's hard to put in perspective but Sinagpore is SEA hub. The place is perfect as it in center of South East Asia. 
I've been to CanJam SG twice and CanJam London once, CanJam Singapore is easily twice as busy as the one in London.


----------



## crabdog

CJ Singapore here I come!


----------



## DrunkSaru

I'm wondering if I should volunteer for 2018. I couldn't do it this year because I had 2 goals: try to get as much listen on the Sonoma M1 and make sure I got listen on the Orpheus. The year before was too far away for me and didn't want to get a hotel in the area. next year, close to home again, free tshirt sounds cool. ....... hummm


----------



## raypin (Sep 15, 2017)

piotrus-g said:


> Singapore here we come again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mm...Yup, I agree. Geographically, SG easily covers Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand. My country, the Philippines is farther, but we are a small market (we do have the Manila November HIFI show). So, SG makes sense.

Shanghai is a good choice I guess to cover the Chinese market but I would have preferred HK instead.

U.S. and Canada are well-covered: SOCAL, NYC and RMAF plus the smaller events. If anything, Europe is underrepresented. And of course, there's the antipodal black hole known as Australia and New Zealand. lol!


----------



## jeffri

CanJam Singapore, hopefully I can attend again. Last one is a blast!


----------



## moedawg140

Just checking in - if both of us can make it, I'll see you at the next event! (imagine a dark-skinned, dark haired gentleman)


----------



## elucidate

Nothing in Canada as usual. Le sigh...


----------



## piotrus-g

raypin said:


> mm...Yup, I agree. Geographically, SG easily covers Indonesia, Malaysia and Thailand. My country, the Philippines is farther, but we are a small market (we do have the Manila November HIFI show). So, SG makes sense.
> 
> Shanghai is a good choice I guess to cover the Chinese market but I would have preferred HK instead.
> 
> U.S. and Canada are well-covered: SOCAL, NYC and RMAF plus the smaller events. If anything, Europe is underrepresented. And of course, there's the antipodal black hole known as Australia and New Zealand. lol!


^^^ totally agreed 
mainland Europe could be huge event easily, somewhere like Paris would be great location.


----------



## KEV G

hamlesh said:


> Weekend ticket for London purchased - so i'll be roaming around on both days again
> 
> Who knows what will be on the shopping list by then!


The shopping list, already saving  
Bought a ticket for Saturday at the last London CanJam, it was my first event. This time it's going to have to be a weekend pass for sure. The shopping list may be a little larger when the time comes


----------



## canonlp

Awesome! See you all in London! Wish I can go visit the other locations too.


----------



## kubig123 (Sep 16, 2017)

Already bought the tickets for the NYC weekend and told my wife’s she won’t see me for the entire weekend!

I hope to see you all


----------



## Currawong

I hope to go to at least the Singapore show. LA would be great as well as it is always fun to visit.


----------



## Ray3rd

Sweet. Just got my tickets for CanJam NYC. 2nd year. It was a blast last year. I was a relative n00b last year. Still a n00b but I know so much more. Can't wait to go !!!


----------



## glassmonkey

DrunkSaru said:


> I'm wondering if I should volunteer for 2018. I couldn't do it this year because I had 2 goals: try to get as much listen on the Sonoma M1 and make sure I got listen on the Orpheus. The year before was too far away for me and didn't want to get a hotel in the area. next year, close to home again, free tshirt sounds cool. ....... hummm


Do eeet! You get to hang out with Ethan, Jude and Co... All nice folks, you get a spiffy t-shirt and there is usually a pre-event thing for volunteers. It's a fun experience that I've done each of last two years in London.


----------



## ranfan (Oct 9, 2017)

glassmonkey said:


> Do eeet! You get to hang out with Ethan, Jude and Co... All nice folks, you get a spiffy t-shirt and there is usually a pre-event thing for volunteers. It's a fun experience that I've done each of last two years in London.


Jude, and Ethan are super-nice. They offered us volunteers pizza, and ice cream.


----------



## DrunkSaru

I've met both Jude and Ethan though I doubt they would remember me. Yeah, they are all cool. I've decided that if my friend isn't coming down to visit during canjam, i'll volunteer, otherwise, I'd rather be a good host.


----------



## FranTBW

Awesome! Canjam SG let's go


----------



## deserat

Cool venune for LA. Please don't put the "quiet" listening rooms in the Atrium again.


----------



## elNan

Difficult times for my country... but just wondering, have you ever considered a CanJan Mexico? maybe a CanJam LatAm?


----------



## junix

Well, if you look closely at the map (doesn't have to be that close.. ) you will spot a lot of blank space between London and Singapore.

What about CanJam Moscow and/or CanJam Dubai?


----------



## YoengJyh

Able to invite UE to come SG?


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

no can jam for me next year I guess... because the schedule doesn't fit


----------



## BuddhaBruce

What do early bird show passes get you?


----------



## FranTBW

BuddhaBruce said:


> What do early bird show passes get you?


A better price


----------



## Fox2twenty




----------



## Mboom (Nov 15, 2017)

.


----------



## mp101

booked for London


----------



## crabdog

YoengJyh said:


> Able to invite UE to come SG?


I'm pretty sure they were there this year IIRC.


----------



## davidcotton

Hopefully make it to London this time around IF the railways don't have any works going on.  Would like to meet the Empire Ears lot amongst others.


----------



## YoengJyh

crabdog said:


> I'm pretty sure they were there this year IIRC.



I thought that one is under 3rd party like Jaben or what.. I remember do not have it. Never see their logo appear on the first page of the forum.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I had first written down a date for 14 and 15 July, now I see 21 and 22 July. Has there been a change or am I mistaken?

Also, will Schiit and ZMF be at the show?


----------



## ElectroMod (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes it is the 21st and 22nd of July in London as the weekend before was the world cup so it might not have gone down to well here in the UK. Also we will be there with Schiit product yes and we might even talk to Zach about getting his headphone over as he is a really nice chap who we would be glad to help if he cannot get there by other means.


----------



## AppleheadMay

ElectroMod said:


> Yes it is the 21st and 22nd of July in London as the weekend before was the world cup so it might not have gone down to well here in the UK. Also we will be there with Schiit product yes and we might even talk to Zach about getting his headphone over as he is a really nice chap who we would be glad to help if he cannot get there by other means.



Great, thank you for the info!
I will try to be there, at least for one day.


----------



## third_eye

As a reminder, discounted Early Bird passes are available for CanJam Global 2018 until October 31. You can access the Eventbrite links for the show passes in the first post of this thread or by going to www.canjamglobal.com.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Meze Audio and Sennheiser as Official Show Sponsors of CanJam NYC 2018!


----------



## third_eye (Jan 13, 2018)

*CanJam NYC 2018*
New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
1535 Broadway
New York, NY 10036
USA

*Saturday, February 17, 2018*
11am to 7pm
*
Sunday, February 18, 2018*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - $30
One Day Pass - $20

*Travel*
Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at New York Marriott Marquis. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, it's central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. We have secured a limited number of rooms for $229/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam NYC 2018 Show Sponsors*
Hi-Fi+
Meze Audio
Sennheiser

*CanJam NYC 2018 Exhibitors*
64 Audio
Advanced
ALO Audio
Audio Plus Services
Campfire Audio
Caprice Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Clear Tune Monitors
Comply
Dekoni Audio
Dita Audio
Earsonics
Effect Audio
FiiO
Focal Pro
Headamp Audio Electronics
Hifiman
M&O Electronics
Meze Audio
Pi2 Design
Pro-Ject Audio Systems
PuRez Audio Designs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shure
SPL
Technics
Woo Audo
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come! _

*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Facebook 
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore

 *


----------



## third_eye

Danacable, iFi audio, Kimber Kable, and Wells Audio added to NYC exhibitor list! Click here to view the updated list.


----------



## ironpeg

Yay yay Canjam NYC. Got my flight, Hotel and tickets ready. Can't wait.

Anyway, how can I get my canjam RMAF 17 badge?


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

ironpeg said:


> Yay yay Canjam NYC. Got my flight, Hotel and tickets ready. Can't wait.
> 
> Anyway, how can I get my canjam RMAF 17 badge?



You can just PM @third_eye 
He'll help you with that


----------



## third_eye

ironpeg said:


> Yay yay Canjam NYC. Got my flight, Hotel and tickets ready. Can't wait.
> 
> Anyway, how can I get my canjam RMAF 17 badge?



Looks like you're all set!


----------



## nycdoi

Final Audio is not coming to canjam?


----------



## third_eye

nycdoi said:


> Final Audio is not coming to canjam?



This is a preliminary list of registered exhibitors, many more exhibitors will be added between now and the event dates. Stay tuned for further updates!


----------



## ironpeg

third_eye said:


> Looks like you're all set!


Thanks. See you in NYC.


----------



## Niyologist

I'll join. Hopefully I'll get my tax refund on time.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I will be back again. I still want my free shirt lol, I didn't forget


----------



## bozebuttons

I will be there


----------



## ahmadfaizadnan

Really wanna go but I guess I have to pass this time


----------



## third_eye

1More, Beyerdynamic, Gingko Audio, JPS Labs, and ModWright Instruments added to NYC exhibitor list!


----------



## Zadok

Does stax ever go to can jam? They seem a bit hands off when it comes to the west in general.


----------



## noobandroid

Zadok said:


> Does stax ever go to can jam? They seem a bit hands off when it comes to the west in general.


they did appear with full lineup at singapore last year


----------



## Mboom

What's the ideal time limit for testing out headphones/equipment ? I was think 3-3.5 songs. First time going.


----------



## DrunkSaru

There is no official time limit but just be considerate of people around you. Very popular booths I won't spend as much time if people are waiting. I have a tendency to go to what I think will be the popular booths first thing in the morning when no one is there yet to get more time or wait till like slightly after lunch time when things die down a little so I can get more time if it's something I want time with as well. I actually ended up spending about 3 hours at a sony booth because no one was there and I was really enjoying the Z1R. I actually like to go to the booths that no one is at because it's like treasure hunting. Once in a while, you find a product that makes you go wow, why is no one talking about this yet.


----------



## Mboom

Alright. Ive got a notebook I'm bringing with me that has a list of the headphones/amp/ect I wanna check out first. Then I was gonna do a second pass and listen to what I hadn't listed. I'm really wanting to hear the audeze lcd-x and Sony z1r.


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Sennheiser, Headfonics, Hi-Fi+, and NXT as Official Show Sponsors of CanJam Singapore 2018!


----------



## third_eye (Jan 13, 2018)

*CanJam Singapore 2018*
Pan Pacific Singapore
Marina Square
7 Raffles Boulevard
Singapore 039595

*Saturday, March 24, 2018*
11am to 7pm
*
Sunday, March 25, 2018*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - SGD $40
One Day Pass - SGD $30

*Travel*
Overlooking the stunning Marina Bay, the Pan Pacific Singapore is strategically located at the gateway to the Central Business District and offers a wide array of sightseeing, retail, and entertainment options in the vicinity. We have secured a limited number of rooms for SGD $270/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Singapore 2018 Show Sponsors*
Headfonics
Hi-Fi+
NXT
Sennheiser

*CanJam Singapore 2018 Exhibitors*
1More
64 Audio
AAW
Advanced
Angstrom Audiolab
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Auris Audio
Beyerdynamic
Brainwavz
Brimar Audio Labs
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Colorfly
Clear Tune Monitors
Custom Art
Dekoni Audio
Dita Audio
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Feliks-Audio
Focal
Geprow
Han Sound Audio
Headamp Audio
Hifiman
Jomo Audio
Kennerton
Klipsch
Labkable
Meze Audio
MrSpeakers
Music Sanctuary
NXT
Periodic Audio
PWAudio
QDC
Sennheiser
The Audio Session
Vision Ears
V-Moda
Woo Audio
YAXI
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come! _

*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook 
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore*


----------



## nepherte (Nov 27, 2017)

Looking forward to attend for the second time in a row. Having move to Singapore makes it a lot easier this time though


----------



## noobandroid

been there for every year at singapore, 3 years in a row


----------



## third_eye

Audeze, Empire Ears, Focal, Matrix Audio, MrSpeakers, Sonoma Acoustics, StereoPravda, and Violectric added to the CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> Audeze, Empire Ears, Focal, Matrix Audio, MrSpeakers, Sonoma Acoustics, StereoPravda, and Violectric added to the CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!



Ethan - are you going to have a separate thread for the NYC event? Currently, all of 2018 events are sharing this thread...


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> Ethan - are you going to have a separate thread for the NYC event? Currently, all of 2018 events are sharing this thread...



From my first post in this thread:
*
"This thread will be the consolidated event thread for all CanJam Global 2018 events.* *Please check in to thread if you are planning to attend!* As we continue to see an increasing number of traveling, as well as first time attendees at CanJam Global events, we would encourage everyone to subscribe and participate in the thread. We’ll be posting individual show details in the reserved posts, and will also provide periodic updates to the thread throughout the 2018 schedule."


----------



## third_eye (Nov 30, 2017)

iBasso, oBravo and Wireworld added to NYC exhibitor list!


----------



## Zachik

third_eye said:


> From my first post in this thread:
> *
> "This thread will be the consolidated event thread for all CanJam Global 2018 events.* *Please check in to thread if you are planning to attend!* As we continue to see an increasing number of traveling, as well as first time attendees at CanJam Global events, we would encourage everyone to subscribe and participate in the thread. We’ll be posting individual show details in the reserved posts, and will also provide periodic updates to the thread throughout the 2018 schedule."



Sorry - been reading this thread since it was new, and forgot to re-read the first post... Thanks for the reminder


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> Sorry - been reading this thread since it was new, and forgot to re-read the first post... Thanks for the reminder



np, look forward to seeing you in NYC!


----------



## Hansotek

Flights booked for CanJam NYC and SoCal!


----------



## Zachik

Hansotek said:


> Flights booked for CanJam NYC and SoCal!


Great - will see you in NYC


----------



## AndrewH13

Hansotek said:


> Flights booked for CanJam NYC and SoCal!



A quote like this (and the many saying ‘can’t buy or listen to suchandsuch in my area’), always makes me glance at a person’s location. It’s a shame everyone doesn’t complete to get the whole picture, although I think many were lost on new site and had to reset.


----------



## moedawg140

Hansotek said:


> Flights booked for CanJam NYC and SoCal!


Awesomesauce! Hope to see you at both!  (imagine a dark-skinned fistbump)


----------



## jinxy245

moedawg140 said:


> Awesomesauce! Hope to see you at both!  (imagine a dark-skinned fistbump)


Hopefully I'll see you there!How you feeling these days??


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Awesomesauce! Hope to see you at both!  (imagine a dark-skinned fistbump)



YAY! So glad to hear that you are on the mend!


----------



## moedawg140 (Dec 1, 2017)

jinxy245 said:


> Hopefully I'll see you there!How you feeling these days??


Rehabilitation has been going well these days. I’ll be staring my next rehabilitation location/process in Long Beach next week. Hope all is well with you!



third_eye said:


> YAY! So glad to hear that you are on the mend!



Thanks! I hope that you are recovering well, also, my friend.

I am not cleared (medically) to fly yet, but maybe a cross-country train ride to NYC (and hopefully Alaska) is in order in the near future. God willing, all will be a reality.

Stay blessed!


----------



## Hansotek

moedawg140 said:


> Awesomesauce! Hope to see you at both!  (imagine a dark-skinned fistbump)



So glad to hear you are doing better, man.


----------



## moedawg140

Hansotek said:


> So glad to hear you are doing better, man.


Thanks buddy! Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks buddy! Slow and steady wins the race.


Not too slow fella, I still have to give you a Chelsea shirt so you can take off that Arsenal shirt. Hope you get cleared to fly and come to London next year to pick it up at CanJam. Take care


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> Not too slow fella, I still have to give you a Chelsea shirt so you can take off that Arsenal shirt. Hope you get cleared to fly and come to London next year to pick it up at CanJam. Take care



Thanks!

If and when I make it to London next year (when I am medically cleared to fly), I’ll be happy to switch out the shirts/jerseys (at least for a little while!). I’m wearing my custom Germany World Cup soccer/football/futbul/bundesliga/etcetera jersey while in rehab.

Looking forward to seeing you there next year!


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> If and when I make it to London next year (when I am medically cleared to fly), I’ll be happy to switch out the shirts/jerseys (at least for a little while!). I’m wearing my custom Germany World Cup soccer/football/futbul/bundesliga/etcetera jersey while in rehab.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there next year!


Be cool if you make it, if you don’t make it, I’ll post it. I’ll tell you a real funny story about a German football shirt, a Scotsman and the English national football team  when I see you. All the best and take care


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> Be cool if you make it, if you don’t make it, I’ll post it. I’ll tell you a real funny story about a German football shirt, a Scotsman and the English national football team  when I see you. All the best and take care


Looking forward to hearing the story when I see you next year!

Much love!


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Looking forward to hearing the story when I see you next year!
> 
> Much love!


By the way, bought the Andromeda. @third_eye let me have a listen at the London CanJam. Love em and now looking forward to the next London CanJam and the Campfire Audio stand. Looking at the Vega and looking forward to a dark skinned fist bump Awesome. Stay strong top man


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> By the way, bought the Andromeda. @third_eye let me have a listen at the London CanJam. Love em and now looking forward to the next London CanJam and the Campfire Audio stand. Looking at the Vega and looking forward to a dark skinned fist bump Awesome. Stay strong top man


Haha, should be loads of fun next CanJam!


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Haha, should be loads of fun next CanJam!


Oh yes, it’s like a 2nd Christmas


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> Oh yes, it’s like a 2nd Christmas


Amen to that!


----------



## BigPoppa99

I want to attend the NYC can jam.  First timer.


----------



## jinxy245 (Dec 6, 2017)

BigPoppa99 said:


> I want to attend the NYC can jam.  First timer.



Do it! Lots of fun, you meet some of us in person...it is addictive though. Maybe you shouldn't bring a wallet...lol

You rarely get access to that much gear. It's really a great experience.


----------



## third_eye

Audio-Technica, Cleer, Correlated Magnetic Research, Earasers by Personal Medical, Final Audio, and Westone added to NYC exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Audiosound, Empire Ears, iBasso, LendMeUrEars, and Purdio added to Singapore exhibitor list!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Did I get added to the guest list for the NYC event? I will definitely be there again in 2018. That show was an awesome time for me.


----------



## boxxi (Dec 10, 2017)

Looking forward to CanJam SG, a portable lover's dream with so many IEMS/cables to choose from.

I do hope that there's more obscure/boutique-ey audio companies, there are some hidden gems among them.


----------



## third_eye

ACS, Astrotec, FiiO, FitEar, Grado, Jaben, Jerry Harvey Audio, Lime Ears, PhatLab, Shanling, Symphonium Audio, The Bit, and Ultimate Ears added to CanJam Singapore exhibitor list!


----------



## joseph69

Maybe I missed it, is Grado attending CanJam NYC?


----------



## third_eye

joseph69 said:


> Maybe I missed it, is Grado attending CanJam NYC?



For the moment, Grado is not registered to exhibit in NYC.


----------



## joseph69

third_eye said:


> For the moment, Grado is not registered to exhibit in NYC.


Thank you.


----------



## third_eye

Audio46, AKG, DUNU, JBL, and Sony added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## jinxy245

third_eye said:


> Audio46, AKG, DUNU, JBL, and Sony added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!




Awesome! I hope Audio 46 brings the Klipsch HP-3


----------



## darkdoorway

Yes. Just booked Singapore tickets. Can't believe I actually won't miss Singapore this year. And Fitear will be there! The stars are aligning...


----------



## YoengJyh

Singapore Canjam.. Ultimate Ears.. Is it real UE? Not 3rd party right?

Omg.. if true then must visit!


----------



## third_eye

Brise Audio, Kumitate Labs, KuraDa, Schiit Audio, and Sonoma Acoustics added to CanJam Singapore 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

YoengJyh said:


> Singapore Canjam.. Ultimate Ears.. Is it real UE? Not 3rd party right?
> 
> Omg.. if true then must visit!



Ultimate Ears will be represented by Jaben at CanJam Singapore 2018.....see you there!


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> Brise Audio, Kumitate Labs, KuraDa, Schiit Audio, and Sonoma Acoustics added to CanJam Singapore 2018 exhibitor list!


my friend will be so hyped knowing Kumitate is back


----------



## moedawg140

noobandroid said:


> my friend will be so hyped knowing Kumitate is back


Kumitate reminds me of “_Kumite_”, from one of my favorite childhood movies, Bloodsport:


----------



## Purple Smart

I wish there was headphone meet ups in the west, living in Washington state sucks for these kinds of things...


----------



## moedawg140

Purple Smart said:


> I wish there was headphone meet ups in the west, living in Washington state sucks for these kinds of things...


A train ride and/or vacation should do!


----------



## Purple Smart

moedawg140 said:


> A train ride and/or vacation should do!


The problem is when I get that money I have to choose between that or more gear


----------



## moedawg140

Purple Smart said:


> The problem is when I get that money I have to choose between that or more gear


I totally feel you. Awesome gear or memorable trips? Even though I adore gear, vacations, meeting and hanging out with people is very fulfilling, in my opinion. I’m blessed to be alive and able to go on these trips, let alone have enough money to purchase what I’d like from time to time. 

Good luck to you with your decision(s), and hope to see you at an upcoming CanJam if you decide to/will attend!


----------



## crayons23

should one bring their own headphones or are they provided for each company?


----------



## noobandroid

crayons23 said:


> should one bring their own headphones or are they provided for each company?


both situations will happen


----------



## etoilebiscuit

I thought I am going to miss the Canjam Singapore but looks like I can go on 1 day, flying back on 24th. Lets go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## third_eye

Final, Stax, and Van Nuys added to CanJam Singapore 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## darkdoorway

etoilebiscuit said:


> I thought I am going to miss the Canjam Singapore but looks like I can go on 1 day, flying back on 24th. Lets go!!!!!!!!!!


This was me last year, but missing by one day. Really annoying. Happy that I'll make it in 2018. Go Singapore!


----------



## third_eye

darkdoorway said:


> This was me last year, but missing by one day. Really annoying. Happy that I'll make it in 2018. Go Singapore!



Glad you'll be able to make it this year!


----------



## third_eye (Jan 13, 2018)

*CanJam SoCal 2018*
JW Marriott L.A. LIVE
900 W Olympic Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90015

*Saturday, April 7, 2018*
11am to 7pm

*Sunday, April 8, 2018*
10am to 5pm

*Show Passes (Click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - $30
One Day Pass - $20

*Travel*
Located in the heart of downtown Los Angeles, the L.A. LIVE entertainment complex features Staples Center (home of the Lakers, Clippers, and Kings), the Grammy Museum, and many fantastic restaurant and nightlife options. We have secured a limited number of discounted rooms at a rate of $249/night. Click here to make your room reservations. 

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam SoCal 2018 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org specifying which show you are interested in volunteering for along with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.

*CanJam SoCal 2018 Show Sponsors & Media Partners*
Headphone.guru
Hi-Fi+
Sennheiser

*CanJam SoCal 2018 Exhibitors *
64 Audio
Advanced
ALO Audio
Astell+Kern
Audeze
Audioquest
Audio-Technica
Brainwavz
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Chord Electronics
Dekoni Audio
Earsonics
Echobox Audio
Empire Ears
FiiO
Focal
Focal Pro
Headamp Audio
Hifiman
M&O Electronics
MrSpeakers
Noble Audio
Pro-Ject Audio Systems
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shanling
Shure
SPL
Sonoma Acoustics
Technics
Westone
Woo Audio
ZMF Headphones

_with many more to come.......!_

*
Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook 
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore*





Last edited: 1 minute ago


----------



## Towert7

third_eye said:


> *
> CanJam NYC 2018*
> 
> 
> **



Can regular people come and setup their own gear?
If so, what is the process?


----------



## pkcpga

third_eye said:


> *
> CanJam NYC 2018*
> New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
> 1535 Broadway
> ...



Always happens during school break and we are always away.  I wish CanJam in nyc happened not during the kids February break every year.  Oh well, looking forward to escaping the snow at least that week.


----------



## third_eye

Even, Klipsch, and RHA added to CanJam NYC exhibitor list!


----------



## jinxy245

third_eye said:


> Even, Klipsch, and RHA added to CanJam NYC exhibitor list!


Awesome! Dying to hear the HP-3 for myself!


----------



## bozebuttons

third_eye said:


> *
> CanJam NYC 2018*
> New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
> 1535 Broadway
> ...



Tickets ordered


----------



## LoryWiv (Jan 7, 2018)

Will be my 1st CanJam NYC after last 2 years in LA...chance to visit my daughter (in Grad. School there) and enjoy checking out the gear. Will bring my son-in-law along for a bit of bonding over audio excellence and the fine people who appreciate great music well reproduced.

Ethan, can I get a CanJam NYC badge to display proudly? Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

LoryWiv said:


> Will be my 1st CanJam NYC after last 2 years in LA...chance to visit my daughter (in Grad. School there) and enjoy checking out the gear. Will bring my son-in-law along for a bit of bonding over audio excellence and the fine people who appreciate great music well reproduced.
> 
> Ethan, can I get a CanJam NYC badge to display proudly? Thanks!



Done!


----------



## LoryWiv (Jan 8, 2018)

third_eye said:


> Done!


Thanks Ethan and looking forward to hearing great gear in the Big Apple.


----------



## kubig123

third_eye said:


> Done!



Hi Ethan,
cani have the CanJam NYC badge too?
I already purchased the tickets for the weekend back in September.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Glad you'll be able to make it this year!



I emailed several moderators and no response, and my last question is... can I please receive a badge and can I change my name on here. Thank you  I don't mean to be a pain in the rear-end.


----------



## AxelCloris

To keep the thread tidy, please PM Joe or me for CanJam badges. Thanks everyone!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to add TONEAudio as a Media Partner for CanJam Global 2018!


----------



## third_eye

DUNU and Moon Audio added to CanJam SoCal 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye (Jan 12, 2018)

Auris Audio, NAD, PSB, and True-Fi by Sonarworks added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## bozebuttons

Are you doing t shirts for ny can jam this year?


----------



## moedawg140

bozebuttons said:


> Are you doing t shirts for ny can jam this year?


I’m going to say yes, because t-shirts have been offered at most all events/CanJams.


----------



## third_eye

bozebuttons said:


> Are you doing t shirts for ny can jam this year?



Yes, we'll be posting the details early this week. 



moedawg140 said:


> I’m going to say yes, because t-shirts have been offered at most all events/CanJams.



Yep! Hope you're doing well, my friend.


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Yes, we'll be posting the details early this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! Hope you're doing well, my friend.


Awesome! Totally blessed for sure. Grateful that I was able to wrestle (light drilling) last night at the gym. 

Hope to see you in NYC!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Awesome! Totally blessed for sure. Grateful that I was able to wrestle (light drilling) last night at the gym.
> 
> Hope to see you in NYC!



That's great news!!!Hope to see you too!!


----------



## LoryWiv

moedawg140, so great to see you back on Head-fi. Will you be at CanJam NYC? Hope to see you soon!


----------



## moedawg140

LoryWiv said:


> moedawg140, so great to see you back on Head-fi. Will you be at CanJam NYC? Hope to see you soon!


Many thanks - happy to be around again! I’m currently not medically cleared to fly, but I’m looking for other methods to make the trip and other areas of the Big Apple. God willing, I’ll see you there!


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Many thanks - happy to be around again! I’m currently not medically cleared to fly, but I’m looking for other methods to make the trip and other areas of the Big Apple. God willing, I’ll see you there!


+1 hoping to see you buddy 
So glad you're making progress in your recovery!!


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> +1 hoping to see you buddy
> So glad you're making progress in your recovery!!


Thanks! It will be nice to see you again!


----------



## m8o

So, Thebit / Opus is sitting this year out?


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Just a shout out... we are having a mini meet in Indianapolis January 20th at 1PM if anyone wants to join... info is below.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/indianapolis-mini-meet-january-20-2018-1pm.864463/


----------



## third_eye

Hyla and Oriolus added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## fuhransahis

third_eye said:


> Hyla and Oriolus added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


oh wow, good thing I got a weekend pass, too much to demo this time around!


----------



## third_eye

STAX added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye (Jan 16, 2018)

We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.



 




 



To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, color choice, the size you want, and how many of that size you want, and CanJam event you are attending - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-Black-L-3-NYC
third_eye-White-S-1-Singapore*

We're taking pre-orders for CanJam NYC, Singapore, and SoCal only at this time and will update the thread when we start taking preorders for London, RMAF, and Shanghai. Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. CanJam Global 2018 T-Shirt pricing is as follows:

NYC, SoCal - $25
Singapore - SGD $35

All T-Shirt preorders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders one (1) week prior to the event start date, so for example, the deadline for CanJam NYC 2018 preorders is February 10, 2018. *CanJam Global 2018 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## bozebuttons

bozebuttons black 3xl 1 NYC


----------



## Mboom

Mboom-Black-S-1-NYC


----------



## m8o

m8o-Black-XXL-1-NYC
m8o-White-XXL-1-NYC

Thanx!


----------



## kubig123

Kubig123-White-L-NYC


----------



## korvin12

*korvin12-Black-M-1-Singapore*


----------



## third_eye

Euphony Audio and Keces Audio added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Viva Audio added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## LoryWiv

LoryWiv-White-XL-NYC
LoryWiv-Black-L-NYC


----------



## noobandroid

noobandroid -White -M-1-Singapore


----------



## third_eye

In Living Stereo and Mytek added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we still have a few volunteer slots open for CanJam NYC next month. If interested, please send me a PM.



*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at all CanJam Global 2018 events to assist at the Registration Desk during the shows. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend passes along with an event staff T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org specifying which show you are interested in volunteering for along with your full name and T-Shirt size.


----------



## LoryWiv

LoryWiv said:


> LoryWiv-White-XL-NYC
> LoryWiv-Black-L-NYC



Adding 1 more to the above: 
LoryWiv-White-S-NYC


----------



## third_eye

Bluewave added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## kp297

Any updates on when we can reserve HE-1 audition appointments for CanJam SoCal 2018?


----------



## Ray3rd

Any clue if anyone will have the HiBy R6 at CanJam NYC ?


----------



## fuhransahis

kp297 said:


> Any updates on when we can reserve HE-1 audition appointments for CanJam SoCal 2018?


Similarly is there a place to register to audition it for CanJam NYC yet? Or did I miss out


----------



## third_eye

fuhransahis said:


> Similarly is there a place to register to audition it for CanJam NYC yet? Or did I miss out



We'll be providing more details for NYC next week.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm still going. Despite the recent family tragedy.


----------



## third_eye (Jan 23, 2018)

1More, FlipEars, and Smyth Research added to CanJam SoCal 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

CanJam NYC 2018 Attendees! Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam NYC Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field. 

The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Music Box, and adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom, the main CanJam NYC 2018 space. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.


----------



## jinxy245

This is a phenomenal opportunity (IMO)

I spent a 1/2 hour with the HE1 at the NYC Pop up store last year, it really is amazing.

Highly recommended!


----------



## bigbluefan10

Just signed up, see you guys there!


----------



## third_eye

bigbluefan10 said:


> Just signed up, see you guys there!



Getting close now, see you there!!


----------



## third_eye

Trafomatic Audio and Vermeer Audio added to CanJam NYC 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## kubig123

third_eye said:


> CanJam NYC 2018 Attendees! Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam NYC Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Music Box, and adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom, the main CanJam NYC 2018 space. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.



Just signed up, very exited to listen to this legend!!!


----------



## rrolles

Just joined, bit by the audiophile bug =)
Will be attending CanJam NYC 2018, both days!


----------



## rrolles

rrolles-Black-XL-1-NYC


----------



## third_eye

Colorfly and Simgot added to CanJam SoCal 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## MezeTeam (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey there everybody!

We're waiting anxiously to see you in the Big Apple in February.

Join us in the Uris Room to audition our Empyrean prototype!


----------



## third_eye

NYC attendees! We've got a star-studded lineup of Seminars for CanJam NYC 2018. These are a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam NYC 2018. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:

*Saturday, February 17

1pm-2pm Beyond Off-The-Shelf DAC Chips - Timing And Filters*
A discussion with Rob Watts (Chord Electronics) about the theory of interpolation filters - the key part of a DAC that reconstructs the original non-sampled analogue waveform - and how these filters can severely affect sound quality. The presentation also talks about the importance of timing from a perceptual point of view, and how one can create the audibly perfect filter. Watts also discusses the current state of the art in filter design and introduces the M-Scaler.

*2:30-3:30 Audio Measurements with Audio Engineers*
We sit down with engineers for whom audio measurements represent a part of day-to-day life. With audio enthusiasts increasingly interested in measurements, we will explore with these audio engineers the role of measurements in their work, as well as their feelings and findings about what audio measurements can and can not tell us. This panel includes Axel Grell (Sennheiser), Rob Watts (Chord Electronics), Paul Barton (PSB), and Dan Foley (Audio Precision and ALMA International). Moderated by Jude Mansilla (Head-Fi.org).

*4pm-5pm Behind the Science and Art of Voicing Headphones*
Paul Barton, Founder and Chief Designer of PSB Speakers, presents a keynote on how understanding the frequency response of headphones – in relation to how speakers behave in listening rooms – is critical to his industry-leading acoustic research and the development of RoomFeel technology. This session will cover Paul’s in-depth research and findings on target headphone curves and the innovation of RoomFeel technology. Work, for example, from Harman's Lead Acoustic Researcher Sean Olive will be compared. Included in this session will be the explanation and results of informal blind listening tests done at the NRC (National Research Council, Canada) with a group of headphone industry centric editors/reviewers.
*
Sunday, February 18*

*12:30-1:30pm Chord Electronics Hugo 2 / Qutest DAC, Followed By The M-Scaler in Blu 2*
The presentation by Rob Watts (Chord Electronics) covers the design and technology within Chord's latest DACs, the Hugo 2 portable DAC/amp and Qutest DAC. Measurements of the technical performance are also shown. Watts also covers the M-Scaler within Chord Electronics’ Blu Mk. 2, discussing why a million-tap WTA interpolation filter is important, and the history behind the development.

*2pm-3pm Developing And Voicing The Sennheiser HD 820, A New Closed-Back Flagship Headphone*
Closed-back, reference-class flagship headphones are not easy to come by. When Sennheiser decided to develop one, they innovated new technologies, including concave glass reflectors, acoustic absorbers, and more, with the goal of crafting the most transparent-sounding closed headphones in the world. Axel Grell (the man behind so many legendary Sennheiser headphones) discusses the development and acoustics of the new Sennheiser HD 820.


* 
*


----------



## kubig123

third_eye said:


> NYC attendees! We've got a star-studded lineup of Seminars for CanJam NYC 2018. These are a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam NYC 2018. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:
> 
> *Saturday, February 17
> 
> ...





I'm not going to miss Rob Watts presentation!!!


----------



## ArthurPower

ArthurPower-Black-XS-1-NYC
ArthurPower-Black-M-1-NYC
ArthurPower-Black-L-2-NYC


----------



## glassmonkey

third_eye said:


> NYC attendees! We've got a star-studded lineup of Seminars for CanJam NYC 2018. These are a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam NYC 2018. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:
> 
> *Saturday, February 17
> 
> ...


Any chance some of these will go to the YouTube channel? These sound too good to miss! Unfortunately, I can't cross the Atlantic for CanJam NYC.


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

third_eye said:


> NYC attendees! We've got a star-studded lineup of Seminars for CanJam NYC 2018. These are a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam NYC 2018. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:
> 
> *Saturday, February 17
> 
> ...


There’s obviously been some kind of mistake, because the awesome-sounding Audio Measurements panel has been scheduled at the same time as I’m supposed to be auditioning the HE1’s!


----------



## Vansen (Jan 27, 2018)

I will be there at the NYC CanJam on Saturday. I’ll have a few items with me that will not be exhibited at the show, if anyone wants to hear them...

Sony WM1A (I’m sure Sony will have one)
InEar Prophile 8
Massdrop Plus IEM (Pre-production)
Massdrop x NuForce EDC3 IEM (Pre-production)


----------



## Mython (Jan 28, 2018)

Spoiler: Sennheiser HE 1 Demo bookings






third_eye said:


> CanJam NYC 2018 Attendees! Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam NYC Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Music Box, and adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom, the main CanJam NYC 2018 space. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.






Am I the only person that finds this approach to demos obnoxiously conceited, on Sennheiser's part?


----------



## jeremy205100

Mython said:


> Am I the only person that finds this approach to demos obnoxiously conceited, on Sennheiser's part?



While I understand why you may think that, and I do have some issues with how Sennheiser is doing it, it is understandable on their part. It is an extremely desired headphone to demo. Extremely. And it is also a scarce one. Since it costs ~$50,000, they aren't going to bring more than one to the CanJam. Therefore, if they didn't do this scheduling, everyone would be fighting to get in to demo it, and some people might take a long time and deny others the opportunity. Also, since it is open, demoing it on the noisy show floor is definitely less than ideal. The private room is much better. So this scheduling system prevents people from having to wait to hear it, while also making sure no one takes too long. My only complaint is that they pick the source, and you therefore probably can't choose the exact songs you get to listen to. 

Luckily, I got to spend a half hour with it at the Sennheiser NYC popup store last year, which was incredible. That one was hooked up to Tidal so I got to hear what I wanted.


----------



## dadracer2

Mython said:


> Am I the only person that finds this approach to demos obnoxiously conceited, on Sennheiser's part?


I don't know if you are the only person or not but I don't think it either conceited or obnoxious. It gives folks a chance to hear a state of the art system in surroundings which are not subject to the maelstrom of noise in the main booth arena. I went to the Can Jam in London last year and the main area was very noisy at times which made critical listening with open back headphones quite difficult. Sonoma , Smyth Realiser and Sennheiser HE1 all had rooms upstairs which were an oasis of calm but I found none of them to be conceited or obnoxious........quite the opposite.

Of course if you are offended by Sennheiser or Sonoma or Smyth you don't have to visit.


----------



## vrln

Any chance these talks will be streamed or at least the slides from the main presentations posted here?


----------



## iDesign (Jan 29, 2018)

@Jude, can you also have Axel Grell discus the HDV 820 and their design choices in tuning it for the HD 820? The HDV 820 is a very unusual amplifier and Sennheiser clearly has a different understanding and philosophy with things like its 40Ω ouput impedance and midrange tuning. Understanding how the HD 820 and HD 800 S are intended to be driven should be a big part of this discussion. 

I also hope the presentations are streamed/recorded for other Head-Fi members.


----------



## third_eye

vrln said:


> Any chance these talks will be streamed or at least the slides from the main presentations posted here?



We're looking into this and will update the thread when we have more info.


----------



## linesplice

Logistics:  First time going to CanJam.  What do I bring?  Should I tote along my own headphones or amplifier or devices filled with my favorite songs?  Can I bring a backpack?


----------



## Zachik

linesplice said:


> Logistics:  First time going to CanJam.  What do I bring?  Should I tote along my own headphones or amplifier or devices filled with my favorite songs?  Can I bring a backpack?


You'll have a blast! Going to be my 4th CanJam... 
Yes, you can bring a backpack.
You can definitely bring your own IEMs and Headphones!
I always bring a small DAP with me, to test IEMs / easy to drive headphones, and also in some cases to use as source for whatever Amp is being auditioned. Not always can be used for that, but my little DAP for that purpose (FiiO X3II) is small and fits my pocket


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Ugh, are you guy's going to have the T-shirts again? Since I didn't get one last year. It was lost or something. I don't know how big your 3xl is... Is 4xl available? I ate a little more cheeseburger's from this point in time last year until now. lol
PeteSTRADAMUS - 3xl - or 4xl - NYC


----------



## iFi audio

Folks, iFi will attend Canjam NY. Come&see us! We'll showcase our upcoming Pro iDSD, we'll have Pro iRack on display, there's going to be a press conference at 12:00 on Saturday (17th of February) regarding launch of Pro iDSD and pro iRack.

See you there!


----------



## audionewbi

Can the lectures be livestreamed or at least recorded for youtube?


----------



## Whitigir

Why am I so excited for HD820 ? That is right, I am a huge fan of Closedback design for more privacy


----------



## Mython

Whitigir said:


> Why am I so excited for HD820 ? That is right, I am a huge fan of Closedback design for more privacy



Sounds like you have some 'guilty pleasure' taste in music!  (almost anyone who really likes music has some tracks/artists they're a little shy about others hearing)


----------



## third_eye

Jerry Harvey Audio added to CanJam NYC and CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## jeremy205100

Is Noble Audio going to be at CanJam NYC? They were there last year, but I don't see them on the list for this year's event.


----------



## BigPoppa99

I'm going Yay!.  Is there going to be after show events?  I seen in last years thread some events were scheduled.

thanks!


----------



## vtvu

On January 30, 2018, Danacable officially introduces its first silver/copper hybrid headphone cable, the Lazuli Ultra, which retails at $1999 for a 2-meter length.
http://danacables.com/2018/01/29/lazuli-ultra-premiere/

The Lazuli Ultra’s world premiere will be at CanJam NYC on Feb. 17-18, 2018 at the Marriott Marquis Hotel, 1535 Broadway, New York, NY 10036. Danacable will share the Royale private room with ModWright, Gingko Audio, and Wells Audio. We will pair the Lazuli Ultra with the Hifiman Susvara and the Abyss Phi headphones and ModWright and Well Audio amplifiers. CanJam NYC will also see the world premiere of the Wells Audio Head Trip Reference Monoblocks headphone amplifier.

Come listen to one of the best headphones system in the world!
PS.  Bring your own headphones and we may have a demo Danacable Lazuli for you to try.


----------



## jeremy205100

vtvu said:


> On January 30, 2018, Danacable officially introduces its first silver/copper hybrid headphone cable, the Lazuli Ultra, which retails at $1999 for a 2-meter length.
> http://danacables.com/2018/01/29/lazuli-ultra-premiere/
> 
> The Lazuli Ultra’s world premiere will be at CanJam NYC on Feb. 17-18, 2018 at the Marriott Marquis Hotel, 1535 Broadway, New York, NY 10036. Danacable will share the Royale private room with ModWright, Gingko Audio, and Wells Audio. We will pair the Lazuli Ultra with the Hifiman Susvara and the Abyss Phi headphones and ModWright and Well Audio amplifiers. CanJam NYC will also see the world premiere of the Wells Audio Head Trip Reference Monoblocks headphone amplifier.
> ...



I'm personally not a fan of expensive upgrade cables, but I took at a look at your site, and I saw these cables only come with a 1-year warranty. How do you justify not including a lifetime (or at least 5+ year) warranty on a $2000 cable when Monoprice is willing to back its ~$2 cables with a lifetime warranty?


----------



## Mython (Jan 31, 2018)

jeremy205100 said:


> I'm personally not a fan of expensive upgrade cables, but I took at a look at your site, and I saw these cables only come with a 1-year warranty. How do you justify not including a lifetime (or at least 5+ year) warranty on a $2000 cable when Monoprice is willing to back its ~$2 cables with a lifetime warranty?




_"Caveat Emptor."_


However, I am looking forward to seeing(/hearing) what 2018 will bring to our audio hobby.


----------



## mikemercer

PSYCHED to see ya'll in my hometown!


----------



## Niyologist

Well it looks like Clear Tune, JH Audio and DUNU will make my choice easier for my next upgrade.


----------



## icefalkon

Hey guys, can't wait to meet you all at the NYC event. I'll be working the iBasso table with a bunch of great toys!

Steve from NYC


----------



## mab1376

@beyerdynamic rep, please bring a dt240 to NYC, i'd really like to demo it!


----------



## Niyologist

icefalkon said:


> Hey guys, can't wait to meet you all at the NYC event. I'll be working the iBasso table with a bunch of great toys!
> 
> Steve from NYC



Looking forward to that.


----------



## rantng

rantng-Black-M-1-NYC
rantng-White-M-1-NYC


----------



## icefalkon

icefalkon-Black-XXL-NYC


----------



## Zachik

Niyologist said:


> Well it looks like Clear Tune, JH Audio and DUNU will make my choice easier for my next upgrade.


Universals or Customs?
If Customs (CIEMs) - please PM me. I am looking to *audition and order* my first ever CIEMs... want to swap notes with you


----------



## Niyologist

Zachik said:


> Universals or Customs?
> If Customs (CIEMs) - please PM me. I am looking to *audition and order* my first ever CIEMs... want to swap notes with you



I'm looking for Universal IEMs under $400.


----------



## Mystic

*Mystic-Black-L-1-NYC*


----------



## third_eye

HiBy Music added to CanJam Singapore exhibitor list!


----------



## mikemercer

will be great to see you @third_eye


----------



## third_eye

mikemercer said:


> will be great to see you @third_eye



You too, looking forward to it!


----------



## JerseyD

Just registered to attend... Looking forward to seeing some of our vendors, and possibly meeting some new ones!  Third CanJam and it's always a blast.


----------



## bookemJ

Just printed my ticket, super pumped for my first CanJam, going with a couple buddies.  

Have a simple question though which I'm sure is already answered somewhere but are we allowed to come in and out of the event as we please throughout the day?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Zachik

bookemJ said:


> Just printed my ticket, super pumped for my first CanJam, going with a couple buddies.
> 
> Have a simple question though which I'm sure is already answered somewhere but are we allowed to come in and out of the event as we please throughout the day?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes! You're in for a great weekend - gonna be my 4th CanJam


----------



## moedawg140 (Feb 6, 2018)

bookemJ said:


> Just printed my ticket, super pumped for my first CanJam, going with a couple buddies.
> 
> Have a simple question though which I'm sure is already answered somewhere but are we allowed to come in and out of the event as we please throughout the day?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Congrats, have fun at CanJam NYC!

To answer your question, yes, you can go in and out throughout the day - just pay, and you’ll be good to go!

Edit: @Zachik beat me to it.


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats, have fun at CanJam NYC!
> 
> To answer your question, yes, you can go in and out throughout the day - just pay, and you’ll be good to go!
> 
> Edit: @Zachik beat me to it.


Buddy - what's your flight situation? Are you cleared? Any chance you'll make an appearance in NYC?


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Buddy - what's your flight situation? Are you cleared? Any chance you'll make an appearance in NYC?


I am still not medically cleared to fly - according to my wife, the neurosurgeon/doctors in Germany says I won’t be able to fly for an entire year. Hopefully I can get cleared sooner than later - we shall see. 

During the The Source AV mod mini meet on Saturday I asked some locals if they wanted/were able to go to and attend CanJam NYC via train; they all declined. God willing, I will be able to fly and attend next year.


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> I am still not medically cleared to fly - according to my wife, the neurosurgeon/doctors in Germany says I won’t be able to fly for an entire year. Hopefully I can get cleared sooner than later - we shall see.
> 
> During the The Source AV mod mini meet on Saturday I asked some locals if they wanted/were able to go to and attend CanJam NYC via train; they all declined. God willing, I will be able to fly and attend next year.


How you doing fella, love to see you at the London CanJam. If you can’t fly, how about a 7 day cruise on the Queen Mary II chillin out with your favourite head gear


----------



## moedawg140

KEV G said:


> How you doing fella, love to see you at the London CanJam. If you can’t fly, how about a 7 day cruise on the Queen Mary II chillin out with your favourite head gear


Each day is a blessing - happy to be alive and well! 
I would love to fly to London again, but unfortunately, the year (late 2017 to late 2018) not being medically cleared to fly will include not being able to fly to London for CanJam and Denver for CanJam @ RMAF.  Hopefully I can get cleared as soon as possible.  I wouldn't be able to take a cruise unless I flew or took a train to a place like NYC first and then took a transatlantic cruise to London.


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Each day is a blessing - happy to be alive and well!
> I would love to fly to London again, but unfortunately, the year (late 2017 to late 2018) not being medically cleared to fly will include not being able to fly to London for CanJam and Denver for CanJam @ RMAF.  Hopefully I can get cleared as soon as possible.  I wouldn't be able to take a cruise unless I flew or took a train to a place like NYC first and then took a transatlantic cruise to London.


Take it easy, take your time, there’s always next year, time flys in this hobby and if the wife says your not flying, who are we to argue. Best of luck champ


----------



## third_eye

Beyerdynamic added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

KEV G said:


> Take it easy, take your time, there’s always next year, time flys in this hobby and if the wife says your not flying, who are we to argue. Best of luck champ




Next year? You do realize who you are talking to right?


----------



## fuhransahis

Will there be somewhere to have ear impressions made at CanJam NYC?


----------



## third_eye

fuhransahis said:


> Will there be somewhere to have ear impressions made at CanJam NYC?



Yes, several exhibitors at NYC will be doing ear impressions.


----------



## Dellwolf

Dellwolf-Black-M-1-SoCal


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

moedawg140 said:


> Each day is a blessing - happy to be alive and well!
> I would love to fly to London again, but unfortunately, the year (late 2017 to late 2018) not being medically cleared to fly will include not being able to fly to London for CanJam and Denver for CanJam @ RMAF.  Hopefully I can get cleared as soon as possible.  I wouldn't be able to take a cruise unless I flew or took a train to a place like NYC first and then took a transatlantic cruise to London.


Dude. Who am I going to play pong with now!?? 

In all seriousness I am glad you are doing better! I’ll just have to play you in a year then    Hopefully less!


----------



## moedawg140 (Feb 7, 2018)

MTMECraig said:


> Dude. Who am I going to play pong with now!??
> 
> In all seriousness I am glad you are doing better! I’ll just have to play you in a year then    Hopefully less!


Right? 

I played ping pong (for real, not just at the hospital) at Cal State Long Beach’s Games Center last Thursday. It was fun to play with the therapists - happy at the progress that has been made. 

I should be able to attend this year’s CanJam SoCal (I’ll be returning to work that following Monday!), and if you can make it there, we can play!

Looking forward to seeing and hanging out with you and others next year!


----------



## joe

Hey everyone!

If you're attending CanJam NYC, CanJam Singapore, or CanJam LA this year and would like a profile badge on your profile, *please PM me* (so we don't clutter the thread with requests) and I can get it added to your profile.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam NYC!


----------



## third_eye

Crosszone added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Bruel & Kjaer and Ultrasone added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye (Feb 9, 2018)

Guys, here is the current list of Show Specials for NYC. We'll also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with the Show Specials listed. 
*



 

CanJam NYC 2018 Show Specials 
Advanced* - Visit booth for a chance tro win an Advanced Alpha headphone. Raffle drawing will be held on Sunday at 3pm
*AKG*  - 30%-60% discount on select headphones. Visit booth for more details
*Beyerdynamic *- Visit booth for a chance to win a pair of DT 240 PRO headphones
*Caprice Audio* - 20% off Mosaic WHT
*Cardas* - 30% off A8 Ear Speaker
*Clear Tune Monitors - *We will be giving away a Vintage Series VS-4 on Saturday at 4pm. Registration is done via smartphone by visiting cleartunemonitors.com/giveaway filling in the details and taking a picture at our booth.
*Comply* - For every attendee that stops by our booth for a demo, we will be giving them a pair of Comply™ memory foam tips for their favorite set of earphones! So stop on by and we’ll provide you with the ultimate earphone upgrade, for free!
*Danacable *- 30% off retail for demo Danacable Lazuli headphone cables, power cords, and TruStream USB cables while supplies last
*DUNU* - Free balanced cable with every Falcon C purchase
Free pair of SpinFit's with booth visit
*Euphony Audio* - 10% off
*Final Audio* - Visit booth to enter a giveaway drawing for: Sonorous III, F7200, and F4100
*HYLA* - 15% off on select products
*JBL* - 10% discount on JBL products
*Jerry Harvey Audio* - Visit booth to enter to win a set of 13v2 Universal IEMs and other prizes!
15% off IEM's (customs or universals), coupon code valid from 2/17-2/20
Free Impressions with any IEM purchase
Free on-site IEM cleaning for JHAudio IEM owners
*Keces Audio* - 10% off
*Matrix Audio* - 10% off
*Meze Audio* - 20% discount code on mezeaudio.com between 2/15-20 using promocode CANJAMNYC2018
*MrSpeakers *- 10% off all AEON and ETHER headphones
Show Special bundle featuring the Questyle QP2R with a specially made 3.5" DUM cable and your choice of AEON or ETHER headphones 
AEON Flow open or closed bundle price: retail $2279.99, show special price of $1999
ETHER Flow open or closed bundle price: retail $3279.97, show special price of $2951.97
*Oriolus* - 15% off on select products
*Periodic Audio* - Visit booth and measure your own headphones on a full CRY Sound system. Results will then be emailed. Available for the entire show.
*RHA - *20% off all website purchases until the end of February using promo code CJNYC2018
*Sonarworks* - Show Special for $49 ($79). Offer code "canjamny" valid until February 28.
*Violectric* - 15% off
*Westone* - 25% off list prices and free shipping.
W60 with Bluetooth package for $699 (usually $999)
Free Ear Impressions for customs
*Wireworld - *Visit booth to enter a drawing for winner's choice of $500 worth of cables
*ZMF Headphones* - $200 off list price of Atticus, Eikon, and Auteur during show only


----------



## Niyologist

third_eye said:


> Guys, here is the current list of Show Specials for NYC. We'll also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with the Show Specials listed.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. So much to choose from.


----------



## icefalkon

Oh boy...my wife is going to be upset with me...

I should prepare her....maybe...lol


----------



## LaCuffia

I've never been to a Can Jam....do retailers have headphones for sale on site, or is it just for display and audition?


----------



## joe

LaCuffia said:


> I've never been to a Can Jam....do retailers have headphones for sale on site, or is it just for display and audition?



Some do. It all depends on the company exhibiting.


----------



## LaCuffia

Thanks...looking forward to it anyway.   Maybe it's not such a good idea to bring the credit card and a hand truck.


----------



## rantng

This will be my first CanJam as well. Not sure what to expect, but I am excited / nervous with anticipation. Now if only the IRS would issue my tax refund already!

I recently picked up a used 64 Audio A12 for dirt cheap, but there seems to be an imbalance / driver issue. I'm hoping 64 audio will be able to diagnose and maybe take impressions at the show.


----------



## KEV G

rantng said:


> This will be my first CanJam as well. Not sure what to expect, but I am excited / nervous with anticipation. Now if only the IRS would issue my tax refund already!
> 
> I recently picked up a used 64 Audio A12 for dirt cheap, but there seems to be an imbalance / driver issue. I'm hoping 64 audio will be able to diagnose and maybe take impressions at the show.


I went to my first CanJam last year in London, bought a one day pass and this year I’ll be getting a weekend pass. 
You’ll wish you could go back the next day as you may want to try things out for a second time or something you missed. 
Full of great people and great products.
Enjoy


----------



## Alexdre119

LaCuffia said:


> I've never been to a Can Jam....do retailers have headphones for sale on site, or is it just for display and audition?


Its mostly just audition and show, but some booths will sell things and give freebies away. Its a really good chance to make friends with people from companies you like. If people really like you, they may even hook you up with stuff. I have friends from different companies I met at RMAF that hook me up with things that aren't even on the market yet.


----------



## icefalkon

Also, some of the people working the booths are just head-fi members like myself who are active with one product or another...so you'll be able to put faces to the members lol.


----------



## rantng (Feb 9, 2018)

icefalkon said:


> Also, some of the people working the booths are just head-fi members like myself who are active with one product or another...so you'll be able to put faces to the members lol.



But they say never meet your heroes 

or

Nah, I've no interest in meeting the normies 

We should have those "Hello, my name is" stickers with our head-fi usernames.


----------



## joseph69

rantng said:


> We should have those "Hello, my name is" stickers with our head-fi usernames.


Somehow I just don't think that would be a great idea.


----------



## rantng

joseph69 said:


> Somehow I just don't think that would be a great idea.



Hey, I've always wanted to put a face to the name 

or 

Hmmm, I've always wanted to put a face to the name


----------



## joseph69

rantng said:


> Hey, I've always wanted to put a face to the name
> 
> or
> 
> Hmmm, I've always wanted to put a face to the name


Yeah, that would be great, but I'm sure there are some who would like to put a fist to a name too.


----------



## icefalkon

LOL now that's funny. We all know audiophile dorks are more into the toys than fighting right? lol. Well at least I am...but then again I'm old. lol


----------



## rantng

icefalkon said:


> LOL now that's funny. We all know audiophile dorks are more into the toys than fighting right? lol. Well at least I am...but then again I'm old. lol



Old, like over 20? Or actual old, like over 30?


----------



## icefalkon

rantng said:


> Old, like over 20? Or actual old, like over 30?




LOL wait till I see you... 

Old like 2 decades over 30....lol


----------



## joseph69

icefalkon said:


> LOL *wait till I see you... *
> 
> Old like 2 decades over 30....lol


This is a perfect example, see?


----------



## usagishi

Signed up to volunteer at CAMJAM on Saturday. I am a super newbie in audio and first time at an audio show. Hopefully I will meet some of you cool people there and learn something!


----------



## samycinema

So excited to attend!!
Since I'm from Brazil, I'm worried about customs on my way back.
Should I bring just my HD650 (for testing gear) and leave my Ether Flow at home? I mean, anything that sounds good with HD650 will sound great with Ether, right? 
I'll also have low sensitivity Meze 99 Classics with me.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm gonna bring several pieces of gear with me:

OPUS #1
Aune M1S 
Trinity Audio: Phantom Master
HiFiMan Edition S
Final Audio Design: F4100 & F7200


----------



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

Campfire Audio, Meze Audio, Sennheiser, 64 Audio, Audeze, Abyss, final, Ultrasone, MrSpeakers, 1More, Empire Ears, RHA, Dekoni Audio, and STAX will all unveil new headphones at CanJam NYC 2018, February 17-18, 2018. There are also new DACs and amps from FiiO, XI Audio, Schiit Audio, Chord Electronics, bluewave, and iFi Audio, and seminars about audio measurements, headphone design, and DAC design.

CanJam New York 2018 takes place February 17th and 18th, 2018, at the New York Marriott Marquis Hotel.


_CanJam NYC 2018 Preview Video - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## Zachik

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Campfire Audio, Meze Audio, Sennheiser, 64 Audio, Audeze, Abyss, final, Ultrasone, MrSpeakers, 1More, Empire Ears, RHA, Dekoni Audio, and STAX will all unveil new headphones at CanJam NYC 2018, February 17-18, 2018. There are also new DACs and amps from FiiO, XI Audio, Schiit Audio, Chord Electronics, bluewave, and iFi Audio, and seminars about audio measurements, headphone design, and DAC design.
> 
> ...



YAY - finally got the highly anticipated preview video to watch later tonight!! 
Thanks in advance, sight unseen (yet) Jude. See you in less than a week.


----------



## drm870

Yep, been waiting for the video for a few days (once it became clear that its release was probably imminent). Good stuff!


----------



## Zachik

Zachik said:


> YAY - finally got the highly anticipated preview video to watch later tonight!!
> Thanks in advance, sight unseen (yet) Jude. See you in less than a week.



OK - could not wait until tonight... so watched it already! 
@jude - great preview video, as always. I would also like to thank the great guys behind the camera and the post production... @AxelCloris @joe @third_eye who are the unsung heroes of Head-Fi  



drm870 said:


> Yep, been waiting for the video for a few days (once it became clear that its release was probably imminent). *Good stuff!*



Cannot agree more. Definitely great stuff. I love those videos before every single CanJam, whether I participate or not.


----------



## miceblue (Feb 11, 2018)

@jude
Do you talk with Audio Precision about measurements for DACs and amps? I would be interested in getting a few DACs measured (likely during CanJam SoCal, not NYC). I got the Schiit Bifrost Multibit measured at last year's CanJam SoCal, but the output data for their DAC tests seem largely irrelevant compared to, say, what I've seen you, John Atkinson from Stereophile, and others have measured. I tried at CanJam SoCal and at RMAF last year to get the DragonFly Black measured too, but they mentioned something about it not having ASIO drivers if I recall correctly.

Here are the data I got from their measurements:
Project file:
https://mega.nz/#!WFIgybhJ!JAe1nyAL-y_IS7HLUPKmMsGsVeuAyYrUvEVy_fWg4DI

0 dBFS signal
https://mega.nz/#!idQQmb4I!ed4voag9pGVP8MVxEIi5ixahPCD5-tsAZ7qIRJjXqgQ

-12 dBFS signal
https://mega.nz/#!DAhhnZrR!gYN_-Bydazhe5wF_cnh_c_ZwWz976R5IBU6xLFLejys


They could only measure it with coaxial or Toslink inputs, not USB which is what I use 99% of the time.


----------



## miceblue (Feb 11, 2018)

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Campfire Audio, Meze Audio, Sennheiser, 64 Audio, Audeze, Abyss, final, Ultrasone, MrSpeakers, 1More, Empire Ears, RHA, Dekoni Audio, and STAX will all unveil new headphones at CanJam NYC 2018, February 17-18, 2018. There are also new DACs and amps from FiiO, XI Audio, Schiit Audio, Chord Electronics, bluewave, and iFi Audio, and seminars about audio measurements, headphone design, and DAC design.
> 
> ...



Video Time Markers
1:50 - Campfire and ALO Audio
3:48 - 64 Audio
5:31 - MrSpeakers
8:08 - Sennheiser
11:17 - FiiO
14:00 - Dekoni
15:56 - Abyss
17:53 - Eleven (XI) Audio
18:30 - Sonoma Acoustics
19:48 - Audeze
21:24 - Seminar sessions
24:18 - iFi Audio
26:16 - Meze Audio
29:08 - HIFIMAN
30:43 - Chord Electronics
32:21 - PSB and NAD
33:53 - Cayin
36:18 - Final
38:10 - Schiit Audio
39:53 - Sony
41:52 - RHA
42:57 - Periodic Audio
43:47 - Shure
44:48 - bluewave
45:29 - ClearTuneMonitors
46:03 - Empire Ears
46:50 - Effect Audio
47:32 - Sonarworks
49:17 - Focal
53:23 - Violectric and Ultrasone Edition 15
51:48 - 1More
53:04 - STAX, Woo Audio, MySphere
55:43 - Klipsch
57:06 - Beyerdynamic
59:53 - Audio Technica
1:01:29 - ZMFheadphones


----------



## kumatora0203

i know it is one day late but I wanted to see if I can get the shirts anyways

luke0203-white-3xl-2 nyc
luke0203-black-3xl-1 nyc


----------



## NaiveSound

Empire Ears gonna be awesome !


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

I'm still hoping Monoprice comes out in next year or two with a budget Electostatic headphone and amp pairing. They have already undercut the planar market by basically copying and pasting Audenze isine 10 and the LCD-2... I still don't know how they get away with copyright infringement, but my wallet is happy. lol


----------



## third_eye

kumatora0203 said:


> i know it is one day late but I wanted to see if I can get the shirts anyways
> 
> luke0203-white-3xl-2 nyc
> luke0203-black-3xl-1 nyc



Got it, thanks. For those that still want to reserve shirts for pickup at CanJam NYC, please let me know by Wednesday at the latest. We'll also have a few extras for sale but these usually go pretty fast.


----------



## m8o (Feb 11, 2018)

I already reserved two shirts earlier just after you announced reservations were open.  I'd like to reserve one more for a friend who doesn't do forums...

m8o-black-M-1-NYC

THANX!


----------



## miceblue

caenlenfromOCN said:


> They have already undercut the planar market by basically copying and pasting Audenze isine 10 and the LCD-2...


That's probably exactly why; they don't have to do all the heavy R&D work. I mean, MrSpeakers had to build his own cleanroom to produce the VOCE, and that headphone has been in development for at least the last 3 years now.


----------



## jeremy205100

Due to a family event that I must attend, I unfortunately will not be able attend CanJam NYC 2018. Thus, I have deleted my HE 1 reservation, so hopefully someone else can snag it and enjoy. I've already heard it, and it's definitely a worthwhile use of your time.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

joseph69 said:


> Somehow I just don't think that would be a great idea.



Hey, nobody forced you to choose a username with a "69" in it! I don't see anyone else here complaining 

Sorry, I couldn't help it! I'm not even going to canjam but I do like the nametag idea. I'll have to bring it up the next time one's on my side of the Mississippi. I was just opening the thread to see what all new headphones were announced


----------



## Niyologist (Feb 11, 2018)

Is there a XXXL Shirt?

How much does it cost?


----------



## tuxbass

I've not been on the forums for a while now ...
But just cannot miss the show after last year's awesome experience. See you all on Saturday & Sunday.


----------



## m8o

@miceblue , much thanx for those time indexes!


----------



## tommyhtc

Hey, I hope it's not too late, but I would also like to reserve some t-shirts for myself for new york:

tommyhtc-Black-L-2-NYC
tommyhtc-White-L-1-NYC


----------



## third_eye

Niyologist said:


> Is there a XXXL Shirt?
> 
> How much does it cost?



Yes, same price. Let me know if you want the Black or White version.



tommyhtc said:


> Hey, I hope it's not too late, but I would also like to reserve some t-shirts for myself for new york:
> 
> tommyhtc-Black-L-2-NYC
> tommyhtc-White-L-1-NYC



Got you down!


----------



## Malcolm Riverside

Will Focal have the Elex at NYC CanJam? They’re back live on Massdrop and I’d love to hear them before committing to buy.


----------



## Niyologist

third_eye said:


> Yes, same price. Let me know if you want the Black or White version.
> 
> 
> 
> Got you down!



I'll have it in black. Thank you.


----------



## Faber65

I am looking forward to seeing you in Shanghai this fall.


----------



## AxelCloris

Malcolm Riverside said:


> Will Focal have the Elex at NYC CanJam? They’re back live on Massdrop and I’d love to hear them before committing to buy.


Massdrop is not an exhibitor at CanJam NYC, so I wouldn't expect to see an Elex at the show.


----------



## icefalkon

Malcolm Riverside said:


> Will Focal have the Elex at NYC CanJam? They’re back live on Massdrop and I’d love to hear them before committing to buy.



Why don't you email Focal and ask them?


----------



## third_eye

Faber65 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing you in Shanghai this fall.



See you there! We're really excited about being in Shanghai later this year!


----------



## mrspeakers

We will have our first full production stats at the NY show! 

We will be running multiple seats in the Majestic room, with my reference system. It should be a quiet space so you can really hear them, and we are partnering with Headamp and Kimber so there’s plenty of fun stuff to hear from affordable to top of the line.

Lastly, we will have some show specials, including a QP2R bundle for mobile audiophiles and AEON and ETHER discounts.

See you soon!


----------



## csglinux

It seems that the SoCal CanJam has roughly half the number of exhibitors of the NYC CanJam  
Why is it that the music capital of the world attracts fewer exhibitors?


----------



## dc655321

csglinux said:


> t seems that the SoCal CanJam has roughly half the number of exhibitors of the NYC CanJam
> Why is it that the music capital of the world attracts fewer exhibitors?



I'm really curious about that myself too. Perhaps because the SoCal leg of the tour is new(ish)?
Trying to decide between AXPONA or CanJam SoCal. Both have the main exhibitors I'm interested in, so it's a tough call.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

csglinux said:


> It seems that the SoCal CanJam has roughly half the number of exhibitors of the NYC CanJam
> Why is it that the music capital of the world attracts fewer exhibitors?


Because NYC is the shiznit. That's why lol.


----------



## Faber65

third_eye said:


> See you there! We're really excited about being in Shanghai later this year!



Yep! The local market is booming. 
And every year the exhibitions become bigger and bigger. 
Really interesting. 
Anyhow, many of my local friends already shared the info about the CanJam in their respective networks. 
I am sure it will be a success.


----------



## devouringone3 (Apr 27, 2018)

.


----------



## AxelCloris

csglinux said:


> It seems that the SoCal CanJam has roughly half the number of exhibitors of the NYC CanJam
> Why is it that the music capital of the world attracts fewer exhibitors?


The list of exhibitors still has time to grow before the show. We're a little under two months out, after all, and we had exhibitors added for NYC as recently as two weeks ago. I wouldn't be surprised if more exhibitors sign up for space at SoCal in the coming weeks.



devouringone3 said:


> A PORTABLE fullsize electrostatic headphone amplifier coming! by Stax
> 
> #SRM-D10


I briefly tried the demo unit and I'm liking it so far. I'd definitely recommend stopping by the STAX/Woo Audio suite (Plymouth Room) to hear it this weekend. It's surprising what you get out of an electrostatic system the size of a chalkboard eraser.


----------



## mrspeakers

AxelCloris said:


> I briefly tried the demo unit and I'm liking it so far. I'd definitely recommend stopping by the STAX/Woo Audio suite (Plymouth Room) to hear it this weekend. It's surprising what you get out of an electrostatic system the size of a chalkboard eraser.



The little Kingsound unit was pretty surprising too, I look forward to hearing this.


----------



## devouringone3 (Apr 27, 2018)

.


----------



## Deftone

kubig123 said:


> I'm not going to miss Rob Watts presentation!!!



I will watch the video when it’s uploaded to YouTube and pretend to understand that I know what he’s talking about.


----------



## third_eye (Feb 13, 2018)

*Sonarworks Live Demo/CanJam NYC 2018 After Party (7pm-9pm)*
What to do when Day 1 of CanJam NYC 2018 is over? Sonarworks will host an invitation-only, CanJam NYC attendees exclusive listening event Saturday evening starting at 7pm. at the world famous Platinum Sound Recording Studios, 320 W 46th Street (5th Floor) where company representatives will demonstrate how Sonarworks True-Fi can bring true studio reference sound directly to your headphones! This will be followed by a CanJam NYC 2018 After Party hosted by Head-Fi! The studio is a short 5 minute walk from the NY Marriott Marquis.

Space is limited so please RSVP here if you would like to join us. RSVP's will be handled on a first-come, first-served basis.


----------



## Alexdre119

third_eye said:


> *Sonarworks Live Demo/CanJam NYC 2018 After Party*
> What to do when Day 1 of CanJam NYC 2018 is over? Sonarworks will host an invitation-only, CanJam NYC attendees exclusive listening event Saturday evening starting at 7pm. at the world famous Platinum Sound Studios, 320 W 46th Street (5th Floor) where company representatives will demonstrate how Sonarworks True-Fi can bring true studio reference sound directly to your headphones! This will be followed by a CanJam NYC 2018 After Party hosted by Head-Fi! The studio is a short 5 minute walk from the NY Marriott Marquis.
> 
> Space is limited so please RSVP here if you would like to join us. RSVP's will be handled on a first-come, first-served basis.


The link just says to contact the organizer. Am I missing something?


----------



## third_eye

Link works now.......please try again.


----------



## TSAVAlan

AxelCloris said:


> The list of exhibitors still has time to grow before the show. We're a little under two months out, after all, and we had exhibitors added for NYC as recently as two weeks ago. I wouldn't be surprised if more exhibitors sign up for space at SoCal in the coming weeks.


Waiting till to last minute to sign up? Sounds like a great plan! Sign me up but you know really close to the deadline.


----------



## fuhransahis

third_eye said:


> *Sonarworks Live Demo/CanJam NYC 2018 After Party (7pm-9pm)*
> What to do when Day 1 of CanJam NYC 2018 is over? Sonarworks will host an invitation-only, CanJam NYC attendees exclusive listening event Saturday evening starting at 7pm. at the world famous Platinum Sound Recording Studios, 320 W 46th Street (5th Floor) where company representatives will demonstrate how Sonarworks True-Fi can bring true studio reference sound directly to your headphones! This will be followed by a CanJam NYC 2018 After Party hosted by Head-Fi! The studio is a short 5 minute walk from the NY Marriott Marquis.
> 
> Space is limited so please RSVP here if you would like to join us. RSVP's will be handled on a first-come, first-served basis.


Are Sonardrinks part of this Sonarworks afterparty?


----------



## third_eye

fuhransahis said:


> Are Sonardrinks part of this Sonarworks afterparty?



Yes, there will be refreshments.


----------



## RudeWolf

fuhransahis said:


> Are Sonardrinks part of this Sonarworks afterparty?



Pretty sure there will be drinks and snacks!


----------



## ElectroMod

mrspeakers said:


> The little Kingsound unit was pretty surprising too, I look forward to hearing this.


I will be bringing my Kingsound portable unit to try on the Voce.


----------



## harris4crna

devouringone3 said:


> A PORTABLE fullsize electrostatic headphone amplifier coming! by Stax
> 
> #SRM-D10



I am really interested in the SRM-D10. Is there a link to this little device. I cannot seem to find it. I live here in Japan and I so want to get into Stax, but just cannot with the current amps. Perhaps this is what I am looking for, specially if I can match it with the L700.


----------



## glassmonkey

Malcolm Riverside said:


> Will Focal have the Elex at NYC CanJam? They’re back live on Massdrop and I’d love to hear them before committing to buy.



Most Massdrop exclusives are not carried by the company. I asked HiFiMAN about the 4xx and they said to ask Massdrop. I imagine it's a similar story with Focal.



csglinux said:


> It seems that the SoCal CanJam has roughly half the number of exhibitors of the NYC CanJam
> Why is it that the music capital of the world attracts fewer exhibitors?



There's still time.


----------



## AxelCloris

harris4crna said:


> I am really interested in the SRM-D10. Is there a link to this little device. I cannot seem to find it.


We first showed the SRM-D10 in our preview *earlier in the thread*. Embargo only recently lifted on the little device, and there are still a few unknowns such as price and release date. It doesn't look like STAX has added it to their site yet.


----------



## third_eye

Kimber Kable, Pi2 Design, PurRez Audio Designs, and STAX added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

RudeWolf said:


> Pretty sure there will be drinks and snacks!


hmmm I have to decide, Drinks and snacks or hanging with my duders.... Will there be a separate thread to describe the snacks in question?


----------



## Galm

Do we have a floorplan yet for NY?


----------



## mrspeakers

ElectroMod said:


> I will be bringing my Kingsound portable unit to try on the Voce.



Cool! When I tried it in Munich last year I was surprised at the quality of the experience.... Love to spend more time with it.


----------



## ElectroMod

mrspeakers said:


> Cool! When I tried it in Munich last year I was surprised at the quality of the experience.... Love to spend more time with it.


Cool, i will be on the Schiit Audio stand if you need it.
Mark


----------



## linesplice

third_eye said:


> *
> CanJam NYC 2018*​New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
> 1535 Broadway
> New York, NY 10036
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Can we purchase tickets at the door or must they be purchased ahead of time?


----------



## third_eye

linesplice said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Can we purchase tickets at the door or must they be purchased ahead of time?



Yes, tickets can be purchased at the door with cash or through Eventbrite with a credit card.


----------



## icefalkon

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Because NYC is the shiznit. That's why lol.




INDEED!

PETE! We gotta hook up this time bro!


----------



## third_eye

*Updated....







CanJam NYC 2018 Show Specials 
Advanced* - Visit booth for a chance tro win an Advanced Alpha headphone. Raffle drawing will be held on Sunday at 3pm
*AKG* - 30%-60% discount on select headphones. Visit booth for more details
*Beyerdynamic *- Visit booth for a chance to win a pair of DT 240 PRO headphones
*Caprice Audio* - 20% off Mosaic WHT
*Campfire Audio *- Cascade: $699, Andromeda or Vega: $1000, Polaris or Lyra: $500
*Cardas* - 30% off A8 Ear Speaker
*Clear Tune Monitors - *We will be giving away a Vintage Series VS-4 on Saturday at 4pm. Registration is done via smartphone by visiting cleartunemonitors.com/giveaway filling in the details and taking a picture at our booth.
*Comply* - For every attendee that stops by our booth for a demo, we will be giving them a pair of Comply™ memory foam tips for their favorite set of earphones! So stop on by and we’ll provide you with the ultimate earphone upgrade, for free!
*Danacable *- 30% off retail for demo Danacable Lazuli headphone cables, power cords, and TruStream USB cables while supplies last
*DUNU* - Free balanced cable with every Falcon C purchase
Free pair of SpinFit's with booth visit
*Euphony Audio* - 10% off
*Final Audio* - Visit booth to enter a giveaway drawing for: Sonorous III, F7200, and F4100
*HYLA* - 15% off on select products
*iFi Audio* - Free Ear Buddy with purchase of micro iDSD Black Label ($549)
*JBL* - 10% discount on JBL products
*Jerry Harvey Audio* - Visit booth to enter to win a set of 13v2 Universal IEMs and other prizes!
15% off IEM's (customs or universals), coupon code valid from 2/17-2/20
Free Impressions with any IEM purchase
Free on-site IEM cleaning for JHAudio IEM owners
*Keces Audio* - 10% off
*Matrix Audio* - 10% off
*Meze Audio* - 20% discount code on mezeaudio.com between 2/15-20 using promocode CANJAMNYC2018
*MrSpeakers *- 10% off all AEON and ETHER headphones
Show Special bundle featuring the Questyle QP2R with a specially made 3.5" DUM cable and your choice of AEON or ETHER headphones 
AEON Flow open or closed bundle price: retail $2279.99, show special price of $1999
ETHER Flow open or closed bundle price: retail $3279.97, show special price of $2951.97
*M&O Electronics *- 20% off select products
*Oriolus* - 15% off on select products
*Periodic Audio* - Visit booth and measure your own headphones on a full CRY Sound system. Results will then be emailed. Available for the entire show.
*PSB *- Visit booth and enter for a chance to win a PSB M4U 8 headphone
*RHA - *20% off all website purchases until the end of February using promo code CJNYC2018
*Sonarworks* - Show Special for $49 ($79). Offer code "canjamny" valid until February 28.
*Violectric* - 15% off
*Westone* - 25% off list prices and free shipping.
W60 with Bluetooth package for $699 (usually $999)
Free Ear Impressions for customs
*Wireworld - *Visit booth to enter a drawing for winner's choice of $500 worth of cables
*ZMF Headphones* - $200 off list price of Atticus, Eikon, and Auteur during show only


----------



## Mark Up

*AKG* - 30%-60%  -  I hope they have those brand new folding headphones there. It's been over a year since they first released info on them. The K275 is especially promising.


----------



## bigbluefan10

usagishi said:


> Signed up to volunteer at CAMJAM on Saturday. I am a super newbie in audio and first time at an audio show. Hopefully I will meet some of you cool people there and learn something!


I volunteered at CanJam NYC last year and it was a lot of fun! Should be great this year too.


----------



## joe

Reposting...



joe said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> If you're attending CanJam NYC, CanJam Singapore, or CanJam LA this year and would like a profile badge on your profile, *please PM me* (so we don't clutter the thread with requests) and I can get it added to your profile.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at CanJam NYC!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> INDEED!
> 
> PETE! We gotta hook up this time bro!


Definitely, I'll be at the show on Sunday, I don't think I'll make it Saturday.


----------



## devouringone3 (Apr 27, 2018)

.


----------



## DJ The Rocket

caenlenfromOCN said:


> I'm still hoping Monoprice comes out in next year or two with a budget Electostatic headphone and amp pairing. They have already undercut the planar market by basically copying and pasting Audenze isine 10 and the LCD-2... I still don't know how they get away with copyright infringement, but my wallet is happy. lol



Monoprice didn't _copy_ Audeze, they _imitated_ Audeze, by (presumably) designing a superficially similar but technically unrelated product in-house. From what I've seen nobody is suggesting the Monoprice units are anywhere near Audeze in sound quality. I'm sure Monoprice bought and disassembled a few iSine units too, and probably directly ripped off any aspect of the design that isn't copyrighted, and apparently the [formerly] unique iSine style isn't protected.

It sucks on a lot of levels, but it's superior on exactly one level (price). If you want planar magnetic earphones for cheap and their sound is secondary to making you look like you have expensive stuff, the Monoprices are great for you. I can't imagine they provide anything like a comparable value though, for a self-respecting audiophile. Even if they sound good to you, how could you not keep from wondering how much you're missing every time you wear them?


----------



## third_eye

For those traveling in for CanJam Singapore 2018 on March 24-25, please reserve your hotel rooms (if you have not already). *Our block rate expires at the end of the month on February 28*. 

*Travel*
Overlooking the stunning Marina Bay, the Pan Pacific Singapore is strategically located at the gateway to the Central Business District and offers a wide array of sightseeing, retail, and entertainment options in the vicinity. We have secured a limited number of rooms for SGD $270/night which includes a great buffet breakfast. Click here to make your room reservations.


----------



## noobandroid

I'm staying right next to Pan Singapore, anyone interested can PM me, we can stay in that hotel for the lower price, although the room is super compact sized, might not be as comfy, but hey, every dime saved here goes to sweeping the canjam floors


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Question, why doesn't Grado attend the NYC exhibit? Aren't they based out of NY?


----------



## icefalkon

I know they were in Brooklyn, but I think they're in NJ now...someone here probably knows...


----------



## bozebuttons

icefalkon said:


> I know they were in Brooklyn, but I think they're in NJ now...someone here probably knows...


Still at same location in Brooklyn



PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Question, why doesn't Grado attend the NYC exhibit? Aren't they based out of NY?


Grado usually doesn't attend exhibits, But John Grado did show up at the First international meet in Queens in 2006

 A bit of history the first 4 NY regional meets 2002-2004 where actually held at Grado labs .


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

bozebuttons said:


> Still at same location in Brooklyn
> 
> 
> Grado usually doesn't attend exhibits, But John Grado did show up at the First international meet in Queens in 2006
> ...


I wish they attended, I never got to hear any of their products.


----------



## icefalkon

Cool. Will you be coming to the CanJam? I live in Queens...wish there were regular meets!


----------



## Zachik

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I wish they attended, I never got to hear any of their products.


Interesting... I did not think about it, but I never auditioned any Grado headphones. 
Now I also wish they were attending


----------



## Mark Up

Think of on-ear open series Audio Technica. Bright voicing, good midrange, decent mid bass that rolls off too soon (very little low subs). Only the ATH-R70x defies that in the bass area and it has a warmer sound up top. I digress. Think of those as on-ear, with a feel to the ear pads that takes some getting used to. It's not the "same" but I mean there are sonic similarities. They are more in-your-face and less about spaciousness. I've seen almost none ever used in recording / mixing studios due to their being so open, not always comfortable, and lacking low subs.


----------



## bozebuttons

icefalkon said:


> Cool. Will you be coming to the CanJam? I live in Queens...wish there were regular meets!


 I will be there both days.


----------



## jinxy245

You can also find Grado at Audio46 (attending CanJam...shoot them a message, I sure they'll bring some) AC Gears & B&H


----------



## K1030

First time attending a CanJam this weekend in NYC. I'm legally blind and any outing is quite the adventure; any tips or insight on the floor plan/exhibits to ease my anxiety lol.


----------



## joseph69

Grado is located in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## joseph69

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I wish they attended, I never got to hear any of their products.


You don't know what you're missing. If you get the opportunity to listen to a Grado at CanJam NY definitely do so.


----------



## gearofwar (Feb 15, 2018)

I will be going this year for sure. Hopefully, i can get that little award icon under my username. Bringing along a modified wm1a, a modified Aether as well as LCD2C, AFO for testing


----------



## Myoilu

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I wish they attended, I never got to hear any of their products.



Last year Schiit had a nice pair of Grado's at their booth. can't remember the exact model though.


----------



## Niyologist

Myoilu said:


> Last year Schiit had a nice pair of Grado's at their booth. can't remember the exact model though.



They did? I probably don't remember. I should have tried them.


----------



## icefalkon

I'll bring my Grado Magnum customs...they sound great. I don't use them enough.


----------



## icefalkon

That's great that you're coming. If you need anything at all, I'll be at the iBasso booth and I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## Niyologist

icefalkon said:


> That's great that you're coming. If you need anything at all, I'll be at the iBasso booth and I'd be glad to help you out.



Thank you. I'll be there for Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## icefalkon (Feb 15, 2018)

K1030 said:


> First time attending a CanJam this weekend in NYC. I'm legally blind and any outing is quite the adventure; any tips or insight on the floor plan/exhibits to ease my anxiety lol.



Hi K...same goes for you, if you need *anything*, I'll be glad to help you out.


----------



## Kneel2Galvatron

No Grado or Burson?


----------



## joseph69

K1030 said:


> First time attending a CanJam this weekend in NYC. I'm legally blind and any outing is quite the adventure; any tips or insight on the floor plan/exhibits to ease my anxiety lol.


Im sorry to hear this. I'm legally blind as well which is the reason I have never attended CanJam NYC, it would just be too much for me. I only have tunnel vision out of my left eye (like looking through a peep hole) and I'm totally blind in the right eye.

Glad for you that you'll be attending, have a great time!


----------



## K1030

joseph69 said:


> Im sorry to hear this. I'm legally blind as well which is the reason I have never attended CanJam NYC, it would just be too much for me. I only have tunnel vision out of my left eye (like looking through a peep hole) and I'm totally blind in the right eye.
> 
> Glad for you that you'll be attending, have a great time!



I lost my atypical vision when I was 25 in one day; it just happened. No more V6 accord with the baller Soundsystem .Luckily it only stripped me of detail so everything kinda looks like an impressionist paining until it's under my nose. But my field of view is still there and I feel...ok with my cane. But strength in numbers buddy, I'm sure there's more of us out there. We should make it easier for the VIP community if there's interest. If not this year you better be there 2019...or I'll have someone else find you.


----------



## K1030

icefalkon said:


> Hi K...same goes for you, if you need *anything*, I'll be glad to help you out.



Thanks I really appreciate it. Can't wait for this event.


----------



## joseph69

K1030 said:


> If not this year you better be there 2019...*or I'll have someone else find you.*


Now this made me laugh! Maybe, just maybe. Again, have a great time!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig (Feb 16, 2018)

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> I wish they attended, I never got to hear any of their products.


I seeked out Grado last year assuming they would be at CanJam NY. I always wanted to hear their top dog stuff!


----------



## gearofwar (Feb 16, 2018)

Pardon , does anyone here have an universal ver of Lime Ears Aether that can be brought along? just want a comparison with my modified ver.


----------



## Mark Up (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm considering bringing my Sony MDR-1A with Meze 99 pads ($20 at their website). Got a hard case for them off EBay for about $20 since the included carry bag is pathetic. Those have lower mids, true mids, and high mids that area ideal for mixing, the highs are normal brightness (which is a bit more than I'd like, but I deal with it), mid bass is a bit elevated ,but doesn't muddy the higher sounds. Their sub bass with the pads is astonishing. Extension and quantity, the best and most I've heard from cans where it doesn't bleed into the higher frequencies. Fit better with those pads too. They are really great as a reference. The extra highs and lows while not really lacking in midrange, means I can monitor very low and get all the details, and their light weight and pad comfort seals the deal for me.


----------



## Niyologist

Hi @third_eye. How much does the XXXL Black Can Jam NYC T-shirt cost?


----------



## mrspeakers

Really excited about tomorrow! We have three Blue Hawaii's and 4 VOCEs that'll be running in the Majestic room, and tons of great systems for the planars.


----------



## tuxbass

If you are not from around here and got here early. Don't be fooled by this afternoon's friendly weather  bring your heavy jackets tomorrow


----------



## icefalkon

mrspeakers said:


> Really excited about tomorrow! We have three Blue Hawaii's and 4 VOCEs that'll be running in the Majestic room, and tons of great systems for the planars.



Can't wait to give a listen!


----------



## tuxbass (Feb 16, 2018)

Hmm ... I made a list of everything I want to listen to this weekend (sharing here in case someone else finds it useful)
Oh boy there is no way I am going to get through this list in 2 days 

Campfire Cascade
64 Audio - Tia Fourte
Mr Speakers VOCE
Sennheiser
HD 820
HD 660 S

Abyss - Diana
Sonoma Acoustics Model One
Audeze - LCDi4
iFi Audio
Micro iDSD Black
Pro iCAN

Meze Audio - Empyrean
HiFiMAN - Shangri-La Jr.
Chord Electronics
Hugo 2
Mojo + Poly (Mobile app)

Schiit
Loki mini
New Yggy

RHA - Wireless Earphones (for the Wife)
Shure - KSE1500
Bluewave (for the Wife)
Empire Ears
Phantom & Legend X
Zeus

Effect Audio - IEM Cables
Focal - Clear
Ultrasone - Edition 15
STAX
Woo Amps (love these things)
ZMF Headphones
Eikon
Auteur


----------



## icefalkon

LOL you better get some sleep then! You're going to be BUSY!


----------



## tuxbass

icefalkon said:


> LOL you better get some sleep then! You're going to be BUSY!


Haha ... I was trying to remember why even 2 days wasn't enough last time, now I know


----------



## zubek

I have an HE-1 audition slot for Sun @12pm - would love to swap for any time on Saturday - please PM me if interested.


----------



## csglinux

tuxbass said:


> Hmm ... I made a list of everything I want to listen to this weekend (sharing here in case someone else finds it useful)
> Oh boy there is no way I am going to get through this list in 2 days
> 
> Campfire Cascade
> ...


That's an impressive list, my fellow penguin buddy  Looking forward to hearing your impressions of the HD820...


----------



## proedros

subbed


----------



## Imusicman

third_eye said:


> *Updated....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow some great show specials. I hope these will also be also available or something similar at this years London CanJam. Whilst last years show was great (and it was) I was a little underwhelmed with the "show specials" that really only were on a par with what Amazon was offering as their standard price. As a headfier who turned up to support the show I'd hoped for something a little bit better than whats available to anyone as a faceless Amazon customer. Here's hoping


----------



## bgbkt

Is there going to be separate impression thread for NY CanJam or this it the one?


----------



## m8o (Feb 17, 2018)

There was one last year.  I'm sure there will be one this year too.

Anyone, what floor is the NYC event again?  4?


----------



## AxelCloris

Hey everyone, we still have a little time before the doors open, but the impressions thread is up. If you want to stay up to date on the most recent impressions, make sure to click the "Subscribe to Thread" link near the top of the page.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2018-impressions-february-17-18-2018.872511/


----------



## AxelCloris

m8o said:


> What floor is the NYC event again?  4?


We've taken over floor 6 of the Marriott. Broadway (the huge room in the middle) has the largest number of exhibitors, but there are several quiet listening rooms on either side of Broadway. Make sure not to miss any of them.


----------



## Niyologist

I'm going out the door in the next 10 minutes.


----------



## NaiveSound

EMPIRE EARS they got new TOTL iems  wow


----------



## Acemcl

There’s a 40 min line to get in!


----------



## llamaluv (Feb 17, 2018)

Acemcl said:


> There’s a 40 min line to get in!



I'm on my way out the door... Is that line for everyone, or just for getting tickets?


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

This line is ridiculous


----------



## icefalkon

I hear ya. Come on over and visit us at the iBasso booth


----------



## Acemcl

llamaluv said:


> I'm on my way out the door... Is that line for everyone, or just for getting tickets?


Everything


----------



## jude

Rob Watts from Chord Electronics seminar "Beyond Off-The-Shelf DAC Chips - Timing And Filters" happening now in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom. (1:00 p.m. to 2:00 p.m.)


----------



## csglinux

icefalkon said:


> I hear ya. Come on over and visit us at the iBasso booth


Is iBasso going to have a booth at SoCal?


----------



## jude

The "Audio Measurements With Audio Engineers" panel discussion is happening at 2:30 p.m. in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom at 2:30 p.m.


----------



## jude

The "Behind the Science and Art of Voicing Headphones" seminar with Paul Barton of PSB is happening at 4:00 p.m. in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom. Paul will talk about how understanding the frequency response of headphones – in relation to how speakers behave in listening rooms – is critical to his industry-leading acoustic research and the development of RoomFeel technology. This session will cover Paul’s in-depth research and findings on target headphone curves and the innovation of RoomFeel technology. Work, for example, from Harman's Lead Acoustic Researcher Sean Olive will be compared. This seminar runs from 4:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m.


----------



## Niyologist

InEarz Audio has a new set of IEMs coming out very soon. Those of you that own the Penon Audio OS849 will like it. It's compatible. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## K1030

Arghhhh lost my balanced ZMF cable near the School Audio booth. If any good Samaritans find it...idk I'm screwed.


----------



## icefalkon

csglinux said:


> Is iBasso going to have a booth at SoCal?



I'll ask...



K1030 said:


> Arghhhh lost my balanced ZMF cable near the School Audio booth. If any good Samaritans find it...idk I'm screwed.



Are you going to be there tomorrow?


----------



## K1030

icefalkon said:


> I'll ask...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to be there tomorrow?


Yeah I'm gonna try to be there all day. Schiit audio booth is what I meant to say.


----------



## icefalkon

Ahmad313 said:


> eagerly waiting to see your impressions about IT04 ,





K1030 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna try to be there all day. Schiit audio booth is what I meant to say.



Well you know what they say....

Schiit happens....har har har...

Sorry I had to. I'll help look for your cables tomorrow. What kind were they exactly? 2 pin? MMCX?


----------



## icefalkon

The show is on the 6th Floor of the Marriott...


----------



## K1030

icefalkon said:


> Well you know what they say....
> 
> Schiit happens....har har har...
> 
> Sorry I had to. I'll help look for your cables tomorrow. What kind were they exactly? 2 pin? MMCX?



Haha I'm a legally blind improv comedian; loved it. It was a "stock" ZMF dual 3-pin to 4-pin XLR in a red drawstring pouch. I appreciat3 it man. I tried to find the ibasso booth but I'll definitely come thru tomorrow.


----------



## icefalkon

We're right next to Campfire Audio in the Lounge area...table 40...


----------



## icefalkon (Feb 17, 2018)

The view from our neck of the woods today...


----------



## wink

Impressive....


----------



## icefalkon

Wait until you see the pictures Jamato8 took today. Mine are cheesy lol. Tomorrow I'll take pics from around the whole floor while I'm getting my geek on...lol


----------



## icefalkon

Icefalkon (Steve), Twister6 (Alex), Jamato8 (John)


----------



## Niyologist

icefalkon said:


> Icefalkon (Steve), Twister6 (Alex), Jamato8 (John)



Hey Steve. Remember what we were talking about reviewing DAPs and my OPUS #1? Hilarious.


----------



## icefalkon

Yes! Did you start writing yet??  lol


----------



## Niyologist

icefalkon said:


> Yes! Did you start writing yet??  lol



Not yet. I will begin tomorrow.


----------



## icefalkon

Excellent! It was great meeting all you guys today.


----------



## Ahmad313

icefalkon said:


> Icefalkon (Steve), Twister6 (Alex), Jamato8 (John)


Nice to see you guys ,


----------



## crayons23

Can someone please tell me the name of the company that was selling headphone cables in the enclosed room on the left side of the hall in nyc saturday? they were using wells amps and comparing their cable vs a stock cable. thanks for any help!


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 18, 2018)

I hope ZeosPantera showed up and does an 8hr vid.


----------



## VRacer-111

Are the STAX L300 Limited 80th supposed to be there? Just curious because absolutely no one is mentioning them, and would be nice if they were that someone would at least listen to them.


----------



## doctorjazz

@crayons23  I believe that you are talking about Danacables.


----------



## yakitoroi

Went yesterday and it was really fun. You definitely need two days and more to really appreciate whats there. My hands down favorite for iem is the 64audio u18 then Dita dream if cost is a concern. I have jh audio universal laylas and prefer the u18's. The laylas might go up for sale. The laylas are outstanding, just the u18's are more to my liking. This was my first time and I will be going again next year.


----------



## oneway23

Me and the Mrs. are heading into the city from Long Island in a few.  We'll be the power couple in the power wheelchairs.  Come say hi!


----------



## jude

Manufacturers and enthusiasts, get your analog electronics tested by Audio Precision in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom during the following times:

11:00 am to 12:30 p.m.


3:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m.
You'll be able to see the audio measurement results immediately, and you can also have them emailed to you.


----------



## jude

The _*"Chord Electronics Hugo 2 / Qutest DAC, Followed By The M-Scaler in Blu 2"*_ seminar is happening at 12:30 p.m. in the Palace and Winter Garden rooms directly adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom.

A lot of audio enthusiasts love the sound and performance of their Chord Electronics Hugo 2's and DAVEs. Rob Watts--the engineer behind those products--will tell you what makes them tick, for a deeper understanding of the engineering behind the sound. Rob will also discuss the upcoming Qutest desktop DAC, and the Blue Mk. 2 M-Scaler.


----------



## SocialAlex.NYC

How was it? You guys are serious! I'm volunteering 2-6pm but I'll be doing some Snapchat so I'll be there around 1:40


----------



## fuhransahis

At what time does CanJam NYC end?


----------



## kubig123

fuhransahis said:


> At what time does CanJam NYC end?



Today it close at 5.00PM


----------



## meringo

Glad I ended up doing both days -- met a lot of great folks and got to try a lot of amazing gear. Can't wait for CanJam 2019!

Hear Hear


----------



## fuhransahis

kubig123 said:


> Today it close at 5.00PM


 shoot. Would've been able to make it at 530


----------



## K1030 (Feb 19, 2018)

Shook hands with @jude today at CanJam. The doorman tried to deny him entrance lol. He shoulda went DMX on his ass. NYC represent.


----------



## tuxbass

crayons23 said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of the company that was selling headphone cables in the enclosed room on the left side of the hall in nyc saturday? they were using wells amps and comparing their cable vs a stock cable. thanks for any help!



You must be referring to Danacables, sold by Gingko Audio


----------



## kendavis

K1030 said:


> Haha I'm a legally blind improv comedian; loved it. It was a "stock" ZMF dual 3-pin to 4-pin XLR in a red drawstring pouch. I appreciat3 it man. I tried to find the ibasso booth but I'll definitely come thru tomorrow.


Let the record show that they were found on the floor in front of the Schiit table and returned to their owner.


----------



## icefalkon

kendavis said:


> Let the record show that they were found on the floor in front of the Schiit table and returned to their owner.



Hey Ken, yes...thank you for that! I gave him the cables the minute he came to our booth! 

Steve


----------



## pali

Thanks to everyone who made CanJam such an awesome event!  My ears are very happy but my wallet (and wife) will not be because of this event!  @icefalkon - can't wait to hear Justin Bieber on your DX200 next year.


----------



## SocialAlex.NYC

pali said:


> Thanks to everyone who made CanJam such an awesome event!  My ears are very happy but my wallet (and wife) will not be because of this event!  @icefalkon - can't wait to hear Justin Bieber on your DX200 next year.



One attendee was raving to me about this year's CanJam NY. he said the only negative was all the temptation. he said he will tell his friends to buy tickets to the next one. he said it's the only event he's been to where he can try in-ears and lots of other positives


----------



## icefalkon (Feb 19, 2018)

pali said:


> Thanks to everyone who made CanJam such an awesome event!  My ears are very happy but my wallet (and wife) will not be because of this event!  @icefalkon - *can't wait to hear Justin Bieber on your DX200 next year.*



Ohhhh you wait till I see you again...lol.....

Don't make me get Jamato8 to bring his Selena Gomez...   

lol


----------



## K1030

icefalkon said:


> Hey Ken, yes...thank you for that! I gave him the cables the minute he came to our booth!
> 
> Steve



Again I can't thank you enough for that. I'm quite use to loosing Schiit but finding it not so much. Made my day. Also I keep forgetting the model of the slim portable balanced amp at your table. Was it the PB3?


----------



## icefalkon

Yes it was the PB3...and you're welcome. We should all be helping each other out more IMHO...It was great meeting you bro!


----------



## Kerwin515

Well I had a lot of fun this year.  Listened to a lot of Schitt which was quite impressive.  I also spent a lot of time at the Mytek table and paid for a Brooklyn DAC+.  So how do I go about getting my CanJam NYC 2018 badge?


----------



## icefalkon

Kerwin515 said:


> Well I had a lot of fun this year.  Listened to a lot of Schitt which was quite impressive.  I also spent a lot of time at the Mytek table and paid for a Brooklyn DAC+.  So how do I go about getting my CanJam NYC 2018 badge?



LOL I'm sorry but the Schitt jokes never get old...

Email Joe for your badge.

@joe


----------



## Mystic

Kerwin515 said:


> Well I had a lot of fun this year.  Listened to a lot of Schitt which was quite impressive.  I also spent a lot of time at the Mytek table and paid for a Brooklyn DAC+.  So how do I go about getting my CanJam NYC 2018 badge?



Enjoy the Brooklyn DAC+.  I have one and absolutely love it.  I spent some time at the Mytek table as well talking to Michal and Chebon.  Michal was telling me I should really try an external power supply with the Brooklyn and that I should hear a difference.  

One of the great things about this hobby is the opportunity to interact with so many great people, including all the small business owners at CanJam willing to answer any questions about their products or just engage in unrelated conversations.  Try doing that with Apple.  

Michael


----------



## Kerwin515

Mystic said:


> Enjoy the Brooklyn DAC+.  I have one and absolutely love it.  I spent some time at the Mytek table as well talking to Michal and Chebon.  Michal was telling me I should really try an external power supply with the Brooklyn and that I should hear a difference.
> 
> One of the great things about this hobby is the opportunity to interact with so many great people, including all the small business owners at CanJam willing to answer any questions about their products or just engage in unrelated conversations.  Try doing that with Apple.
> 
> Michael



Yeah, definitely one of the best parts! My friends and I chatted up the head of Periodic Audio about their new portable amp.  Very neat stuff and just great to interact with the guy that designed the board.


----------



## icefalkon

Kerwin515 said:


> Yeah, definitely one of the best parts! My friends and I chatted up the head of Periodic Audio about their new portable amp.  Very neat stuff and just great to interact with the guy that designed the board.



It's definitely great getting to know the owners of these companies at the CanJam's. I loved how Periodic Audio were all wearing labcoats! Priceless.


----------



## meringo

Periodic is awesome. They take customer feedback to heart and make an effort to explain design choices. 

I hope to pickup the Nickel amp when it's released!


----------



## icefalkon

I was over by the Meze/Cayin guys and they had some sick equipment also...

But there were too many zero's on the price tag for me lol...


----------



## herijgonzalez

Was there an ak sp1000 available?  Looked around and didn’t find one.  Main purpose for going was to decide on it or hugo 2.


----------



## icefalkon

AK wasn't there. There was a guy who had a SP1000 who came over to us at the iBasso booth though.


----------



## nigel801

can't wait to see some videos of the canjam, I have never been to anyone I wish they do one for Europe but not in July and August


----------



## jinxy245

icefalkon said:


> I was over by the Meze/Cayin guys and they had some sick equipment also...
> 
> But there were too many zero's on the price tag for me lol...


 

I know, but I think this is meant as a 'statement' piece. Unless I'm mistaken, there are a lot of headphones down the pike, and I can only assume many will have something to do with the tech involved here. It should be very interesting to hear what they come up with.


----------



## NaiveSound

Any pictures


----------



## miceblue

The impressions thread is here by the way.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2018-impressions-february-17-18-2018.872511/


----------



## Mark Up

icefalkon said:


> Icefalkon (Steve), Twister6 (Alex), Jamato8 (John)


Their new over ear semi open dynamic headphones (black and silver) are the best under $1,500 I heard there. I think it was John (orange shirt) who I talked to about them. The headband was one click too short on each side to fully reach my ears comfortably, the only thing that would keep me from buying them. They have incredible warm sound, yet clarity, and sub bass that is unreal. Great potential.


----------



## icefalkon

Mark Up said:


> Their new over ear semi open dynamic headphones (black and silver) are the best under $1,500 I heard there. I think it was John (orange shirt) who I talked to about them. The headband was one click too short on each side to fully reach my ears comfortably, the only thing that would keep me from buying them. They have incredible warm sound, yet clarity, and sub bass that is unreal. Great potential.



Hey Mark, yes I remember you. I wish I was able to hear your mastering that John heard! We've passed along your recommendation about adding an extra few clicks on the headband.


----------



## Mark Up (Feb 21, 2018)

icefalkon said:


> Hey Mark, yes I remember you. I wish I was able to hear your mastering that John heard! We've passed along your recommendation about adding an extra few clicks on the headband.


Thanks guys. You can go to www.soundcloud.com/markdownie or www.westernmastering.com. All the examples on those pages I not only mastered but mixed and in most cases (with the exception of the Duran Duran & NIN remixes, a Hard-Fi song, and the Kajagoogoo album), I'd also recorded everything. You can tell I like bass. Audio engineers often consider fatigue. Well, those like me at 52 who continue to hear like they're in their 30s - due to obsessive use of earplugs in loud places. Including the two bands I'm in, and when I'm running live sound. I digress. Your cans really do a near impossible task of detail, without any peaks, midrange fullness without honk / resonance, and mid / sub bass quantity without mud. If you ever do a lower cost closed build with similar sound you'd have another hit in a likely much larger market.


----------



## lemarsghast

Out of curiosity, how does one get the awarded medals for attending CanJam NYC 2017 and 2018? 

I attended both, but did not receive any. Thanks and sorry in advance if this is the wrong place to ask this.


----------



## third_eye

Monoprice added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## joe

lemarsghast said:


> Out of curiosity, how does one get the awarded medals for attending CanJam NYC 2017 and 2018?
> 
> I attended both, but did not receive any. Thanks and sorry in advance if this is the wrong place to ask this.



I'll get them on your profile. And if anyone else needs badges for anJams they have attended, please *send me a PM*.


----------



## lemarsghast

joe said:


> I'll get them on your profile. And if anyone else needs badges for anJams they have attended, please *send me a PM*.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Alexdre119

third_eye said:


> Monoprice added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


I wonder if they'll request a booth adjacent to Audeze.


----------



## jinxy245

Alexdre119 said:


> I wonder if they'll request a booth adjacent to Audeze.


No, they coulsn't do that. It'd look exactly the same, everyone would be confused.


----------



## K1030 (Feb 20, 2018)

jinxy245 said:


> No, they coulsn't do that. It'd look exactly the same, everyone would be confused.



I heard monoprice took audeze's mother to an expensive seafood dinner and never called her again....they'll be dishing out mad beef in SoCal


----------



## third_eye

NAD and PSB added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## m8o

third_eye said:


> NAD and PSB added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!



Their table was one of my favorites at NYC: the PSB is a basshead's dream.  Evenmoreso the top B&O they had @ the table, for its subwoofer-like bass presentation.  Very fun.  Anyone into that sort of thing, don't pass them by.


----------



## meringo

m8o said:


> Their table was one of my favorites at NYC: the PSB is a basshead's dream.  Evenmoreso the top B&O they had @ the table, for its subwoofer-like bass presentation.  Very fun.  Anyone into that sort of thing, don't pass them by.



Yeah, I didn't plan on buying anything during the show... and then placed an order for the M4U 8 after visiting their table. For anyone going to the SoCal show, make sure to talk with Paul Barton. Not only a legend of the Audio world, but very down to earth and will explain every detail of his products.


----------



## third_eye

Benchmark Media Systems added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Final added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

The Source AV added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## TSAVAlan

Nice! Can't wait to see everyone again soon!


----------



## csglinux

third_eye said:


> The Source AV added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


Well, if Alan and the rest of the SAV guys are going to be there, I'm in!


----------



## moedawg140

TSAVAlan said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see everyone again soon!





csglinux said:


> Well, if Alan and the rest of the SAV guys are going to be there, I'm in!



This is gonna be fun! I may just bring my Swagtron again.


----------



## BartSimpson1976

wow, Audio-Technica will not be present again at CanJam Singapore. They only appear with their normal consumer level on the normal IT show for mass products. Shame on them!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> This is gonna be fun! I may just bring my Swagtron again.



Yes, please do @moedawg140.....that was super fun last year!


----------



## third_eye

Bluewave added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Yes, please do @moedawg140.....that was super fun last year!


I will, and I’ll be bringing a new portable power outlet to replace my original portable power outlet that was confiscated in Bulgaria. I’ll wait until the days are nearer so hopefully I can purchase the newest version of a portable power outlet. 

See you there!


----------



## jinxy245

Great CanJam NYC coverage from Steve Guttenberg...

https://www.cnet.com/pictures/world...767ae48&bhid=25584723668676886659808747539994


----------



## K1030

jinxy245 said:


> Great CanJam NYC coverage from Steve Guttenberg...
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/pictures/world...767ae48&bhid=25584723668676886659808747539994


I'd rather hear from Michael Winslow or Bobcat Goldthwait but this will do.


----------



## csglinux (Feb 28, 2018)

jinxy245 said:


> Great CanJam NYC coverage from Steve Guttenberg...
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/pictures/world...767ae48&bhid=25584723668676886659808747539994



I'm afraid I have zero respect for Guttenberg. His reviews aren't helpful and I would bet money he's either 1) shilling for $s, and/or 2) lost a good chunk of his hearing, because he only ever writes generic, nebulous nonsense, such as:

"Putting on Satriani’s Shockwave Supernova, Joe’s guitar solos soared and delivered tone, growl and bite. On Chicago II’s Movin’ In, Peter Cetera’s bass digs deep down the fretboard with solid, clear and low bass, while Walter Parazaider’s flute flairs as the intensity of the track rises. On the Dave Brubeck's “Three to Get Ready”, the alto sax was breathy and had that rasp of reedy vibration."

...which could apply a priori to anything, even equipment you'd never heard. Sorry to be a party pooper here, but I'd rate any headfi member's opinion above that of Guttenbergs.


----------



## jinxy245

Okay, point taken. He doesn't bug me so much because he's such a known quantity, but I should have said


jinxy245 said:


> Great CanJam NYC coverage _*advertisement*_ from Steve Guttenberg...
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/pictures/world...767ae48&bhid=25584723668676886659808747539994


----------



## Kerwin515

meringo said:


> Yeah, I didn't plan on buying anything during the show... and then placed an order for the M4U 8 after visiting their table. For anyone going to the SoCal show, make sure to talk with Paul Barton. Not only a legend of the Audio world, but very down to earth and will explain every detail of his products.



Same thing happened to me! Listened to the Brooklyn DAC+ at the Mytek table for about 30 minutes, walked around some more, then went back to the Mytek table and paid Michal directly for one. It was basically a "Shutup and take my money!" situation.


----------



## sasaki99

Do they offer discount on the event. I'm finding a tube amp, gotta get to CANJAM SG then.


----------



## moedawg140

sasaki99 said:


> Do they offer discount on the event. I'm finding a tube amp, gotta get to CANJAM SG then.


As far as I know, you’ll pay a bit less for two days than paying a bit more if you paid one day full price for two days.


----------



## sasaki99

moedawg140 said:


> As far as I know, you’ll pay a bit less for two days than paying a bit more if you paid one day full price for two days.


Sorry my question is not clear. I mean do they sell their products in the event. If they have discounted items so I would go.


----------



## kendavis

Some vendors sell their products at the events and of those, many have event discounts.


----------



## moedawg140

sasaki99 said:


> Sorry my question is not clear. I mean do they sell their products in the event. If they have discounted items so I would go.


Most (if not all) CanJams and various events will offer discounts on some products.


----------



## moedawg140

kendavis said:


> Some vendors sell their products at the events and of those, many have event discounts.


Sorry, too quick! Haha


----------



## third_eye

Meze Audio added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## noobandroid

why isn't there much chatter about canjam sg, instead its listing socal as if nobody is heading to sg?


----------



## third_eye

noobandroid said:


> why isn't there much chatter about canjam sg, instead its listing socal as if nobody is heading to sg?



We're heading to SG in a couple weeks and are super excited for it. The reason we're not updating with regards to exhibitors for SG is because we're completely full this year. See you soon!


----------



## third_eye

VAST Audio added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.



 




 



To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, color choice, the size you want, and how many of that size you want, and CanJam event you are attending - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-Black-L-3-SoCal
third_eye-White-S-1-Singapore*

We're taking pre-orders for CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal only at this time and will update the thread when we start taking preorders for London, RMAF, and Shanghai. Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. CanJam Global 2018 T-Shirt pricing is as follows:

SoCal - $25
Singapore - SGD $35

All T-Shirt preorders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for CanJam Singapore 2018 T-Shirt preorders is Monday, March 19, 2018. The deadline for SoCal T-Shirt orders is Wednesday, April 5. *CanJam Global 2018 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Singapore 2018 attendees!* We've got a star-studded lineup of Seminars lined up for CanJam Singapore. These are a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Ocean 6 room on the 2nd Level, right up the escalator from the Pacific Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam Singapore 2018. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:

*Saturday, March 24*

*1pm-2pm Beyond Off-The-Shelf DAC Chips - Timing And Filters *A discussion with Rob Watts (Chord Electronics) about the theory of interpolation filters - the key part of a DAC that reconstructs the original non-sampled analogue waveform - and how these filters can severely affect sound quality. The presentation also talks about the importance of timing from a perceptual point of view, and how one can create the audibly perfect filter. Watts also discusses the current state of the art in filter design and introduces the M-Scaler.

*2:30-3:30 Headphone Measurements with Headphone Engineers *We sit down with engineers for whom headphone measurements represent a part of day-to-day life. With audio enthusiasts increasingly interested in measurements, we will explore with these engineers the role of measurements in their work, as well as their feelings and findings about what headphone measurements can and can not tell us. This panel includes Axel Grell (Sennheiser), Nicolas Debard (Focal), and Dan Clark (MrSpeakers). Moderated by Jude Mansilla (Head-Fi.org).

*4pm-5pm Developing And Voicing The Sennheiser HD 820, A New Closed-Back Flagship Headphone *Closed-back, reference-class flagship headphones are not easy to come by. When Sennheiser decided to develop one, they innovated new technologies, including concave glass reflectors, acoustic absorbers, and more, with the goal of crafting the most transparent-sounding closed headphones in the world. Axel Grell (the man behind so many legendary Sennheiser headphones) discusses the development and acoustics of the new Sennheiser HD 820.

*Sunday, March 25*

*12:30-1:30pm Chord Electronics Hugo 2 / Qutest DAC, Followed By The M-Scaler in Blu 2 *The presentation by Rob Watts (Chord Electronics) covers the design and technology within Chord's latest DACs, the Hugo 2 portable DAC/amp and Qutest DAC. Measurements of the technical performance are also shown. Watts also covers the M-Scaler within Chord Electronics’ Blu Mk. 2, discussing why a million-tap WTA interpolation filter is important, and the history behind the development.


----------



## alishafai

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the material of these shirts? 100% cotton or ??


----------



## alishafai

third_eye said:


> *CanJam Singapore 2018 attendees!* We've got a star-studded lineup of Seminars lined up for CanJam Singapore. These are a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Ocean 6 room on the 2nd Level, right up the escalator from the Pacific Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam Singapore 2018. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:
> 
> *Saturday, March 24*
> 
> ...


It may not be an easy thing to pull off, but I would guess some, maybe many, can only make 1 day. Please encourage the presenter to hold the same session on both days so that those that only attend 1 day can take advantage. Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

alishafai said:


> What is the material of these shirts? 100% cotton or ??



Yes, these are 100% cotton.


----------



## csglinux

third_eye said:


> *CanJam Singapore 2018 attendees!* We've got a star-studded lineup of Seminars lined up for CanJam Singapore. These are a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Ocean 6 room on the 2nd Level, right up the escalator from the Pacific Ballroom, the main exhibit area for CanJam Singapore 2018. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:
> 
> *Saturday, March 24*
> 
> ...


Hi @third_eye, I'd also love to catch these talks from Rob, but won't make Singapore this year  Is there any chance Rob will be repeating these talks at the SoCal CanJam?


----------



## alishafai

csglinux said:


> Hi @third_eye, I'd also love to catch these talks from Rob, but won't make Singapore this year  Is there any chance Rob will be repeating these talks at the SoCal CanJam?


I asked the Chord team when CanJam NY was going on and at the time they couldn't confirm. I really hope so too!


----------



## Shanling

Shanling is heading to Canjam Singapore!!

Well, not big crew...actually just me.. So If you see tall white guy at Jaben table, stop by to say hi.

(gonna bring some stuff for possible giveaway)


And maybe one surprise....


----------



## castleofargh

couldn't we get videos of those seminars like with RMAF. I wouldn't mind if it's also months after the event to give some extra value to participating to the real thing. it's sad to have relevant information meant to be shared, but ending up kept to a stupidly small circle of people. 
I'm asking for this but I understand that first, someone has to be there to record and bother to try and get ok audio, but also that almost any participant may refuse and there would be nothing to do about it. still I'm fairly sure I'm not the only one in a galaxy far far away, who would love to see some of those seminars.


----------



## noobandroid

i have all things prepared and ready to fly. hope to meet some of you guys

I'll be all caps my tag with my ID here


----------



## Trager

meringo said:


> Yeah, I didn't plan on buying anything during the show... and then placed an order for the M4U 8 after visiting their table. For anyone going to the SoCal show, make sure to talk with Paul Barton. Not only a legend of the Audio world, but very down to earth and will explain every detail of his products.



I always go to CanJam not planning on buying anything... and so far, I’m 0 for 2 on being able to resist. There’s just too much good gear out there!


----------



## Sound Trooper

Will there be demo sessions for the Sennheiser HE 1 at CanJam Singapore this year?


----------



## miceblue

castleofargh said:


> couldn't we get videos of those seminars like with RMAF. I wouldn't mind if it's also months after the event to give some extra value to participating to the real thing. it's sad to have relevant information meant to be shared, but ending up kept to a stupidly small circle of people.
> I'm asking for this but I understand that first, someone has to be there to record and bother to try and get ok audio, but also that almost any participant may refuse and there would be nothing to do about it. still I'm fairly sure I'm not the only one in a galaxy far far away, who would love to see some of those seminars.


----------



## b0ssMax

I’m excited to attend my first canjam. Any tips for the socal event that might be helpful?


----------



## monkeygod

*monkeygod-Black-L-1-Singapore*


----------



## pbui44

mrmax said:


> I’m excited to attend my first canjam. Any tips for the socal event that might be helpful?



1.)  Unless you know what you want to see, hear, and buy, get a multi-day pass.

2.)  Write down what interests you on at least three sheets of paper, labeled headphones, in-ears or earbuds, and DACs or Amps.

3.)  If you can get the vendor list and map before the event, write down which interested item is at their assigned vendor table, which room/hall they reside, and which floor and building the room/hall can be found.  Otherwise, you can wait until the first day of the event to do this as well.

4.)  Once you know where you are going, make note of all the bathrooms, elevators, and stairways around your intended visiting areas.  Making note of where restaurants, cafes, and corner stores are is also useful.

5.). If you intend to check out any scheduled seminars or mini-meets, make sure you put an alert(s) on your phone, or write it down on a sheet of paper and keep some kind of watch.  

6.)  Keep a backpack with you, so you can have a place to put stuff with you.  If you want to make comparisons, do not bring more than one headphone, earbud/IEM set, portable DAC/Amp, DAP, or anything used for comparison.

7.)  If areas get crowded, please use good judgement and be polite.  If you want to demo something and that area is crowded, make sure that there is a line or not.  If there is a line, get in it and once it is your turn with others behind you, do not take more than five minutes or one song, as others are waiting and you can get back in line.  If there is not a line, ask the person behind the table if you can demo the item.  If there is no person behind the table or they are busy, please wait a minute or two, until they can help you.  

8.)  Do not be a slob and leave cups, bottles, plates, napkins, or other trash on tables or other places that trash does not belong.  This also goes with brochures and other vendor info pieces, which go into your backpack.

9.)  If you followed all of the above tips, then you can enjoy the show for what it is worth.


----------



## Shanling

mrmax said:


> I’m excited to attend my first canjam. Any tips for the socal event that might be helpful?



I will add, definitely bring your own eartips for trying out IEMs(better to use your favorite tips than random offer from vendor) and micro SD card filled with your testing tracks, so you can try all the new portable players. Including the Shanling one


----------



## Kerwin515

mrmax said:


> I’m excited to attend my first canjam. Any tips for the socal event that might be helpful?



If you want to listen to a DAC or Amp bring your own headphones.  I made that mistake during my first CanJam and I regretted it.  I didn't make that mistake this year!  Also, feel free to talk to everybody! Lastly, wear comfy shoes.


----------



## SenorAvi

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SenorAvi-Black-L-1-Singapore*


----------



## moedawg140

Shanling said:


> I will add, definitely bring your own eartips for trying out IEMs(better to use your favorite tips than random offer from vendor) and micro SD card filled with your testing tracks, so you can try all the new portable players. Including the Shanling one


I’m liking the shameless plug! Haha


----------



## kp297

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*kp297-Black-M-2-SoCal*


----------



## b0ssMax

pbui44 said:


> 1.)  Unless you know what you want to see, hear, and buy, get a multi-day pass.
> 
> 2.)  Write down what interests you on at least three sheets of paper, labeled headphones, in-ears or earbuds, and DACs or Amps.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Very good tips. I actually started checking exhibitors sites for their products with some brands i’m not familiar with. Also I’m hoping shangri-la and orpheus sign-ups will be made available.



Shanling said:


> I will add, definitely bring your own eartips for trying out IEMs(better to use your favorite tips than random offer from vendor) and micro SD card filled with your testing tracks, so you can try all the new portable players. Including the Shanling one



Good too, since I’m very picky with tips. Will bring a case with some of my faves. While I am not in the market for daps (already have 6 or 8), i’ll drop by and go to the booth. Would it be ok to video? I want to do an fb live for my friends/group back home. You can do plugs as we have a few followers of shanling here in the Philippines .



Kerwin515 said:


> If you want to listen to a DAC or Amp bring your own headphones.  I made that mistake during my first CanJam and I regretted it.  I didn't make that mistake this year!  Also, feel free to talk to everybody! Lastly, wear comfy shoes.



Yes will do. Hoping my UERR arrives soon.


----------



## b0ssMax

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*mrmax-Black-L-1-SoCal*
*mrmax-White-L-1-SoCal*


----------



## imran27 (Mar 10, 2018)

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*imran27-Black-XXL-1-Singapore
imran27-Black-S-1-Singapore
imran27-White-S-1-Singapore*

EDIT:
How is the payment? Cash or cards will be accepted?


----------



## moedawg140

imran27 said:


> *third_eye-Black-XXL-1-Singapore
> third_eye-Black-S-1-Singapore
> third_eye-White-S-1-Singapore*
> 
> ...


Let me guess, did you mean for your order to look like this?:

*imran27-Black-XXL-1-Singapore*
*imran27-Black-S-1-Singapore
imran27-White-S-1-Singapore*


----------



## imran27

moedawg140 said:


> Let me guess, did you mean for your order to look like this?:
> 
> *imran27-Black-XXL-1-Singapore
> imran27-Black-S-1-Singapore
> imran27-White-S-1-Singapore*


Lol yeah, will edit it.
And payment methods?


----------



## moedawg140 (Mar 15, 2018)

imran27 said:


> Lol yeah, will edit it.
> And payment methods?


I’m sure you can use a credit/debit card and cash to purchase your shirts.


----------



## Andykong

Is there a Senn HE1 audition in CanJam Singapore? in a quite room?


----------



## imran27

Andykong said:


> Is there a Senn HE1 audition in CanJam Singapore? in a quite room?


Nope. I spoke to them, they say it is not an ideal environment, not even in a quite room.
So HE1 will not be there at CanJam SG as per my knowledge


----------



## noobandroid

imran27 said:


> Nope. I spoke to them, they say it is not an ideal environment, not even in a quite room.
> So HE1 will not be there at CanJam SG as per my knowledge


then I'm lucky to have tried it out last year


----------



## Shanling

mrmax said:


> While I am not in the market for daps (already have 6 or 8), i’ll drop by and go to the booth. Would it be ok to video? I want to do an fb live for my friends/group back home. You can do plugs as we have a few followers of shanling here in the Philippines .



Definitely stop by with your camera


----------



## rayquaza

Hi @third_eye

I just came across this event


 on facebook hosted by "Head-Fi.Club" and it falls on the exact same time as CanJam. Is Head-fi.Club in any way related to Head-Fi and Canjam? Is it an exclusive club for big name Head-Fi members only? And is this event an extension of CanJam? I see prominent brands like Campfire Audio and Effect Audio supporting this event.

Please let me know if this is part of CanJam as I would not want to miss any new products


----------



## noobandroid

rayquaza said:


> Hi @third_eye
> 
> I just came across this event on facebook hosted by "Head-Fi.Club" and it falls on the exact same time as CanJam. Is Head-fi.Club in any way related to Head-Fi and Canjam? Is it an exclusive club for big name Head-Fi members only? And is this event an extension of CanJam? I see prominent brands like Campfire Audio and Effect Audio supporting this event.
> 
> Please let me know if this is part of CanJam as I would not want to miss any new products


doubt this is part of canjam event, it's something like their own micro event for that couple things, which i think will be available at the event too


----------



## jude

rayquaza said:


> Hi @third_eye
> 
> I just came across this event on facebook hosted by "Head-Fi.Club" and it falls on the exact same time as CanJam. Is Head-fi.Club in any way related to Head-Fi and Canjam? Is it an exclusive club for big name Head-Fi members only? And is this event an extension of CanJam? I see prominent brands like Campfire Audio and Effect Audio supporting this event.
> 
> Please let me know if this is part of CanJam as I would not want to miss any new products



No, that is most certainly not in any way affiliated with CanJam, nor is "Head-Fi.club" associated with Head-Fi. I've asked @Goh Beng Yeow (who also goes by @Beng Yeow) -- who has been using the "Head-Fi.club" name -- to stop using "Head-Fi" because (as happened here) it has caused confusion. However, he has insisted on continuing to use it, as I think that's exactly the kind of confusion he wants.


----------



## rayquaza

jude said:


> No, that is most certainly not in any way affiliated with CanJam, nor is "Head-Fi.club" associated with Head-Fi. I've asked @Goh Beng Yeow (who also goes by @Beng Yeow) -- who has been using the "Head-Fi.club" name -- to stop using "Head-Fi" because (as happened here) it has caused confusion. However, he has insisted on continuing to use it, as I think that's exactly the kind of confusion he wants.




Thank you Jude for clearing up the confusion. That is not very nice of him, and I’m shocked by how he has received support from some of the big brands, even some of your sponsors like Alo/Campfire Audio and Effect Audio like I have mentioned above. 

I will support Head-Fi all the way! I hope to see you at CanJam Singapore!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam Singapore 2018! We'll also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with the Show Specials listed. 



 

*CanJam Singapore 2018 Show Specials
64 Audio* 10% off Universal models: Fourte, Trio, U18t and U12t
*AAW *20% off all CIEM/UIEMs
*AVOne* 
Abyss Headphones - 15% off select products
Astell+Kern - 15% off select products
Audeze - 15% off select products
Chord Electronics - 15% off select products
FiiO - 15% off select products
Hifiman - 15% off select products
JH Audio - 15% off select products
Woo Audio - 15% off select products
*Audio-Opus* 20% off Opus #1, Opus #2, and Opus #3
*Brainwavz* Visit booth to enter a Giveaway for a B400 BA earphone (there will be 3 prize winners!)
B200 v2 - $89.50 USD show special (limited stock)
B400 - $150 USD show special (limited stock)
*Focal (Absolute Sound)* 15% off Focal Listen, Listen Wireless, Spark, Spark Wireless, Sphear
Sure Win Luck Dip Contest - Purchase any Clear/Elear/Utopia during the show period for a chace to dip into the Sure Win box at the Focal booth for a chance to win one of the following: Audioquest Dragonfly Red, Dragonfly Black, Jitterbug, Focal Sphear, Focal Spark , Focal Spark Wireless, Focal Listen, Focal Listen Wireless, Utopia/Elear Carry Case, Utopia Leather Ear Pads. Contest Valid March 24-25.....limited to the first 20 customers
Labkable 20% off select products
*Music Sanctuary* Visit the Music Sanctuary booth to enter into a prize giveaway for (1) set of Ultimate Ears UE18+ Pro Customs on each day (2 prizes total)
Viist the Music Sanctuary booth to enter into a prize giveaway for (1) set of 64 Audio A12t customs on first day and A18t custom on second day
Lime Ears - 15% off
Custom Art - 15% off
64 Audio - up to 15% off
Ultimate Ears - up to 15% off
Symphonium Audio - up to 15% off
Han Sound Audio - up to 15% off
PWAudio - up to 15% off
*Meze Audio* 20% discount for CanJam SG attendees for purchases on www.mezeaudio.com between March 22-27 using promo code: CANJAMSIN2018
*The Audio Session* From March 21 - April 3 get 50% off MSRP on the entire store lineup (while supplies last)
Headphone Giveaway of (1) MyAudioSession headphone and (2) Debut Titanium Label heapdhones
To enter, participants can tweet (@TheAudioSession) wearing The Audio Session gear at CanJam Singapore to be entered for a chance to win
Full details at www.facebook.com/theaudiosession
*Vision Ears *10% off - VE2, VE3, VE4
15% off - VE5, VE6, VE8
Free ear impressions at booth
Woo Audio 15% off select products
*Yaxi* 30% off all products plus a special gift!
Follow us on Instagram, can get a YAXI special headphone pouch!


----------



## third_eye (Mar 12, 2018)

Menlo Scientific added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## Andykong

pbui44 said:


> 1.)  Unless you know what you want to see, hear, and buy, get a multi-day pass.
> 
> 2.)  Write down what interests you on at least three sheets of paper, labeled headphones, in-ears or earbuds, and DACs or Amps.
> 
> ...



This is very good tips for preparing yourself before attending CanJam or any HeadFi meets.  

I'll share some of my preparation work when I used to run around in shows and events ... too bad I can't do that anymore. 

Bring your music with you, it doesn't need to be a very long list, try to limit to 10 or maximum 20 songs only.  Put the same set of music into a TF card and a USB thumb drive, and bring a TF to SD adapter with you, this should cover a lot of audition opportunity already.   Your audition will be a lot more efficient if you can use music that you are familiar with, and standardize the choice of music across all auditions in the event might sound boring but will allow you to compare gears effectively.

If you intend to audition DAC or headphone amplifier in this event, bring a pair of headphone with you. Ideally the headphone should be something that you are familiar with, a closed back with good isolation, terminated in 4pin XLR and carry a XLR to 6.35mm adapter cable so that you can plug into most if not all headphone amplifiers.  I used Alpha Dog as my show audition headphone I join Cayin.

If you intend to audition DAP or portable DAC/Amp in this event, bring a pair of IEM with you.  If you have a CM in your collection, that would be your default choice because you of better isolation.   You can try out as many IEM as possible during an audition, but you should have at least one common IEM used across all audition on that day.

Bring a DAP with you if you are into portables.  Bring as many adapter.cables with you as possible so that you can use the DAP as source, both digital and analogue: 
Line out: 3.5mm to 2x RCA, 3.5mm to 3.5mm (analogue), 
digital: USB cable for digital connection, coaxial or optical  cable if your DAP supports that


----------



## csglinux

Andykong said:


> This is very good tips for preparing yourself before attending CanJam or any HeadFi meets.
> 
> I'll share some of my preparation work when I used to run around in shows and events ... too bad I can't do that anymore.
> 
> ...



Hoping to catch up with you at the SoCal CanJam Andy  Are you going to be there this year?


----------



## third_eye

Rupert Neve Designs added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## liquidrats (Mar 13, 2018)

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<cancel order please, volunteering instead>*


----------



## liquidrats

Shanling said:


> Shanling is heading to Canjam Singapore!!
> 
> Well, not big crew...actually just me.. So If you see tall white guy at Jaben table, stop by to say hi.
> 
> ...


I'll pop by to say hi. big fan of shanling! any hints of m5s? hahha


----------



## Shanling

liquidrats said:


> I'll pop by to say hi. big fan of shanling! any hints of m5s? hahha



Stop by and we can have a chat about it


----------



## liquidrats

Shanling said:


> Stop by and we can have a chat about it


will do  catch u there!


----------



## csglinux

Shanling said:


> Stop by and we can have a chat about it


I will make a point of visiting you at the SoCal CanJam to help you finalize the M1S design


----------



## Andykong

csglinux said:


> Hoping to catch up with you at the SoCal CanJam Andy  Are you going to be there this year?



Unfortunately, we probably can't make it to CanJam SoCal this year.  We have a tight schedule on April and we are  aiming at several new products in May.  

We haven't confirm our show schedule in second half of 2018 yet, it really depends on the schedule of our new product,  If we didn't slip our schedule again, we probably will bring another new product to RMAF.


----------



## malvinviriya

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH BOY!

*malvinviriya-Black-L-1-Singapore*


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2018 Attendees! *Register here for your Smyth Realiser A16 demonstration time slot! Demo slots are on a first come first serve basis, and please note that one demo slot is allowed per registered CanJam SoCal 2018 attendee. You will need to input your Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.

The A16 demos will be in the *Atrium II *private room on the Mezzanine Level, an escalator up from the main lobby. Don't miss your chance to experience one of the sure highlights of CanJam SoCal 2018!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2018 Attendees! *Register here for your Smyth Realiser A16 demonstration time slot! Demo slots are on a first come first serve basis, and please note that one demo slot is allowed per registered CanJam SoCal 2018 attendee. You will need to input your Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The A16 demos will be in the *Atrium II *private room on the Mezzanine Level, an escalator up from the main lobby. Don't miss your chance to experience one of the sure highlights of CanJam SoCal 2018!


One of my favorite demos in London a year and a half ago. Highly advisable to get your spot in if you haven’t already!


----------



## piotrus-g

moedawg140 said:


> One of my favorite demos in London a year and a half ago. Highly advisable to get your spot in if you haven’t already!


Was just about to comment that. Amazing experience! Definitely try this one if you haven't yet.


----------



## moedawg140

piotrus-g said:


> Was just about to comment that. Amazing experience! Definitely try this one if you haven't yet.


Just curious: will you be introducing any new product(s) to CanJam SoCal if you exhibit there this year?


----------



## musicday

Slowly waiting for the Realiser A16 to come to life. Hopefully they will start to ship them may-june . One amazing piece of audio equipment that you need to try/own if you haven't already.


----------



## Andykong

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2018 Attendees! *Register here for your Smyth Realiser A16 demonstration time slot! Demo slots are on a first come first serve basis, and please note that one demo slot is allowed per registered CanJam SoCal 2018 attendee. You will need to input your Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The A16 demos will be in the *Atrium II *private room on the Mezzanine Level, an escalator up from the main lobby. Don't miss your chance to experience one of the sure highlights of CanJam SoCal 2018!




Wow, it's round the corner already?  This is THE innovation, definitely the most important demo of the event IMHO.


----------



## vtkc

third_eye said:


> *For those attending CanJam Singapore and CanJam SoCal*, we're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*vtkc-White-L-1-Singapore*


----------



## piotrus-g

moedawg140 said:


> Just curious: will you be introducing any new product(s) to CanJam SoCal if you exhibit there this year?


99% I won't be attending CanJam SoCal


----------



## moedawg140

piotrus-g said:


> 99% I won't be attending CanJam SoCal


That's quite unfortunate.  I'll be rooting for that one percent!


----------



## piotrus-g

moedawg140 said:


> That's quite unfortunate.  I'll be rooting for that one percent!


Yeah, same!


----------



## Andykong

piotrus-g said:


> 99% I won't be attending CanJam SoCal



but I'll meet you at CanJam Singapore, right?


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2018 Attendees! *Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.

The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Studio IV, on the Mezzanine Level just up the escalator from the lobby area. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.


----------



## kp297

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2018 Attendees! *Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Studio IV, on the Mezzanine Level just up the escalator from the lobby area. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.


Thanks! Just signed up.


----------



## piotrus-g

Andykong said:


> but I'll meet you at CanJam Singapore, right?


Sure thing man! I can't wait to meet again! I'll be on the plane to SG in a week! so super excited!


----------



## b0ssMax

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2018 Attendees! *Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Studio IV, on the Mezzanine Level just up the escalator from the lobby area. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.



Just signed up too, pretty excited as it’s gonna be my first canjam too!


----------



## csglinux

Andykong said:


> Unfortunately, we probably can't make it to CanJam SoCal this year.  We have a tight schedule on April and we are  aiming at several new products in May.



Happy for your new products  Sad we won't see you at the SoCal CanJam


----------



## third_eye

Massdrop added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## jurumal (Mar 14, 2018)

mrmax said:


> I’m excited to attend my first canjam. Any tips for the socal event that might be helpful?


Bring money. Bring lots of money.

Joking/Non-joking aside, just try everything. Speaking of which, you HAVE to try to sign up to hear the Smyth Realiser A16 (post #545) and Sennheiser HE-1 (post #546).

Edit: added reference to sign-ups.


----------



## jurumal

third_eye said:


> Massdrop added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


aka hello Elex.


----------



## liquidrats

third_eye said:


> Massdrop added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


MD will not be in for SG CJ?


----------



## csglinux

third_eye said:


> Massdrop added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


Wow. I didn't expect that! I don't suppose you've also had an application for a booth from the Spanish Inquisition? !-)

Any idea what goodies they're displaying? That could be one huge booth.


----------



## jurumal

csglinux said:


> Wow. I didn't expect that! I don't suppose you've also had an application for a booth from the Spanish Inquisition? !-)
> 
> Any idea what goodies they're displaying? That could be one huge booth.


Bro, how did you get that snazzy CanJam SoCal 2018 medal? Cause I also happen to have tickets to that very event *wink wink at mods*


----------



## third_eye

Guys, for badges please PM @joe or @AxelCloris


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Massdrop added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


Snap, crackle and pop!


----------



## Andykong

piotrus-g said:


> Sure thing man! I can't wait to meet again! I'll be on the plane to SG in a week! so super excited!



I hope my new DAP will impress you again. See you next week.


----------



## noobandroid

Andykong said:


> I hope my new DAP will impress you again. See you next week.


can i pick up a review unit at singapore, since I'll be there, you'll be there, EVERYBODY WILL BE THERE


----------



## third_eye

Stealth Sonics added to CanJam Singapore exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*EVENT DETAILS

CanJam London 2018*
Park Plaza Westminster Bridge
200 Westminster Bridge Road
London SE1 7UT
United Kingdom

*Saturday, July 21, 2018*
_11am to 6pm_

*Sunday, July 22, 2018*
_10am to 5pm_

*Show Passes (click here to purchase)*
Weekend Pass - £20
One Day Pass - £15

Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder

*Travel*
The Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in London is situated in London's South Bank, within walking distance of the city's most iconic attractions, including Big Ben and the Houses of Parliament. The hotel's location near the London Eye, Shrek's Adventure! London, the London Aquarium and the National Theatre makes Park Plaza the perfect accommodation for tourists and business guests. Spacious hotel rooms, including 65 Suites and Penthouses and more than 500 Studio Rooms, ensure guests a comfortable stay in this contemporary, design-led Westminster Bridge hotel. Waterloo and Westminster tube stations are a five-minute walk from the hotel.

*CanJam Volunteers*
In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam London 2018 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.






Headphonia
Hi-Fi+
Sennheiser






Advanced
Aedle
ALO Audio
Audeze
Audioquest
Bowers & Wilkins
Brimar Audio Labs
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Chord Electronics
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Even
FiiO
Final
Focal
Fostex
Headamp Audio
HiFi Headphones
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Labkable
Meze
MrSpeakers
Periodic Audio
Questyle
RHA
Rupert Neve Designs
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shanling
Sonoma Acoustics
Stealth Sonics
Tekzone
Westone

_with many more to come! _

*Get Social*
Help us spread the word! Be sure to stay up to date, like, share and follow:

Website
Facebook
Twitter
*#ListenLikeNeverBefore



*


----------



## Rob Watts

csglinux said:


> Hi @third_eye, I'd also love to catch these talks from Rob, but won't make Singapore this year  Is there any chance Rob will be repeating these talks at the SoCal CanJam?



No 'fraid not - I will be on a family holiday doing the 4 day trek over Machu Pichu then - hopefully not being rushed off the mountain with altitude sickness!

But I am doing London, RMAF and Shanghai.


----------



## csglinux

Rob Watts said:


> No 'fraid not - I will be on a family holiday doing the 4 day trek over Machu Pichu then - hopefully not being rushed off the mountain with altitude sickness!
> 
> But I am doing London, RMAF and Shanghai.


Well, that's too bad  No chance of live-streaming anything from Machu Pichu?


----------



## kp297

Rob Watts said:


> No 'fraid not - I will be on a family holiday doing the 4 day trek over Machu Pichu then - hopefully not being rushed off the mountain with altitude sickness!
> 
> But I am doing London, RMAF and Shanghai.



Nice! Which headphone will you be pairing the Hugo 2 with on your hike?


----------



## Rob Watts

Mr. Speakers Aeon closed... Gonna take two battery backups with me for lap-top, mobile and Hugo 2.


----------



## kdphan

Hey guys - curious if vendors can or will sell their products at Canjam?

I'm thinking about flying down to LA next month for it. Hope to take something home while i'm at it.


----------



## joe

imran27 said:


> Lol yeah, will edit it.
> And payment methods?



We accept cash payments for t-shirts.



kdphan said:


> Hey guys - curious if vendors can or will sell their products at Canjam?
> 
> I'm thinking about flying down to LA next month for it. Hope to take something home while i'm at it.



Some exhibitors will have product on hand for sale, while others offer online sale discounts. It is up to the exhibitor.


----------



## kdphan

joe said:


> rs offer online sale discounts. It is up to the exhibitor.


Thank you!
I guess i'll bring cash


----------



## Kristy Song

kdphan said:


> Thank you!
> I guess i'll bring cash



Cash is best. Ocean #9 will offer credit card options too. FYI


----------



## Kristy Song

Heads up ! #Ocean 9  >>> ZMF is doing a world-wide 10 sets only Cocobolo Auteur to celebrate our first Canjam together. Don't miss it.


----------



## kdphan

Kristy Song said:


> Cash is best. Ocean #9 will offer credit card options too. FYI


sorry what is "Ocean #9"?


----------



## Kristy Song

kdphan said:


> sorry what is "Ocean #9"?



My bad :/ Ocean room #9 will be on level 2: There will be private rooms that are marked Ocean 8, 9 etc etc. Don't miss out.


----------



## joe

kdphan said:


> sorry what is "Ocean #9"?



Ocean 9 is one of the exhibit rooms at CanJam Singapore, on the second level.


----------



## kdphan

got it, thanks for clarification.


----------



## T Bone

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2018 Attendees! *Register here to experience the Sennheiser HE 1 - the legendary Orpheus - Reborn! Listening slots are available on a first come first serve basis, and please note that *one listening slot is allowed per registered CanJam attendee*. You will need to input your CanJam Eventbrite ticket number in the form, CanJam SoCal Volunteers can input "Volunteer" in this field.
> 
> The HE 1 will be in a private (and quiet) room, called Studio IV, on the Mezzanine Level just up the escalator from the lobby area. Listening sessions are limited to the provided music source and external sources will not be allowed.


Why are some attendees listed *TWICE*? ...with back-to-back listening sessions?


----------



## Kristy Song

kdphan said:


> got it, thanks for clarification.


Sorry I was unclear, glad you asked.


----------



## joe

T Bone said:


> Why are some attendees listed *TWICE*? ...with back-to-back listening sessions?



We'll take a look, but they may be a person who has purchased multiple tickets for the event for friends.


----------



## third_eye

Brimar Audio Labs and InEar added to CanJam Singapore exhibitor list!


----------



## wmak79

joe said:


> We'll take a look, but they may be a person who has purchased multiple tickets for the event for friends.



I know I did that. Signed up for my friend using unique ticket numbers. Just wanted spots next to each other.


----------



## Imusicman

Weekend pass for London CanJam booked. Time off work booked. Same hotel as venue booked. Train tickets booked.

Phew, looks like im all booked up


----------



## T Bone

wmak79 said:


> I know I did that. Signed up for my friend using unique ticket numbers. Just wanted spots next to each other.


That explanation makes sense - thank you.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Everything booked and all set for London. Can't wait to see you guys!


----------



## Gibson59

I’m looking for a Saturday time slot with the HE1 in Los Angeles in case anyone wants to give theirs up. I snoozed and now only Sunday sessions are left and I can only attend Saturday


----------



## Shanling

kdphan said:


> Hey guys - curious if vendors can or will sell their products at Canjam?
> 
> I'm thinking about flying down to LA next month for it. Hope to take something home while i'm at it.



We will have full line up available for purchase at SoCal, also heavily discounted Shanling M2(which i think can work great as budget Coax transport for bed rig)



Ultrainferno said:


> Everything booked and all set for London. Can't wait to see you guys!



Hmm, maybe I should look into tickets and hotel too.


----------



## jeffri

Still disappointed that the CanJam SG have no HE1 listening session and the Smyth Research demo. Both were easily my highlight last year, and especially HE1 which I really want to hear again. 

There's still plenty of gear to hear though. I'll see you guys there!


----------



## noobandroid

jeffri said:


> Still disappointed that the CanJam SG have no HE1 listening session and the Smyth Research demo. Both were easily my highlight last year, and especially HE1 which I really want to hear again.
> 
> There's still plenty of gear to hear though. I'll see you guys there!


their plan last year was a mess, schedules got skipped, queues went long on the HE1 part
Smyth is a rather impressive one nevertheless


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Singapore attendees:*

What a cool giveaway! Visit the beyerdynamic booth at CanJam Singapore (in Pacific 67-68) for a chance to win one of two sets of beyerdynamic Custom Street headphones especially made for *CanJam Singapore 2018*.


----------



## joe

If anyone needs badges for CanJams they have attended or are attending, please *send me a PM*, and we'll get you taken care of.


----------



## ranfan

One more week 'til CanJam.


----------



## piotrus-g

ranfan said:


> One more week 'til CanJam.


Stoaked! I miss hanging out with all you guys!  can't wait!


----------



## Cinder

Just bought my tickets for Canjam SoCal! Who else is going?


----------



## Shanling

Be sure to stop by Jaben booth, I might bring some world premier to Singapore 

Subscribe to this thread to learn more https://www.head-fi.org/threads/shanling-new-player-3-21.874859/


----------



## moedawg140

Cinder said:


> Just bought my tickets for Canjam SoCal! Who else is going?


I’ll see you there! (Not difficult to find me)


----------



## Shanling

moedawg140 said:


> I’ll see you there! (Not difficult to find me)



Any after show activities? I still regret that in London I fall asleep too early and missed it all.


----------



## moedawg140

Shanling said:


> Any after show activities? I still regret that in London I fall asleep too early and missed it all.


I am not absolutely positive, but I’ll see what we can do. Last time (2 years ago) we go-karted, so maybe something like that this year would be in order. There’s usually always pre, during and post-meet ups as well, so that’s something to consider. 

We shall see!


----------



## Cinder

moedawg140 said:


> I’ll see you there! (Not difficult to find me)


Well considering I don't know what you look like, it might be


----------



## moedawg140

Cinder said:


> Well considering I don't know what you look like, it might be


Here is Mr. Ramsay and I at Heathrow two and a half years ago (Photo credit, @third_eye ) :



 

See you there!


----------



## rantng

moedawg140 said:


> Here is Mr. Ramsay and I at Heathrow two and a half years ago (Photo credit, @third_eye ) :
> 
> 
> 
> See you there!



I'm assuming he borrowed your gear for the photo? Or is he an audiophile in addition to a master chef?


----------



## moedawg140

rantng said:


> I'm assuming he borrowed your gear for the photo? Or is he an audiophile in addition to a master chef?


Mr. Ramsay borrowed my gear for the impromptu photos. He was thoroughly flabbergasted when he saw the HE1000. What I was more surprised about than his culinary accolades and stratosphere-esque stardom, was how incredibly fit he looked. I found out on TMZ that he was training for a triathlon and competed as well.


----------



## rantng (Mar 17, 2018)

I remember reading or seeing on TV that he had completed an IronMan triathlon.


----------



## moedawg140 (Mar 17, 2018)

rantng said:


> I remember reading or seeing that he had completed an IronMan triathlon.


Unfortunately, I watched on TMZ and read on The Scotsman that Mr. Ramsay did not finish the triathlon Ironman event in 2015:

https://www.scotsman.com/news/celebrity/gordon-ramsay-rescued-after-collapsing-at-ironman-event-1-3915306/amp

However, Mr. Ramsay previously successfully finished the Hawaii Ironman in 14:04:48:

https://www.latimes.com/food/dailydish/la-dd-gordon-ramsey-hawaii-ironman-20131013-story,amp.html


----------



## kylev

third_eye said:


> We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, I would like 1 also please

*Kylev-White-L-1-Singapore*


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam Singapore attendees*: Be sure to stop by the HiBY Music room in Ocean 11 on the Second Level to try the new R6 and R3. The first 5 visitors every hour will be gifted a pair of the new Seeds balanced graphene-driver IEMs with any purchase.


----------



## Cinder

moedawg140 said:


> Here is Mr. Ramsay and I at Heathrow two and a half years ago (Photo credit, @third_eye ) :
> 
> 
> 
> See you there!



Haha I see!

I'm sure we'll run into eachother.


----------



## AndrewH13

Cinder said:


> Haha I see!
> 
> I'm sure we'll run into eachother.



Without having met Mo before, he thrust his QP1R into my hands while queuing to get into my first Canjam in London. Friendliest, sincere guy you will meet. Last year, I returned the favour by showing Mo a pier


----------



## carlosgab

*Carlosgab-Black-S-1-Singapore*


----------



## Cinder

AndrewH13 said:


> Without having met Mo before, he thrust his QP1R into my hands while queuing to get into my first Canjam in London. Friendliest, sincere guy you will meet. Last year, I returned the favour by showing Mo a pier



Wow, that's something else. Hopefully I can contribute to the fun!


----------



## Zachik

AndrewH13 said:


> Without having met Mo before, he thrust his QP1R into my hands while queuing to get into my first Canjam in London. Friendliest, sincere guy you will meet. Last year, I returned the favour by showing Mo a pier


Mo is definitely Da Man! 
No idea what "showing a pier" means in the UK (slang?!) - I will not ask, and too hesitate to search Urban Dictionary...


----------



## etnt

Quoted from a Singapore forum, offers at canjam sg (don't think it's exhaustive)
https://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/...24-25-march-2018-a-5787361.html#post113274716


> Exhibitors Specials
> 
> 1More -20% off all 1More headphones
> 
> ...



Some places are also having pre canjam events if you are in town early
https://www.facebook.com/zeppelinan...542304572857/2052723561421391/?type=3&theater


----------



## AndrewH13

Zachik said:


> Mo is definitely Da Man!
> No idea what "showing a pier" means in the UK (slang?!) - I will not ask, and too hesitate to search Urban Dictionary...



Haha. Actually mean showing him a pier! Longest pleasure pier in the world, 1.3 miles out to sea.  We walked down together with our wife’s on the Thames Estuary at Southend-On-Sea.


----------



## moedawg140

AndrewH13 said:


> Without having met Mo before, he thrust his QP1R into my hands while queuing to get into my first Canjam in London. Friendliest, sincere guy you will meet. Last year, I returned the favour by showing Mo a pier



Right back at you, my friend!  You're the man! 

Thanks again for showing me around the Southend-On-Sea area - amazingly beautiful and picture-esque! 



Zachik said:


> Mo is definitely Da Man!
> No idea what "showing a pier" means in the UK (slang?!) - I will not ask, and too hesitate to search Urban Dictionary...



Haha!  Yeah, Andrew showed me the longest pleasure pier in the world.  The walking of the length of the pier seemed to never end.  You know a pier is long when you can take a tram/train across!  We took the tram/train back after walking to the end of the pier.



AndrewH13 said:


> Haha. Actually mean showing him a pier! Longest pleasure pier in the world, 1.3 miles out to sea.  We walked down together with our wife’s on the Thames Estuary at Southend-On-Sea.



Yep! Here's a pic of the Southend-On-Sea pier (also posted in my Instagram) :




 

Off-topic, my apologies:

I have an MRI scheduled on the 20th of this month (this upcoming Tuesday), and I'll find out with the neurosurgeon an update to the timelime when I will be able to fly.  Hopefully I will be able to fly sooner than later!


----------



## Zachik

AndrewH13 said:


> Haha. Actually mean showing him a pier! Longest pleasure pier in the world, 1.3 miles out to sea.  We walked down together with our wife’s on the Thames Estuary at Southend-On-Sea.





moedawg140 said:


> Haha! Yeah, Andrew showed me the longest pleasure pier in the world. The walking of the length of the pier seemed to never end. You know a pier is long when you can take a tram/train across! We took the tram/train back after walking to the end of the pier.


Sounds like fun 
Hope to be able to attend CanJam London one day...


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Sounds like fun
> Hope to be able to attend CanJam London one day...


Maybe if you make it a vacation (and have the money), you can go!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

It's a bit late but... 
Joe Bloggs-Black-XL-1-Singapore


----------



## third_eye

Joe Bloggs said:


> It's a bit late but...
> Joe Bloggs-Black-XL-1-Singapore



Got you covered! If anyone else wants to preorder a T-Shirt for Singapore please let me know by tomorrow!


----------



## foshow

foshow-Black-XL-1-Singapore.. thanks.


----------



## audio123

audio123-Black-M-1-Singapore. Thanks!


----------



## jeffri

*jeffri-Black-M-1-Singapore*

Hope I can still make it...


----------



## adorable

"Bring money. Bring lots of money."

    What was it in 2016? $1000~ for the Audieze LCD-X headphones, $5000 for the Cavali tube amp, $10000 for the USB DAC ,)

    At least it's cheaper than downtown LA parking =D ha ha! Luckily, a few blocks east or west will usually get you something for <$10 / day.


----------



## moedawg140

What I plan on doing instead of driving and parking, possibly paying high parking prices - additionally risking damage to my car as well, is requesting an Uber most everywhere I go. You can alternatively use a ridesharing app such as Lyft.


----------



## noobandroid

third_eye said:


> Got you covered! If anyone else wants to preorder a T-Shirt for Singapore please let me know by tomorrow!


just to reconfirm you got my order in place?


----------



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

Schiit Audio's new Lyr 3 and Jotunheim Multibit (launching today) kick this Preview Video off, with many more new products to follow by FiiO, Alpha & Delta, Jomo Audio, 64 Audio, Vision Ears, Sennheiser, Effect Audio, MrSpeakers, Empire Ears, and more.

CanJam Singapore 2018 takes place March 24th and 25th, 2018, at the Pan Pacific Hotel in Marina Square (Singapore).


_CanJam Singapore 2018 Previews & Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## Kristy Song

Brand Updates for Exhibit Room #Ocean 9, don't forget to drop by!


----------



## Wyd4 (Mar 20, 2018)

Jot MB and Lyr 3....

Schiiiiiiiiit
Just when I had curbed my addiction.


----------



## third_eye

Flight to Singapore leaves in a few hours, can't wait to see everyone this weekend! For all those coming in from out of town for CanJam Singapore 2018, safe travels and see you soon! If you are attending and don't have your tickets yet, click here. Tickets can be purchased at the door with cash or via Eventbrite with credit card.


----------



## Kristy Song

New Audio-Technica Flagship ADX-5000 will be in our room #Ocean9 for audition.


----------



## audionewbi

I'm looking forward to meze audio RAI penta.


----------



## Shanling

*World premier of Shanling M0 at the Canjam Singapore*

We will join our Singaporean distributor Jaben at the Canjam Singapore 24-25th March 2018 for World premier of the Shanling M0.

Stop by Jaben booth to meet the Shanling M0 - test our brand new system with touch screen control, try M0 with your headphones or IEMs, and be amazed, how small and practical a modern portable player can be.

And if you can't make it there, be sure to follow our "stories" on Instagram and Facebook, to get first close-up look at Shanling M0.

*




*


----------



## MezeTeam

audionewbi said:


> I'm looking forward to meze audio RAI penta.



We're anxiously waiting for all of you to visit *Meze Audio* at *booth 61* and put both our flagships to the test - *RAI Penta* & *Empyrean headphones*! 

 

Safe flight, audiophiles, and let the party begin!


----------



## audionewbi

wish i could, different country.


----------



## miceblue (Mar 22, 2018)

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Schiit Audio's new Lyr 3 and Jotunheim Multibit (launching today) kick this Preview Video off, with many more new products to follow by FiiO, Alpha & Delta, Jomo Audio, 64 Audio, Vision Ears, Sennheiser, Effect Audio, MrSpeakers, Empire Ears, and more.
> 
> ...



Video Time Stamps:
1:05 - SLT Technologies ft. Schiit Audio
2:58 - SLT Technologies ft. MrSpeakers
3:34 - SLT Technologies ft. Sonoma Model One
4:00 - FiiO
5:36 - Seminar sessions
7:09 - Chord Electronics
7:25 - Sennheiser
9:16 - Dekoni Audio
10:18 - Effect Audio
11:34 - Empire Ears
12:01 - Clear Tune Monitors
12:24 - Beyerdynamic
13:02 - Eng Siang) ft. Woo Audio
13:45 - Eng Siang MYSPHERE 3
13:57 - Eng Siang Astell&Kern
14:32 - HIFIMAN
15:46 - Project Perfections ft. Final
16:20 - STAX
16:45 - 64 Audio
18:18 - Music Sanctuary in-ear earphones
19:02 - Jaben ft. Fit Ear
19:46 - 1More
20:37 - Audeze
21:27 - Lend Me Your Ears ft. Alpha & Delta
23:02 - Meze
24:15 - Cayin
25:42 - Dita Audio
27:12 - Vision Ears
28:59 - Zepplin & Co ft. ADVANCED Sound
30:38 - Jomo Audio
31:29 - Stereo the Headphone Concept Store ft. iFi Audio


----------



## Kristy Song (Mar 21, 2018)

Guys, do not miss this one. The price-performance ratio is jaw-dropping (in a good way)

We'll be bringing SATOLEX Tumuri DH303-A1, Tubomi DH298-A1Bu, Tubomi DH302-A1Bs to room Ocean #9


----------



## sidrpm (Mar 21, 2018)

Small tiny little brands Questyle Audio, Acoustune (Japan) and Hyla (Japan) will also be at Ocean Room #9.


----------



## moedawg140

sidrpm said:


> Small tiny little brands Questyle Audio, Acoustune (Japan) and Hyla (Japan) will also be at Ocean Room #9.


I wouldn't necessarily call Questyle Audio "small tiny little".


----------



## Cinder

MezeTeam said:


> We're anxiously waiting for all of you to visit *Meze Audio* at *booth 61* and put both our flagships to the test - *RAI Penta* & *Empyrean headphones*!
> 
> 
> 
> Safe flight, audiophiles, and let the party begin!



Coming to SoCal?


----------



## sidrpm

moedawg140 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call Questyle Audio "small tiny little".


@moedawg140 hope you are doing well.


----------



## MezeTeam

Cinder said:


> Coming to SoCal?



Definitely! See you there?


----------



## audionewbi

MezeTeam said:


> Definitely! See you there?


Do you have an release date for the Penta?


----------



## Cinder

MezeTeam said:


> Definitely! See you there?


 Of course! I've been pestering you guys about your IEM for so long that I couldn't miss a chance to see it even if I wanted to!


----------



## MezeTeam

audionewbi said:


> Do you have an release date for the Penta?



We believe it can happen this summer 



Cinder said:


> Of course! I've been pestering you guys about your IEM for so long that I couldn't miss a chance to see it even if I wanted to!



 Awesome!


----------



## Reddog333

Heading to my first cam jam on Saturday in Sin! Can't wait to see everybody. I'm bringing the new kickstarter nuraphone on a 30 day trial if anyone is interested. I'll have whipes with me. Honestly,  for Bluetooth portable it really does a better job basswise than Sony and bose. It's passive noise canceling is good.what really let's it down is the headband design. Because they put capacitive touch buttons on extreme outside of each ear cup, they are easy to touch inadvertently. What's worse is you can't get fix the position of the ear cups, and they will slip down with use causeing the weight of the headphone to rest securely on your ear canal.. Ouch!

If anyone is bringing has a taction kannon there, I'd love to try. Thanks! I only two sleeps! See you there...


----------



## noobandroid

I'll be wandering around, do spot me (I'll be putting my nick on the tag), and we can have a nice talk about just anything


----------



## Adventure

Yeah on my way to Singapore!!
Excited, for me the first CanJam ever !!!

Feel like a little child


----------



## Lurk650

MezeTeam said:


> We believe it can happen this summer
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!


Hoping under $1K lol. Unfortunately I can't make SoCal CJ but looking forward to impressions, esp against my current top dawg DD, the Lyra II.


----------



## audionewbi

Guys please try the new KuraDa IEM and the Shozy new Electrostatic IEM.


----------



## csglinux

audionewbi said:


> Guys please try the new KuraDa IEM and the Shozy new Electrostatic IEM.


I can't find any information about a Shozy electrostatic IEM. Can you share a link?


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

Please check out the Empyrean and post some impressions!!!


----------



## audionewbi

csglinux said:


> I can't find any information about a Shozy electrostatic IEM. Can you share a link?


----------



## csglinux

audionewbi said:


>


Intriguing  Is that all the info so far on this?


----------



## noobandroid

Adventure said:


> Yeah on my way to Singapore!!
> Excited, for me the first CanJam ever !!!
> 
> Feel like a little child


couldnt sleep last night, knowing this afternoon i will be there already


----------



## moedawg140

csglinux said:


> Intriguing  Is that all the info so far on this?


The main selling factor of the upcoming electrostatic IEM in my opinion is that you will not need to pair it with an accessory amplifier to power it.  I spoke with Charles, and he said there is an internal amplifier built in, and uses passive amplification. No details on pricing of the POLA yet.


----------



## NLNH

csglinux said:


> Intriguing  Is that all the info so far on this?


Guess there will be more spoilers at show.....


----------



## Andykong (Mar 23, 2018)

Cayin is ready,.... , well, almost because the portables are  charging under the table.



 

We're looking forwards to your visit at Pan Pacific ballroom booth 34. We have bring our complete Personal Audio product line to CanJam Singapore, including our well received HA-300, an exotic  Class A Direct Heated Triode Headphone Amplifier.

See you there!


----------



## audionewbi

I got to admit HA-300 is one good looking amp.


----------



## noobandroid

great morning wake in singapore.. now where do i get my empowering breakfast..hmm


----------



## MozartMan1201

How do I sign up to audition the Sennheiser Orpheus at the 2018 SoCal CanJam??


----------



## joe

*Check out the CanJam Singapore impressions as they happen right here*!


----------



## joe

MozartMan1201 said:


> How do I sign up to audition the Sennheiser Orpheus at the 2018 SoCal CanJam??



You need to *go here*, and it looks like Saturday's fully booked. There's still openings for Sunday, though.


----------



## MozartMan1201

joe said:


> You need to *go here*, and it looks like Saturday's fully booked. There's still openings for Sunday, though.



Thanks I'm in!   Wow only 10 minutes per session.  Can you bring your own tracks for the audition?


----------



## wmak79

MozartMan1201 said:


> Thanks I'm in!   Wow only 10 minutes per session.  Can you bring your own tracks for the audition?



No, I believe they'll have a set playlist.


----------



## moedawg140

MozartMan1201 said:


> Thanks I'm in!   Wow only 10 minutes per session.  Can you bring your own tracks for the audition?


As far as I know, no. However, it has been reported that some people have been able to choose their music.


----------



## foshow

Who to ask for a CanJam 2018 badge? was there last Sat and also got my t-shirt too. =)


----------



## ranfan

foshow said:


> Who to ask for a CanJam 2018 badge? was there last Sat and also got my t-shirt too. =)


You can ask @joe.


----------



## Shanling

Canjam Singapore was blast, see you in less than two weeks at Canjam SoCal!!


----------



## moedawg140

Shanling said:


> Canjam Singapore was blast, see you in less than two weeks at Canjam SoCal!!


Woohoo! Looking forward to seeing you, your setup, and listening to your new gear!


----------



## Shanling

moedawg140 said:


> Woohoo! Looking forward to seeing you, your setup, and listening to your new gear!



I really like our set up for shows, just bunch of tiny players, each around 40 grams. Much better than to be Sony representative


----------



## moedawg140

Shanling said:


> I really like our set up for shows, just bunch of tiny players, each around 40 grams. Much better than to be Sony representative


----------



## Cinder

Shanling said:


> I really like our set up for shows, just bunch of tiny players, each around 40 grams. Much better than to be Sony representative



Damn, that's some shade. 

Save a seat for me over at CJ SoCal, I'll be there.


----------



## third_eye

Sonarworks and Ultimate Ears added to CanJam SoCal exhibitor list!


----------



## AxelCloris

CanJam SoCal attendees! Just a quick reminder that there are still a few slots open for both the Smyth Realiser A16 and Sennheiser HE 1 demos. There aren't many left, and they're sure to go quickly. See @third_eye's posts (linked below) for details and links to sign up.

Smyth: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...on-rmaf-shanghai.860196/page-36#post-14102311
Sennheiser: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...on-rmaf-shanghai.860196/page-37#post-14104208


----------



## musicday

Guys go and listen to Smyth Realiser A16 if you haven't already. If you won't be impressed you can stop talking-writing to me.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

I had the A8 and wonder how this fares with the new Audeze Mobius which also has head tracking. Either way, I think this technology is going to rule the Head-fi cinema/gaming world. Hope this gets integrated into Dolby Atmos / DTS:X technologies soon.


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Is anyone road tripping from the PNW? I can pay my way and help with gas. Located in OR. It could be like the movie Harold and Kumar go to white castle, only with more insane hijinks and less detours


----------



## moedawg140

ExpiredLabel said:


> Is anyone road tripping from the PNW? I can pay my way and help with gas. Located in OR. It could be like the movie Harold and Kumar go to white castle, only with more insane hijinks and less detours


What specific area of Oregon are you located? I found flights from PDX to LAX for the lowest price of $226, but you would need to leave during probably less-desirable times of the morning.


----------



## Kristy Song

Thank you Canjam for coming to Singapore, we had a blast ~ All the best for SOCAL!


----------



## ExpiredLabel

moedawg140 said:


> What specific area of Oregon are you located? I found flights from PDX to LAX for the lowest price of $226, but you would need to leave during probably less-desirable times of the morning.




Oh wow really? I looked around myself and found this particular site that "apparently" had all the cheap seat sites to compare from.. Cheapest I saw was 375. I like yours better. Thanks for the find, may I ask for a link? which airline?


----------



## ExpiredLabel

Nvm found. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## moedawg140

ExpiredLabel said:


> Oh wow really? I looked around myself and found this particular site that "apparently" had all the cheap seat sites to compare from.. Cheapest I saw was 375. I like yours better. Thanks for the find, may I ask for a link? which airline?





ExpiredLabel said:


> Nvm found. Thanks for the heads up!



Glad you found them. See you soon!


----------



## third_eye (Apr 2, 2018)

Guys, here is the current list of Show Specials for CanJam SoCal 2018! We'll also be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with the Show Specials listed. 






*CanJam SoCal 2018 Show Specials
64 Audio *10% Show discount on Flagship Universal IEMs (u12t, tia Trio, and Tia Fourte)
10% Show discount on Flagship Custom IEMs (A12t, A18t)
Visit booth to enter Daily Show Giveaway (Day 1 - u12t, Day 2, tia Trio)
*Astell+Kern* AK100 II $350
AK T1p Headphones $600
*Benchmark Media* Visit booth to get 10% off online orders
*Beyerdynamic* Visit booth for a chance to win a pair of DT 240 PRO headphones
*Bluewave* Bluewave Get - Show Special of $100 (regular price $129)
*Campfire Audio* Vega or Andromeda $1000
Cascade $699
Polaris or Lyra II $500
*JH Audio* 15% off IEMs
Free Impressions with any IEM purchase
Free on-site IEM cleaning for JHAudio IEM owners
Visit booth for a chance to win a set of Roxanne Universals
*Meze Audio *20% off for all products purchased on mezeaudio.com, between April 5-10 using promo code CANJAMSOCAL2018
*MrSpeakers *15% off AEON and ETHER headphones 
*PSB* Visit the PSB booth to enter for a chance to win a PSB M4U 8 headphone
Show pricing available, visit the PSB booth for more details
*Shanling* Visit booth to enter prize giveaway
*Simgot *15% off select products
*Smyth Research* 15% discount on Realiser A16 for duration of show
*The Source AV* 10% off select products
20% off Audioquest, Final, and Sennheiser
25% off 1more Quad Driver IEM
40% off Westone in stock
45% off Echobox IEMs in stock, $360 Explorer
*Ultrasone* 10% off all Ultrasone headphones
*VAST *Audio Sign up to get 15% off when VAST 3D audio software is released
*Westone* 25% off all products bought at the show


----------



## MozartMan1201

Is Klipsch going to have a booth at 2018 SoCal?


----------



## beaux

what a bargain! Is there any desktop gear to sell?


----------



## OldRoadToad (Mar 31, 2018)

I may be able to go this year.  I went last year and had some fun.  It all depends upon how i feel.  It is next week end that it begins, correctt? 

Schiit! I can not see well enogh.  Next week end in La, correct?  Damnit! 


ORT


----------



## moedawg140 (Mar 31, 2018)

OldRoadToad said:


> I may be able to go this year.  I went last year and had some fun.  It all depends upon how i feel.  It is next week end that it begins, correctt?
> 
> Schiit! I can not see well enogh.  Next week end in La, correct?  Damnit!
> 
> ...



CanJam SoCal is next week, April 7th and 8th; held at the JW Marriott. See you then!


----------



## OldRoadToad

moedawg140 said:


> UE would probably be doing 3D ear scans at their booth if you purchase a CIEM from them. *I do not work for UE - if I am mistaken, please correct me*
> 
> 
> CanJam SoCal is next week, April 7th and 8th; held at the JW Marriott. See you then!




Thank you! I shall try to be there.

ORT


----------



## moedawg140

OldRoadToad said:


> Thank you! I shall try to be there.
> 
> ORT


Anytime! Shouldn’t be tough to find me. Are you the guy in the avatar? (I’m slightly curious...)


----------



## koven

Is there a confirmed vendor/exhibitor list? I see logos on the website but not sure if it's up to date, for example I thought I read Empire Ears won't be there (?). Also wondering if Chord will be there.


----------



## Mython (Mar 31, 2018)

third_eye said:


> *CanJam SoCal 2018 Show Specials*
> 20% off Audioquest, Final, and *Sennheiser*



Nice discount!



third_eye said:


> Westone 25% off all products bought at the show



If that includes CIEM orders, it sounds like an excellent chance for lucky attendees to get a pair of ES80s. If I had the spare cash and was attending, I could be very tempted!


----------



## OldRoadToad

moedawg140 said:


> Anytime! Shouldn’t be tough to find me. Are you the guy in the avatar? (I’m slightly curious...)



That's a picture of a childhood "hero".  I no longer even come close to looking like that.  Six plus decades will do that to a person, LOL!

ORT


----------



## beaux

Will sony be there? I am very interested in JUSTEAR if there is any discount.


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam SoCal 2018 attendees! *We have a fantastic lineup of Seminars for CanJam SoCal. These are a series of interactive presentations and discussion panels with some of the industry's leading experts in audio technology. The Seminars will be held in the Atrium III room on the Mezzanine Level, right above the Hotel Lobby. There is no need to pre-register but space is limited so plan accordingly. Here is the schedule:


*Saturday, April 7*

*1:00 pm - 2:00 pm: The Preferred Target Response Curve For In-Ear Headphones* A controlled double-blind listening test was conducted where 70 listeners both trained and untrained gave preference ratings for 32 models of In-ear (IE)  headphones. Included in each test was a hidden reference: a headphone equalized to the Harman IE Target Curve. The results of these tests will be discussed as well as a statistical model that accurately predicts the listener headphone preference ratings based on their measured frequency response. Also discussed is the new AKG N5005 IE headphone, which is the first headphone to be designed according to this new target response. Presented by Sean Olive, Acoustic Research Fellow for Harman International.

*ABOUT THE PRESENTER:*
Sean Olive is Acoustic Research Fellow for Harman International, where he has worked since 1993. He directs the Harman X Audio Research team in Northridge  focused on the perception and measurement of sound quality related to loudspeakers, room acoustics, automotive audio, headphones and smart speakers. From 1986-1993, he was a research scientist at the National Research Council of Canada where he worked with Dr. Floyd Toole.

Sean received a Bachelor degree in Music from the University of Toronto, and his Master’s and Ph.D. degrees in Sound Recording from McGill University in Montreal. Dr. Olive has written over 50 research papers on his research for which he was awarded the Audio Engineering Society (AES) Fellowship Award in 1996, and two Publication Awards (1990 and 1995), and best paper award at the recent 144th AES Convention. In 2012, Sean received the Harman Achievement Award, and in 2013 the ALMA Titanium Driver Award for scientific contributions to the loudspeaker and headphone industry. Sean is active in several AES Technical Committees, has co-chaired two AES conferences, and is Past AES President. ​

*2:30 pm - 3:30 pm: Why Recording at Sample Rates Well Above 20 kHz is the ONLY Way to Record Music* High-resolution audio, currently defined as a minimum sampling rate of 96 kHz, is now the rage in the audio industry.  From its inception, the majority of audio manufacturers designed their products with a bandwidth not exceeding 20 kHz.  Electronics, in particular converter-based products, can extend bandwidth to beyond 100 kHz but the vast majority of loudspeakers start rolling off above 20 kHz and many recording microphones barely have a flat response above 15 kHz.  In this talk, Dan Foley from Audio Precision and ALMA International will present the results of a study conducted at the Worcester Polytechnic Institute in Worcester, MA that shows many common acoustic instruments, including voice, do produce ultrasonic energy out to 70 kHz and beyond. How these findings may impact the audio industry will also be discussed in regards to emerging high-resolution audio formats.

*ABOUT THE PRESENTER:*
Dan Foley has been with Audio Precision since the middle of 2011 and associated with Worcester Polytechnic Institute since 2010. Dan is the current president of ALMA International (the international Association of Loudspeaker Manufacturing & Acoustics). He is an experienced technical sales/applications engineer with a background that includes 12 years as a sales engineer and US Manager of the Environmental Noise Group for Brüel & Kjær, six years as VP of Sales at Listen, Inc., and five years at Bose Corp. He is an expert in the field of acoustics and has extensive experience with audio-related standards committees, including those associated with the The Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE), the Audio Engineering Society (AES), and Bluetooth Special Interest Group (SIG) organizations.​

*4pm-5pm: Audio Measurements with Audio Engineers* We sit down with engineers for whom audio measurements represent a part of day-to-day life. With audio enthusiasts increasingly interested in measurements, we will explore with these audio engineers the role of measurements in their work, as well as their feelings and findings about what audio measurements can and can not tell us. This panel includes Sean Olive (Harman International), Dan Foley (Audio Precision and ALMA International), Vince Rey (Bruel & Kjaer) and Paul Barton (PSB). Moderated by Jude Mansilla (Head-Fi.org).

*ABOUT THE PANELISTS:
Vince Rey:* Vince joined Bruel & Kjaer in 2013 and he is responsible for all Telecom and Audio applications on the West Coast and Texas. Based in Santa Cruz, CA he specializes in high-end measurement test systems using the Bruel & Kjaer high frequency Head and Torso simulators (HATS) type 5128 and low cost production test systems for quality control applications. Prior to Bruel & Kjaer, Vince worked in the NVH (Noise Vibration and Harshness) industry in Ann Arbor, MI for 12 years. Vince graduated from the University of Paris in 2006 and has a bachelor of Science in computer information system. He has a deep passion for digital signal processing that relates to “wave-to-midi” and automatic musical transcription of polyphonic instruments. This is his third CanJam in SoCal!​


*Sunday, April 8*

*12:30 pm - 1:30 pm: Parts is Parts - New Materials and Technologies for better sound from Earphones and Headphones* Most mainstream mid-priced headphones and earphones are constructed using HIPS or ABS plastics with PET (Mylar) driver diaphragms and round wire copper voice coils. Yet there are now enhanced materials that are being trialed that will impact the next generation of earphones and headphones. New injection molding materials combining wood particles and polypropylene blends have been developed as superior alternatives to commodity plastics. Advanced audio stretch cables provide mobility and comfort along without body noise (microphonic) pickup. Ergonomic ear cushions will wick moisture and heat from your ear enabling extended listening sessions or just more comfort using active noise canceling on long flights.  Mike Klasco from Menlo Scientific previews these and other new technologies on what we might expect to see on earphones and headphones at future CanJams.

*2:00 pm - 3:00 pm: Behind the Science and Art of Voicing Headphones* Paul Barton, Founder and Chief Designer of PSB Speakers, presents a keynote on how understanding the frequency response of headphones – in relation to how speakers behave in listening rooms – is critical to his industry-leading acoustic research and the development of RoomFeel technology. This session will cover Paul’s in-depth research and findings on target headphone curves and the innovation of RoomFeel technology. compared. Included in this session will be the explanation and results of informal blind listening tests done at the NRC (National Research Council, Canada) with a group of headphone industry centric editors/reviewers.


----------



## moedawg140

OldRoadToad said:


> That's a picture of a childhood "hero".  I no longer even come close to looking like that.  Six plus decades will do that to a person, LOL!
> 
> ORT



For sure, thanks for the response!



beaux said:


> Will sony be there? I am very interested in JUSTEAR if there is any discount.



Sony may be there, but if they exhibit, my thinking is that they will not have the JUSTEAR for demonstration and/or purchase, mainly because it’s pretty much a Japan-only product. If I am mistaken, please correct me.


----------



## Mython

third_eye said:


> *.... *study conducted at the Worcester Polytechnic Institute in Worcester, MA that shows many common acoustic instruments, including voice, do produce ultrasonic energy out to 70 kHz and beyond.



Probably _infinite..._

This is absolutely no surprise to those of us who view the universe as having an underlying basis of an infinitely-recursive fractal nature (and it's one reason I am not surprised at Rob W experiencing surprising subjective improvements arising from theoretically-tiny technical improvements).


----------



## Zyker

What's the average attendance to the SoCal one?  I'm thinking about going and wonder how crazy it gets!


----------



## OldRoadToad

Zyker said:


> What's the average attendance to the SoCal one?  I'm thinking about going and wonder how crazy it gets!



I have only been one time and that being last year.  It was nice.  Not over crowded at all but with plenty in attendance.   Of course parking is $$ but that is to be expected and to be honest, I have no problem with it.  I would sooner go to CanJam than the monstrosity known as Disneyland.  This year as with the previous one, it all depends on if I have to work and work must come first!

The same is true for the Los Angeles Audio Show.  It too is a fun (and gadget!) filled NerdFest™!  I am an AlphaNerd®...

ORT


----------



## Mython (Apr 1, 2018)

OldRoadToad said:


> .... I would sooner go to CanJam than the monstrosity known as Disneyland.



I think *'Ultimate Ears' *should sponsor Disneyland CanJam... don't ask me why


----------



## alishafai

Mython said:


> I think *'Ultimate Ears' *should sponsor Disneyland CanJam... don't ask me why


I thought they already did isn’t the Abyss headphone all about Goofy?


----------



## Zyker

OldRoadToad said:


> I have only been one time and that being last year.  It was nice.  Not over crowded at all but with plenty in attendance.   Of course parking is $$ but that is to be expected and to be honest, I have no problem with it.  I would sooner go to CanJam than the monstrosity known as Disneyland.  This year as with the previous one, it all depends on if I have to work and work must come first!
> 
> The same is true for the Los Angeles Audio Show.  It too is a fun (and gadget!) filled NerdFest™!  I am an AlphaNerd®...
> 
> ORT


Thanks, that's good to know!  My only real convention experience is with the Phoenix ComiCon and last year they had 80,000 people attend that...


----------



## OldRoadToad

Zyker said:


> Thanks, that's good to know!  My only real convention experience is with the Phoenix ComiCon and last year they had 80,000 people attend that...



Then you are no stranger to the "Ways of the Nerd"!     Like the dinosaurs of Jurassic Park, we travel in NerdHerds...At the LA Audio Show I was stuffed into an elevator full of my fellow Nerds.  Kinda like high school except we are no longer Nerdlings... 

ORT


----------



## MozartMan1201

Zyker said:


> What's the average attendance to the SoCal one?  I'm thinking about going and wonder how crazy it gets!



As a Gen-X'er who went last year for the first time, I would say most attendees and reps were millennials with a lot of passion and enthusiasm for head-fi products.  Makes sense because older folks don't wear headphones or carry portable gear as much.  I did not see long lines probably because most people were polite and moved quickly from booth to booth.  There was just so much to see and try!   This year I'm MOST excited to audition the Sennheiser HD1 on 4/8 10:40am!!

Cheap $5 parking at Target garage, a short walk from JW Marriott.


----------



## Elecroestatico

MozartMan1201 said:


> As a Gen-X'er who went last year for the first time, I would say most attendees and reps were millennials with a lot of passion and enthusiasm for head-fi products.  Makes sense because older folks don't wear headphones or carry portable gear as much.  I did not see long lines probably because most people were polite and moved quickly from booth to booth.  There was just so much to see and try!   This year I'm MOST excited to audition the Sennheiser HD1 on 4/8 10:40am!!
> 
> Cheap $5 parking at Target garage, a short walk from JW Marriott.


Also many of the restaurants at L.A. live across the street will get you 2hr free parking


----------



## TSAVAlan

Come by The Source AV booth at CanJam SoCal! 

*The Source AV* 10% off select products
20% off Audioquest, Final, and Sennheiser
25% off 1more Quad Driver IEM
40% off Westone in stock
45% off Echobox IEMs in stock, $360 Explorer​


----------



## boblauer

koven said:


> Is there a confirmed vendor/exhibitor list? I see logos on the website but not sure if it's up to date, for example I thought I read Empire Ears won't be there (?). Also wondering if Chord will be there.


Not sure on Chord but confirmed the Empire Ears gang will be there.


----------



## moedawg140

TSAVAlan said:


> Come by The Source AV booth at CanJam SoCal!
> 
> *The Source AV* 10% off select products
> 20% off Audioquest, Final, and Sennheiser
> ...


Awesome, see you in a few days! (I may be there on Friday as well)


----------



## audiofrk

is abyss going to be at socal canjam?


----------



## moedawg140

audiofrk said:


> is abyss going to be at socal canjam?


I’m not certain that Abyss will be exhibiting, but I’m as certain as can be that there will be Abyss headphones for audition.


----------



## third_eye

*For those attending CanJam SoCal this weekend*, we have CanJam 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.



 




 



To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, color choice, the size you want, and how many of that size you want, and CanJam event you are attending - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-Black-L-3-SoCal
third_eye-White-S-1-SoCal*

We're taking pre-orders for CanJam SoCal only at this time and will update the thread when we start taking preorders for London, RMAF, and Shanghai. Please note that the T-Shirts are US sizing. CanJam 2018 T-Shirt pricing is as follows:

SoCal - $25

All T-Shirt preorders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for CanJam SoCal 2018 T-Shirt preorders is tomorrow, *Wednesday, April 4*. *CanJam SoCal 2018 volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## b0ssMax

hi guys, excited for my first canjam and i just wanted to make sure -- do i need to bring cash or credit cards will be accepted by exhibitors?

thanks.


----------



## joe

mrmax said:


> hi guys, excited for my first canjam and i just wanted to make sure -- do i need to bring cash or credit cards will be accepted by exhibitors?
> 
> thanks.



It all depends on the exhibitor, and what they prefer. While I assume exhibitors who have product to sell at CanJam SoCal would take credit cards, it's a case-by-case basis and up to them.

If you're looking purchase a ticket or t-shirt on-site, it would be cash only. (Entry can be paid via credit card is you go through eventbrite.com for your ticket.)

And the only way to guarantee your size in a t-shirt is to pre-order in this thread!


----------



## Mython

mrmax said:


> hi guys, excited for my first canjam and i just wanted to make sure -- do i need to bring cash or credit cards will be accepted by exhibitors?
> 
> thanks.



Since most exhibitors wil have a company website, perhaps a compromise solution would be to take a smartphone with internet access, so you can pay for a product using your credit card or Paypal, via the website of that vendor, using your smartphone to do it in front of their eyes.

Just a suggestion...


----------



## b0ssMax

thanks Joe.

i already have tickets and I did preorder 2 shirts, and will be making sure i have cash for them.


----------



## b0ssMax

Mython said:


> Since most exhibitors wil have a company website, perhaps a compromise solution would be to take a smartphone with internet access, so you can pay for a product using your credit card or Paypal, via the website of that vendor, using your smartphone to do it in front of their eyes.
> 
> Just a suggestion...



yep, will keep that in mind. i'm thinking of limiting my cash so i don't overspend too. but in those just in case something catches my eye... lol.


----------



## MozartMan1201

Is the Sennheiser HD-1 for sale at the show?  I wonder if they take cash...


----------



## moedawg140

MozartMan1201 said:


> Is the Sennheiser HD-1 for sale at the show?  I wonder if they take cash...


I would be surprised if they (@Sennheiser ) didn’t take cash. Hopefully the purchase would include shipping as well!


----------



## boblauer

MozartMan1201 said:


> Is the Sennheiser HD-1 for sale at the show?  I wonder if they take cash...


I'll but it for you, just send the funds to my Nigerian prince account and wait for their arrival.


----------



## moedawg140

boblauer said:


> I'll but it for you, just send the funds to my Nigerian prince account and wait for their arrival.


Do you mean to say “buy” instead of “but”?


----------



## Mython

moedawg140 said:


> Do you mean to say “buy” instead of “but”?



You'll have to transfer funds to the Nigerian account, first, to find out.


----------



## moedawg140 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mython said:


> You'll have to transfer funds to the Nigerian account, first, to find out.


.


----------



## boblauer

moedawg140 said:


> Do you mean to say “buy” instead of “but”?


Yes walking, typing and talking to someone at the same time results in epic fail


----------



## moedawg140

boblauer said:


> Yes walking, typing and talking to someone at the same time results in epic fail


No worries.


----------



## boblauer

Mython said:


> You'll have to transfer funds to the Nigerian account, first, to find out.


Not true I always accept questions for free, it's the answers that cost. Learned that lesson many years ago in dealing wit the likes of MSoft, Oracle and Cisco on a daily basis.


----------



## joe

Are you guys talking HD-1 or HE-1? I think some confusion happened....


----------



## moedawg140

joe said:


> Are you guys talking HD-1 or HE-1? I think some confusion happened....


I believe we were talking about the HE-1, the Orpheus successor and/or Orpheus II.


----------



## boblauer

1 





joe said:


> Are you guys talking HD-1 or HE-1? I think some confusion happened....


Original post said HD-1 he was joking but meant HE-1 as HD-1 are $100 and HE-1 well is a price only a Nigerian prince could afford!


----------



## joe

LOL... Maybe I'm the one confused then, as I could see someone wanting to buy an HD-1 at the show!

Either way, I'll see you all there!


----------



## boblauer

joe said:


> LOL... Maybe I'm the one confused then, as I could see someone wanting to buy an HD-1 at the show!
> 
> Either way, I'll see you all there!


Nah we just ran with the joke, no worries and yes see you there on Saturday.


----------



## moedawg140

boblauer said:


> Nah we just ran with the joke, no worries and yes see you there on Saturday.


It would be cool if you could actually purchase The HE-1 with cash-on-hand. We shall see!


----------



## joe

Make it rain!

(Side note: It looks like rain on Saturday.)


----------



## moedawg140

joe said:


> Make it rain!
> 
> (Side note: It looks like rain on Saturday.)


----------



## boblauer

moedawg140 said:


> It would be cool if you could actually purchase The HE-1 with cash-on-hand. We shall see!


It would be cool if I had that much cash period. Rain could make for a fun commute from south oc.


----------



## moedawg140

boblauer said:


> It would be cool if I had that much cash period. Rain could make for a fun commute from south oc.


I feel ya. See you soon!


----------



## MozartMan1201

My bad. It's HE-1 and I need to launder 50k cash.


----------



## Cinder

boblauer said:


> It would be cool if I had that much cash period. Rain could make for a fun commute from south oc.



Hopefully no rain, I'm taking the train from the IE to LA!

And on an unrelated note, you guys can find me there on Sunday wearing a white Resonance Reviews T-Shirt. I'll have some pretty slick 10 and 11-driver engineering samples from an upcoming brand, and I'd love to let ya'll take a listen!


----------



## boblauer

Cinder said:


> Hopefully no rain, I'm taking the train from the IE to LA!
> 
> And on an unrelated note, you guys can find me there on Sunday wearing a white Resonance Reviews T-Shirt. I'll have some pretty slick 10 and 11-driver engineering samples from an upcoming brand, and I'd love to let ya'll take a listen!


I ma take the train as well, depends on weather. Used to ride it daily from Irvine to Burbank for work.


----------



## kdphan

I wish there was a train from SF to LA

Driving from SF saturday AM to get there in time.


----------



## Cinder

boblauer said:


> I ma take the train as well, depends on weather. Used to ride it daily from Irvine to Burbank for work.



Irvine's my home town, the train station is a 10 minute bike ride from my house.


----------



## boblauer

Cinder said:


> Irvine's my home town, the train station is a 10 minute bike ride from my house.


Nice I live in RSM. Irvine station is closest to home. I just gotta figure out from Union station to LA Live, assuming red line, if I use the train.


----------



## csglinux

Cinder said:


> And on an unrelated note, you guys can find me there on Sunday wearing a white Resonance Reviews T-Shirt. I'll have some pretty slick 10 and 11-driver engineering samples from an upcoming brand, and I'd love to let ya'll take a listen!


Would love to have a listen! Please feel free to pm me when you're there and I'll track you down


----------



## moedawg140

kdphan said:


> I wish there was a train from SF to LA
> 
> Driving from SF saturday AM to get there in time.



There’s a train from SF to LA, but it will take quite a while to get there. You may experience better/faster time flying if you don’t want to drive. Maybe carpool will work out better for you. See you soon!



boblauer said:


> Nice I live in RSM. Irvine station is closest to home. I just gotta figure out from Union station to LA Live, assuming red line, if I use the train.



Rancho Santa Margarita’s legit. I’ve got family that lives in nearby Coto De Caza. Many ties to areas around Orange County as well (heck, my daughter spends some time in OC Cypress at the in-law’s). Once you arrive at Union Station, you can simply request an Über from Union Station to LA Live/JW Marriott, without having to pay for parking!


----------



## kdphan

moedawg140 said:


> There’s a train from SF to LA, but it will take quite a while to get there. You may experience better/faster time flying if you don’t want to drive. Maybe carpool will work out better for you. See you soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Rancho Santa Margarita’s legit. I’ve got family that lives in nearby Coto De Caza. Many ties to areas around Orange County as well (heck, my daughter spends some time in OC Cypress at the in-law’s). Once you arrive at Union Station, you can simply request an Über from Union Station to LA Live/JW Marriott, without having to pay for parking!


I was already planning a trip to LA with wife and son anyway.

They'll hang out during the day at the RC lounge.


----------



## moedawg140

kdphan said:


> I was already planning a trip to LA with wife and son anyway.
> 
> They'll hang out during the day at the RC lounge.


Awesome, sounds amazing!

See you soon!


----------



## boblauer

[QUOTE="moedawg140, post: 14149113, member: 399714"
Rancho Santa Margarita’s legit. I’ve got family that lives in nearby Coto De Caza. Many ties to areas around Orange County as well (heck, my daughter spends some time in OC Cypress at the in-law’s). Once you arrive at Union Station, you can simply request an Über from Union Station to LA Live/JW Marriott, without having to pay for parking! [/QUOTE]
Great idea makes it easy. I live in Dove Canyon next to Coto, nice area Coto de Caza.


----------



## moedawg140 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice! See you soon! (Edit - that was odd... - had to delete so I could not show the quotes)


----------



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

New products from FiiO, Campfire Audio, Audeze, Brainwavz, Audio-Technica, Benchmark, Shanling, AAW, Ultrasone, and more, at CanJam SoCal 2018.

Plus, seminars with Sean Olive (Harman International), Dan Foley (Audio Precision), and Paul Barton (PSB). There's also a discussion panel with Sean, Dan, Paul, and Vince Rey (Bruel & Kjaer).

CanJam Socal 2018 takes place April 7th and 8th, 2018, at the JW Marriott Los Angeles L.A. Live


_CanJam Socal 2018 Previews & Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Campfire Comet in-ear for $199 looks interesting. 

will pass on all Hifiman products sadly their quality control reputation just doesn't suit me.

and I do indeed have the Audeze Mobius preorder for $249 coming in June.  nothing else interests me too much, all hail! Audeze!  sigh I wish I had got the Audeze lcd-2 classic when it was on that temporary intro sale of $599, no way im paying $799 for it. dangit!


----------



## Whitigir

I definitely agree the 9bt is the first ever as an acceptable high quality wireless headphones.


----------



## RobinTim

Audeze LCD-4z! Any more infos available?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

So, the new LCD-4Z is priced like the MX4?


----------



## Neccros

Is parking at the JW Marriot still $16/day like last year???


----------



## third_eye

Neccros said:


> Is parking at the JW Marriot still $16/day like last year???



Yes, same as last year. Day Parking (Valet) is $16 until 6pm, $20 until Midnight, and $49 for overnight parking.


----------



## Trager

Does anyone know where I might acquire a suitcase full of money to bring to this event?


----------



## Nautrachkfriend

Trager said:


> Does anyone know where I might acquire a suitcase full of money to bring to this event?


I'd like to ask the same thing... Those LCD-4Z's are looking mighty fine.


----------



## rantng (Apr 4, 2018)

Trager said:


> Does anyone know where I might acquire a suitcase full of money to bring to this event?



Around the corner. Ask for Dr. Nick. No matter kind of deal he offers you just remember you need 1 kidney.


----------



## boblauer

rantng said:


> Around the corner. Ask for Dr. Nick. No matter kind of deal he offers you just remember you need 1 kidney.


And only half a liver. The scars will heal.


----------



## MozartMan1201

Trager said:


> Does anyone know where I might acquire a suitcase full of money to bring to this event?



Ask Walter White.


----------



## wasupdog

what is the LCD-4z?  I can't watch the video at work.  i can post at work though lol.


----------



## TSAVAlan

The CanJam video went a bit fast but here is a list of brands we are bringing! Also a few new guys joining us!


----------



## moedawg140

TSAVAlan said:


> The CanJam video went a bit fast but here is a list of brands we are bringing! Also a few new guys joining us!


Killing the game! See you soon my friend!


----------



## jude

wasupdog said:


> what is the LCD-4z?  I can't watch the video at work.  i can post at work though lol.



Can't watch _Head-Fi TV _from work? Time to update your résumé. 

The Audeze LCD-4Z is a low-impedance version of the Audeze LCD-4. Most important to me is that it's available in a magnesium chassis version, which makes it substantially lighter than the normal Audeze LCD-4. The LCD-4 is incredible sounding, but I can't wear it for long, as it's just too heavy for me. I can wear LCD-4Z in magnesium for hours.

The funny thing is that I can wear the Audeze LCD-X for extended periods. The LCD-X weighs 630 grams. The LCD-XC I can't wear for very long, though. The LCD-XC weighs 680 grams. So somewhere between 630 grams and 680 grams is the straw that breaks the camel's back -- or at least the straw that strains my pencil-neck. The LCD-4Z is no lightweight, but I do believe it's lighter than the LCD-X. Again, I can wear it for as long as I want without issue.



TSAVAlan said:


> The CanJam video went a bit fast...


You couldn't read that?


----------



## RobinTim

jude said:


> Can't watch _Head-Fi TV _from work? Time to update your résumé.
> 
> The Audeze LCD-4Z is a low-impedance version of the Audeze LCD-4. Most important to me is that it's available in a magnesium chassis version, which makes it substantially lighter than the normal Audeze LCD-4. The LCD-4 is incredible sounding, but I can't wear it for long, as it's just too heavy for me. I can wear LCD-4Z in magnesium for hours.
> 
> ...



Any idea about the price point and if it is tuned exactly like the LCD4? The LCD-X was not for me despite the fact that it shared the 4.


----------



## Watagump

Just a heads up for people attending Saturday, might want to bring an umbrella.


----------



## Deftone

Is there a thread for the Meze Rai Penta?


----------



## bosiemoncrieff

jude said:


> Can't watch _Head-Fi TV _from work? Time to update your résumé.
> 
> The Audeze LCD-4Z is a low-impedance version of the Audeze LCD-4. Most important to me is that it's available in a magnesium chassis version, which makes it substantially lighter than the normal Audeze LCD-4. The LCD-4 is incredible sounding, but I can't wear it for long, as it's just too heavy for me. I can wear LCD-4Z in magnesium for hours.
> 
> ...



Can you speak to any respects, if any, in which the LCD-4z is sonically inferior to the 4? From the outside, the 2c is an admission that the price of the 2 is no longer competitive, and the 4z seems to imply the same about the 4, but allow the company to save face and not discount the flagship. (My own preference would be to take Jason's advice and to know when to kill your babies.)


----------



## AlwaysForward

Mmm that LCD-4z tho. If it’s cheaper than the wood version, maybe just maybe I’ll buy a flagship. I love my Audeze stuff.


----------



## MezeTeam

Deftone said:


> Is there a thread for the Meze Rai Penta?



Here's the thread, mate: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rai...m-with-penta-hybrid-driver-technology.875236/


----------



## ngd3

Anybody going this weekend with the Hiby R6?


----------



## makethemusic

Don't forget to check out the new Echobox Audio Bluetooth earphone! The Ti-22BT is the world's first and only titanium Bluetooth earphone, and will be available for demo all show at our booth ♥️

You can also sign up for the pre-launch list here: 

https://echoboxaudio.com/pages/Ti-22BT

See you all this weekend!


----------



## moedawg140

makethemusic said:


> Don't forget to check out the new Echobox Audio Bluetooth earphone! The Ti-22BT is the world's first and only titanium Bluetooth earphone, and will be available for demo all show at our booth ♥️
> 
> You can also sign up for the pre-launch list here:
> 
> ...


Really excited to listen to your new Bluetooth earphone!

See you soon!


----------



## FLguy (Apr 5, 2018)

jude said:


> Re: CanJam Socal 2018 Previews & Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV ...


Thanks Jude & team - these Previews are interesting and helpful. Fyi for the future, I have found the list of products discussed and the time offsets into the video for each product which have been posted for some CanJam Preview videos very helpful to find (or revisit) a bit of info about a specific product. I hope that you'll consider making that a consistent practice.

Cheers


----------



## pfurey89

Does anyone know if 64 Audio does an in person show discount for A series IEMs?


----------



## warrenpchi

moedawg140 said:


> Killing the game! See you soon my friend!



It’s going to be GREAT to see you again bro!


----------



## moedawg140

warrenpchi said:


> It’s going to be GREAT to see you again bro!


For sure, bro! An oldie, but goodie:


----------



## Zachik

FLguy said:


> Thanks Jude & team - these Previews are interesting and helpful. Fyi for the future, I have found the list of products discussed and the time offsets into the video for each product which have been posted for some CanJam Preview videos very helpful to find (or revisit) a bit of info about a specific product. *I hope that you'll consider making that a consistent practice.*
> 
> Cheers


Actually, Jude never posted those index lists for the preview video. I do not remember which member used to do it, but it was someone who just took the initiative!


----------



## danieldpagan

I am so confused. isnt the mx4 already a low impedance LCD 4? What is the difference between the MX4 and 4z?


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Actually, Jude never posted those index lists for the preview video. I do not remember which member used to do it, but it was someone who just took the initiative!


It’s usually @miceblue who posts the index lists after each preview video.


----------



## Alcophone

danieldpagan said:


> I am so confused. isnt the mx4 already a low impedance LCD 4? What is the difference between the MX4 and 4z?


The MX4 also has a thicker diaphragm, the 4Z hopefully not.


----------



## Hifiearspeakers

danieldpagan said:


> I am so confused. isnt the mx4 already a low impedance LCD 4? What is the difference between the MX4 and 4z?



No. The MX4 is a hybrid of the LCDX and LCD4. The LCDZ is supposed to sound just like the LCD4 but be much easier to drive.


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> It’s usually @miceblue who posts the index lists after each preview video.


Right! He's the guy.


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Right! He's the guy.


Yup, and you’re right when you said he took the initiative (usually, at least).


----------



## miceblue

I've been super busy orz. I have some time tomight though!


----------



## moedawg140

miceblue said:


> I've been super busy orz. I have some time tomight though!


I feel ya. Looking forward to seeing you soon (possibly tomorrow if we both go to the JW Marriott).


----------



## csglinux

miceblue said:


> I've been super busy orz. I have some time tomight though!


You do a great job of indexing those videos @miceblue  It is very useful!


----------



## moedawg140

csglinux said:


> You do a great job of indexing those videos @miceblue  It is very useful!


I agree. @miceblue ’s the man!


----------



## miceblue

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> New products from FiiO, Campfire Audio, Audeze, Brainwavz, Audio-Technica, Benchmark, Shanling, AAW, Ultrasone, and more, at CanJam SoCal 2018.
> 
> ...



Video Table of Contents: 
0:47 - FiiO
3:17 - Campfire Audio
5:52 - Audeze
8:52 - Ultrasone
10:06 - HIFIMAN
11:42 - Sonarworks
12:57 - Seminar panels
16:16 - Dekoni Audio
17:01 - Ultimate Ears
17:51 - Schiit Audio
20:00 - 64 Audio
20:55 - Private room demos
21:14 - Sennheiser
23:01 - Woo Audio/STAX/Kimber Kable
24:20 - MrSpeakers
25:23 - Benchmark Media
27:48 - Shanling
29:24 - Shure
30:48 - JH Audio
31:26 - Meze
32:40 - Empire Ears
33:06 - NAD Electronics/PSB
34:50 - The Source AV
35:18 - AAW x Shozy Pola
35:57 - Chord
36:16 - MOON by Simaudio
36:43 - Moon Audio
36:53 - Ultrasone
37:30 - Moon Audio cables
38:46 - Brainwavz
39:17 - Audio Technica
41:29 - Other companies exhibiting


----------



## FLguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Zachik said:


> Actually, Jude never posted those index lists for the preview video. I do not remember which member used to do it, but it was someone who just took the initiative!


My bad - thanks much @miceblue - nice work  and much appreciated!


----------



## kp297

What’s the deal with bringing small sandwiches and snacks into the exhibit? I don’t imagine attendees will have time for a sit down lunch if they want to listen to all the seminars and visit the booths.


----------



## Neccros

I dont think its a big deal, I usually bring a decent size bottle of water and a handful of Clif Bars to hold me over. As long as your not bringing in an ice chest, Im sure a small lunch bag or food in a backpack is fine. Just make sure you throw your trash away!


----------



## kp297 (Apr 6, 2018)

Neccros said:


> I dont think its a big deal, I usually bring a decent size bottle of water and a handful of Clif Bars to hold me over. As long as your not bringing in an ice chest, Im sure a small lunch bag or food in a backpack is fine. Just make sure you throw your trash away!


Ah great, thanks! I’m looking forward to tommorrow. Will be auditioning the HE1 for the first time tommorrow. I fear for my Tesla Model 3 pre order.


----------



## kdphan

So excited for tomorrow
my first canjam!


----------



## Neccros

A couple of elements I miss from the Socal Head-Fi meet/CanJam is having some of the users with their own tables to show off their gear collection for us to try. 

Also I miss the scavenger hunt!!  

Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## alishafai

One thing that I would love to see at a CanJam event is the ability for attendees to sell gear to one another. I think it would also be good for Head-FI and Exhibitor's alike, because as you unload some of your gear, you are ready to buy more!


----------



## Neccros

alishafai said:


> One thing that I would love to see at a CanJam event is the ability for attendees to sell gear to one another. I think it would also be good for Head-FI and Exhibitor's alike, because as you unload some of your gear, you are ready to buy more!



They had that at the Head-fi meet before it became CanJam... I scored one of the best deals starting out in this hobby as a result!!


----------



## makethemusic

See you all soon! ♥️

-Echobox Team


----------



## makethemusic




----------



## Cinder

I'm very excited to see you all soon!

In the two years since I've started reviewing I feel like y'all are family, and it'll be great to meet the faces behind the avatars I've seen so often.


----------



## boblauer

Cinder said:


> I'm very excited to see you all soon!
> 
> In the two years since I've started reviewing I feel like y'all are family, and it'll be great to meet the faces behind the avatars I've seen so often.


Only there Sunday, I'll only be there Saturday, could only get a 1 day hall pass.


----------



## boblauer

alishafai said:


> One thing that I would love to see at a CanJam event is the ability for attendees to sell gear to one another. I think it would also be good for Head-FI and Exhibitor's alike, because as you unload some of your gear, you are ready to buy more!


In the past they had a board at the registration table where you could list things, not sure if still doing this.


----------



## Neccros

boblauer said:


> In the past they had a board at the registration table where you could list things, not sure if still doing this.



Yeah that was in '14 or '15 at the pre-CanJam socal meet


----------



## boblauer

Nope 2016 Can Jam in Costa Mesa, bought an amp off the list.


----------



## Neccros

Ahhh missed it by a year.... But yeah I bought a DAC/Amp that year as well


----------



## alishafai

I didn't know that. I will ask if there is such a thing anymore.


----------



## Cinder

boblauer said:


> Only there Sunday, I'll only be there Saturday, could only get a 1 day hall pass.



Aw, well I share your woes. I'm there Sunday only.


----------



## alishafai

Cinder said:


> Aw, well I share your woes. I'm there Sunday only.


I'll be there Saturday only. I think most of us have the same set of chains!


----------



## VI001101106

First-timer attending Sunday. Can't wait!


----------



## vigotone

I too am a first-timer, attending Saturday. I'll be auditioning a Chord Hugo2, checking out the Sennheiser 820, and picking up a pair of UE 18+ Pro's for an INSANE discount!!! Looking forward to saying hi to everyone in person.


----------



## Neccros

Is any headphone sellers going to have stock at the show for purchase? or will it all be via codes and websites?


----------



## kdphan

vigotone said:


> I too am a first-timer, attending Saturday. I'll be auditioning a Chord Hugo2, checking out the Sennheiser 820, and picking up a pair of UE 18+ Pro's for an INSANE discount!!! Looking forward to saying hi to everyone in person.


it's the UE18+ custom though right? at 30% off?


----------



## vigotone

40%!!! DEAL OF THE CENTURY!!!


----------



## kdphan

vigotone said:


> 40%!!! DEAL OF THE CENTURY!!!


Thanks. 40% is outrageous.


----------



## alishafai

The deal sounds awesome! But, do give the JHA's Lola's a try before you pull the trigger. They are pretty incredible!


----------



## vigotone

alishafai said:


> The deal sounds awesome! But, do give the JHA's Lola's a try before you pull the trigger. They are pretty incredible!



I will! I’ve absolutely loved the UERM’s I’ve had for the past five years, but I’m ready to move from something neutral to something with a more bass-heavy signature. I wonder how the 18+ compares to the Lola...?


----------



## alishafai

vigotone said:


> I will! I’ve absolutely loved the UERM’s I’ve had for the past five years, but I’m ready to move from something neutral to something with a more bass-heavy signature. I wonder how the 18+ compares to the Lola...?





vigotone said:


> I will! I’ve absolutely loved the UERM’s I’ve had for the past five years, but I’m ready to move from something neutral to something with a more bass-heavy signature. I wonder how the 18+ compares to the Lola...?


So, the deal wih the Lola's is that you can dial in the bass to what you like and the track demands. They have bass adjustment built into the cable. The downside to most of JHA's high end range is their 4-pin connector, so if you are looking for aftermarket upgrade cables, like I will be tomorrow, the choices are limited.


----------



## K1030

For the first timers be sure to check out the SoCal preview on Head Fi's YouTube channel and make a playlist of songs you know like the back of your hand if you have a DAP. Plugging my X5 into every amp I could find was the best. Next year I'll remember to bring my 3.5mm to coax to try the DACs with my tracks but do not be a booth squatter. Don't.


----------



## Neccros

If possible I would like to bring a USB drive with music and a portable copy of Foobar with my EQ settings (YES, I use EQ)  So I can hear headphones from the source I have at home.

I know some will be running Mac's


----------



## csglinux

vigotone said:


> I will! I’ve absolutely loved the UERM’s I’ve had for the past five years, but I’m ready to move from something neutral to something with a more bass-heavy signature. I wonder how the 18+ compares to the Lola...?


The Lola's are very, very good. As are the Xelentos. Try to demo both against the UE18+ before pulling the trigger...


----------



## squee116

Regarding CanJam, is it okay to bring your own headphones to test the amps and hardware out?


----------



## third_eye

squee116 said:


> Regarding CanJam, is it okay to bring your own headphones to test the amps and hardware out?



It sure is. See you soon!


----------



## boblauer

Neccros said:


> If possible I would like to bring a USB drive with music and a portable copy of Foobar with my EQ settings (YES, I use EQ)  So I can hear headphones from the source I have at home.
> 
> I know some will be running Mac's


Most providing a source don't allow you to mess with it, their tunes only.


----------



## boblauer

squee116 said:


> Regarding CanJam, is it okay to bring your own headphones to test the amps and hardware out?


Yep I bring ones I know well even for HP to HP compares.


----------



## squee116

I'll bring my Aune M1s for efficient stuff... maybe they'll let me run it line out into an amp?


----------



## kdphan

I'm bringing my dx200 with amp3 to audition the Vega, Andromeda, UE18+ and a few others. Gonna do side by side with my IEM.


----------



## Kamakahah

Looking forward to this year after having to skip last year's show. I can only imagine how much it's grown.


----------



## Deftone

squee116 said:


> Regarding CanJam, is it okay to bring your own headphones to test the amps and hardware out?



Yes it is, that’s like asking if it’s ok to bring your ears.


----------



## Cinder

Here's my list of IEMs that I'm bringing:

DUNU Falcon C
Lark Studios Prototype LSX 11BA
Lark Studios Prototype LSX 10BA
Accutone Studio S1
Heir Audio 4S
Audio Genetic AG2
(The fabled) Rose Cappuccino Mk. II

If you guys want me to bring something else I have, let me know! I want to demo to as many fellow Head-Fi'ers as I can!


----------



## Elecroestatico

If you are attending California canjam I think the best place and closest to the event to grab a decent bite for not too expensive is fernando's taco inn, I recommend the carnitas plate if you like pork.  And right across the street there is fine dinning rosa mexicano restaurant that is also great value if you have more money to spend. (many LA live restaurants will validate 2 or 3 hrs of parking)

Now if you want to recreate yourself with the sweet gifts of California, within walking distance  look for the highway bridge, prepare your id and cash and by the taxis ask for the phantom store!  

happy listening!  see you there guys!


----------



## RonyPony

Will Sennheiser be bringing the Orpheus to the London show?


----------



## joe

*Follow the official CanJam SoCal 2018 Impressions thread by clicking here*!


----------



## makethemusic

Hey everyone, we are live with Massdrop for our first ever discount on the Explorer! Check it out: 

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/echobox-explorer-digital-audio-player


----------



## OldRoadToad

icant go so every one have fun !

ORT


----------



## moedawg140

I’ll post this in the CanJam SoCal impressions thread as well:

Tonight (4-7-18) at 8pm, will be the Ping Pong Showdown at Paddle Room (formerly named SPiN) Los Angeles! The venue is a short walk from JW Marriott, or a short Uber ride if you don’t want to walk. 


  

Here’s more info:

550 S Flower St, Los Angeles, CA 90017 (in The Standard Hotel, 2nd Floor)

(213) 892-8080

Looking forward to seeing those who can make it!


----------



## olddude

Well, I enjoyed myself.  Tried out some stuff, talked to some people I've done business with, bought something expensive, what could be better?


----------



## squee116

Elecroestatico said:


> If you are attending California canjam I think the best place and closest to the event to grab a decent bite for not too expensive is fernando's taco inn, I recommend the carnitas plate if you like pork.  And right across the street there is fine dinning rosa mexicano restaurant that is also great value if you have more money to spend. (many LA live restaurants will validate 2 or 3 hrs of parking)
> 
> Now if you want to recreate yourself with the sweet gifts of California, within walking distance  look for the highway bridge, prepare your id and cash and by the taxis ask for the phantom store!
> 
> happy listening!  see you there guys!


I was slightly disappointed in the hi end rooms.  Sr009 headphones only paired with Woo amp? It was heavily distorting. Would have hoped to have a control to compare against. Same with the VOCE, only paired with blue hawaii, a combo I wasn't impressed, and I suspect it was the amp.


----------



## bowei006 (Apr 7, 2018)

squee116 said:


> I was slightly disappointed in the hi end rooms.  Sr009 headphones *only paired *with Woo amp? It was heavily distorting. Would have hoped to have a control to compare against. Same with the VOCE, *only paired* with blue hawaii, a combo I wasn't impressed, and I suspect it was the amp.


----------



## kdphan

Tried on a bunch of IEM.

Realized the u12t wasn't much of an upgrade from my U10. 

Was planning to get the UE18 pro+ for $900 but I preferred the Andromeda more so ended up taking it back to my hotel room.

Also tried the Empire Ears Phantom and liked it a lot.  But not for almost 2x the price of the Andromeda.

I'm very impressed with this event and how well put together it was. I will definitely go ahead next year.


----------



## T Bone

The Blue Hawaii SR009 combo is one of my favorites.

I also had a chance to listen to the Susvara - very impressive!


----------



## olddude

kdphan said:


> Tried on a bunch of IEM.
> 
> Realized the u12t wasn't much of an upgrade from my U10.
> 
> ...


I took a listen to the UE 18 Pro+.  I liked it quite a bit (I'm a big fan of UE).  It's nice to go to a show and bring a toy back, isn't it?  Besides I bought the only Phantom he had so it would have been deferred pleasure for you if you bought one.  

Oh, UE told me to check its website Weds.  With a big smile.  If any of you like UE, it might be worth your while.


----------



## Shecky504

olddude said:


> I took a listen to the UE 18 Pro+.  I liked it quite a bit (I'm a big fan of UE).  It's nice to go to a show and bring a toy back, isn't it?  Besides I bought the only Phantom he had so it would have been deferred pleasure for you if you bought one.
> 
> Oh, UE told me to check its website Weds.  With a big smile.  If any of you like UE, it might be worth your while.


Do they have the Legend-X for sale? I’m headed down there tomorrow...


----------



## squee116

bowei006 said:


>


I found the bass lacking.  Some tracks, which I knew to have deep bass, did not translate well.  I don't know if it was the headphone or the amp, but I'm inclined to give Mr. Speakers the benefit of the doubt, as I have an Ether, and with proper amping, can dig down to the bass.


----------



## olddude (Apr 7, 2018)

Jack had one of each IEM when the doors opened at 10am.  I wouldn't count on it, but he's reading this thread and perhaps he'll weigh in.

Edit- pardon, this is the CanJam thread, I  haven't seen him on here.


----------



## joseph69

squee116 said:


> Same with the VOCE, only paired with blue hawaii, a combo I wasn't impressed, and I suspect it was the amp.





squee116 said:


> I have an Ether, and with proper amping, can dig down to the bass.


You suspect the BHSE is at fault? Sorry to break the news to you, but the BHSE is definitely a proper amp. To each his own, but this is most ridiculous and contrary to what I've been reading from. many others impressions about the VOCE/BHSE combo. Why is the amp suspect? Because you planners "with proper amping dig down to the bass"? SMH


----------



## Shecky504

olddude said:


> Jack had one of each IEM when the doors opened at 10am.  I wouldn't count on it, but he's reading this thread and perhaps he'll weigh in.
> 
> Edit- pardon, this is the CanJam thread, I  haven't seen him on here.


Did you try any of the 64 Audio IEMs? Curious about the Trios.


----------



## squee116

joseph69 said:


> You suspect the BHSE is at fault? Sorry to break the news to you, but the BHSE is definitely a proper amp. To each his own, but this is most ridiculous and contrary to what I've been reading from. many others impressions about the VOCE/BHSE combo. Why is the amp suspect? Because you planners "with proper amping dig down to the bass"? SMH


Because I've heard the sr009 is comparable to the VOCE, with the VOCE being more neutral, but the details were lacking, the mids and treble lacked energy and the bass was anemic.  I would suspect the performance of an electrostat to surpass a planar by sheer laws of physics, all other things being equal.
The SR009 from a Stax amp seemed more dynamic, and a what-should-be-inferior Ether (non-flow) open, being powered by a MAC 1900 seemed more impressive.
I felt similarly (unimpressed) about the SR009 and the Woo pairing.  Even funnier, there was obvious distortion in the SR009 and Woo at slightly elevated volume, which is also supposed to be top-shelf amp.  I really think Stax would have been better off displaying the SR009 with the Stax srm-007, if at least to do a side-by-side comparison with the Woo and prove my hearing memory wrong.  The VOCE only had the BH too.  I think it was a poor choice to only provide one amp to display these high end electrostats.  

If you like to let other people listen to a headphone/amp combination and decide how it sounds for you, that is definitely a valid and efficient choice.  I'd rather listen to the pairings myself, even if it requires more work.  I don't see why reputation, price, and other peoples' opinions should be accurate measures of what I find to be pleasurable listening.


----------



## joseph69

squee116 said:


> I don't see why reputation, price, and other peoples' opinions should be accurate measures of what I find to be pleasurable listening.


This is why I said to each his own, you're entitled to your opinion and I respect it.


----------



## moedawg140 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry guys, Ping Pong will be cancelled because there is a private event tonight, and the available ping pong table is only for hotel guests. Next year hopefully!

Currently some of us are at nearby The Dolly Llama - feel free to come on over if you’d like! Info here:

611 S Spring St
Los Angeles CA 90014
United States


----------



## Sil3nce

moedawg140 said:


> Sorry guys, Ping Pong will be cancelled because there is a private event tonight, and the available ping pong table is only for hotel guests. Next year hopefully!
> 
> Currently some of us are at nearby The Dolly Llama - feel free to come on over if you’d like! Info here:
> 
> ...



Phew. I was bummed I couldn't make it out tonight.
Luckily I didn't miss anything 

Next time I'll claim the championship from you!


----------



## T Bone

joseph69 said:


> You suspect the BHSE is at fault? Sorry to break the news to you, but the BHSE is definitely a proper amp. To each his own, but this is most ridiculous and contrary to what I've been reading from. many others impressions about the VOCE/BHSE combo.


I've had a chance to spend time listening to the Blue Hawaii paired with both the VOCE and the Stax SR009 on two different occasions..  The VOCE sounds great!  My personal preference is still for the SR009.



squee116 said:


> Same with the VOCE, only paired with blue hawaii, a combo I wasn't impressed, and I suspect it was the amp.


Sorry @squee116, but it wasn't the amp you didn't like.  .....it's the VOCE.  

BTW - An SR-009 was available to listen with the Blue Hawaii, but a little later in the day.  Side by side - I prefer the SR-009
The Blue Hawaii is an amazing amp, period.


----------



## boblauer

Well had a great time, got to visit with @moedawg140, glad to see you keeping on sir; the team at Empire Ears always a treat @Jack Vang; @Dellwolf was a pleasure meeting you, congrats on school you will do fine in life. @Shanling, Franke thanks so much for all the info and time spent with the M0 fantastic device for us concerned with ultimate portability and finally and I apologize for not noting your name but the gentlemen at the Chord display who graciously gave me a micro usb charging cable as mine grew legs at work on Friday that was very nice of you and much appreciated. 

On the gear I tried, my intent was to only look at 4 things to curb my spending. I had a budget, stayed within it and broke out  in cold sweats trying to buy more in the end prevailed. I listened to the entire Empire Ears hybrid line, I own a CEIM Spartan and was looking for a complementary piece and settled on Bravado. Ticked all the boxes but was very impressed how each step up the line brought more clarity and resolution but stayed true to the house sound of that line. I've been sold on their sound and implementation since 2016 and honestly nicest folks you could ever deal with. The Legend is a beast so nice but I had that damn budget.  

M0 posted my impressions in the dedicated thread and IEM Lounge thread, for those of us wanting portability this is the one and the price performance is out of the world.

Hugo2, OMG after listening to this the resolution is off the charts, I heard notes and nuances in songs I know really really well that I had not noticed and it's small. The filter's employed were subtle changes in signature mainly affecting the higher end spectrum, so simple just like Mojo.  I could easily replace my desktop with just this unit and be happy. I searched for someone willing to buy a kidney to get one but found no takers, probably a good thing for my marriage. 

Schiit staff, nice, tolerant easy going people, they just keep doing what they do with no pretense of anything else, it's so refreshing to see that in a business model no BS just solid gear. The small stack they had for the price was outstanding but I had just listened to Hugo and was still in awe so took no notes. Kind of like grocery shopping after having a wonderful meal. 

Tyll was doing an interview on the Meze TOTL headphone, will spell the name wrong so not trying, Will be looking  for that out of rabid curiosity, can't afford it but will still dream.  

@third_eye great job, talked to your kids briefly, nice polite boys you should be proud(noticed the last name that's how I connected the dots).     

All in all great time,wish the show was still in OC, yep I'm selfish don't like driving in LA, and if you've never been to one you need to go.

Enjoy day 2 everyone!


----------



## olddude

Yep, the way to handle this show financially is to limit yourself to about four dealers and then run for the door.  I got out cheap, just a Phantom, but I was really itching to buy the AK copper to go with my AK stainless steel.  If I had stayed, I'm sure I would have bought three or four more things.  My wife is tolerant, and in fact said I came home about $3500 under what she expected me to spend (I knew I should have popped for the AK!), but I felt good keeping it under control.  Great show, nice people.


----------



## moedawg140

So nice to meet you, @boblauer - looking forward to seeing you next year, hopefully with the M0 on our sides!


----------



## moedawg140

Here’s Shanling’s Frankie Bina putting on a Yo-Yo clinic!


----------



## Shanling

At Shanling booth running 30% off on M1, M2s and M3s.


----------



## Cinder

I had a great time at CanJam 2018, it was great to see everyone! @moedawg140, it was great meeting you, and thanks to all the guys running the booth who were super friendly! 

Overall great time, and I'm stoked to get to the next CanJam!


----------



## kdphan

Should have pre event meet up next time.

Saw so many familiar faces outside the event.


----------



## Zachik

Cinder said:


> I had a great time at CanJam 2018, it was great to see everyone! @moedawg140, it was great meeting you, and thanks to all the guys running the booth who were super friendly!
> 
> Overall great time, and I'm stoked to get to the next CanJam!





kdphan said:


> Should have pre event meet up next time.
> 
> Saw so many familiar faces outside the event.



Bummed I had to skip SoCal this year... last year was awesome!!
On a positive note, that made me compensate by attending NYC for the first time.

Hope to see you all at RMAF in 6 months


----------



## kdphan

What is RMAF?


----------



## Neccros

kdphan said:


> What is RMAF?



Rocky Mountain Audio Fest ... Audio show with a CanJam attached to it... In Colorado


----------



## Zachik

kdphan said:


> What is RMAF?


Rocky Mountain Audio Fest.

For all intents and purposes, CanJam Denver.


----------



## moedawg140

Cinder said:


> I had a great time at CanJam 2018, it was great to see everyone! @moedawg140, it was great meeting you, and thanks to all the guys running the booth who were super friendly!
> 
> Overall great time, and I'm stoked to get to the next CanJam!


It was really nice meeting you! Thanks for letting me listen to a couple of your IEMs! The 11 driver is my favorite sounding in-ear by far - I’d say go with that one over the 10 driver, in my opinion.

Looking forward to seeing you again next year!  (Imagine a dark-skinned fist bump)


----------



## K1030

kdphan said:


> What is RMAF?


Rocky Mountain Audio Festival. DO IT.


----------



## kdphan

K1030 said:


> Rocky Mountain Audio Festival. DO IT.


What are the dates? Good excuse to visit a buddy in Boulder.


----------



## moedawg140

K1030 said:


> Rocky Mountain Audio Festival. DO IT.


----------



## moedawg140

kdphan said:


> What are the dates? Good excuse to visit a buddy in Boulder.


Here’s the RMAF info:

Friday, October 5, 2018: noon to 7pm (Press access opens at 10am)
Saturday, October 6, 2018: 9am to 6pm
Sunday, October 7, 2018: 9am to 4pm

Location and contact phone number:

Denver Marriott Tech Center
4900 S Syracuse St
Denver, CO 80237
(303) 779-1100


----------



## kdphan

moedawg140 said:


> Here’s the RMAF info:
> 
> Friday, October 5, 2018: noon to 7pm (Press access opens at 10am)
> Saturday, October 6, 2018: 9am to 6pm
> ...


Thanks! Will probably plan for this.


----------



## moedawg140

kdphan said:


> Thanks! Will probably plan for this.


Nice! Hopefully I will meet you there.  (imagine a dark-skinned fist bump)


----------



## boblauer

Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, IMO one if the biggest shows in NA.


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Nice! Hopefully I will meet you there.  (imagine a dark-skinned fist bump)


Cleared for flight, buddy?
I am seriously considering going too, now that I had to skip SoCal...


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> Cleared for flight, buddy?
> I am seriously considering going too, now that I had to skip SoCal...


Cleared for flight and roller coasters buddy, thank goodness. Hopefully I can make it this year. We shall see!

Today is my first day back to work, woo hoo!


----------



## Zachik

moedawg140 said:


> Cleared for flight and roller coasters buddy, thank goodness. Hopefully I can make it this year. We shall see!
> 
> Today is my first day back to work, woo hoo!


GREAT!!!


----------



## kdphan

this is so awesome...

Shure was the first booth I went to at Canjam Socal. I wanted to try their 846 on my dx200 but they did not have a balanced cable, so I tried on my V30.  I enjoyed them very much.  I entered into the drawing for a pair of 846.

Received an email about 5mins ago from Shure notifying me that I won the drawing.


----------



## LoryWiv

moedawg140 said:


> Cleared for flight and roller coasters buddy, thank goodness. Hopefully I can make it this year. We shall see!
> 
> Today is my first day back to work, woo hoo!


So happy you're on the mend man!


----------



## boblauer

kdphan said:


> this is so awesome...
> 
> Shure was the first booth I went to at Canjam Socal. I wanted to try their 846 on my dx200 but they did not have a balanced cable, so I tried on my V30.  I enjoyed them very much.  I entered into the drawing for a pair of 846.
> 
> Received an email about 5mins ago from Shure notifying me that I won the drawing.


Congrats


----------



## moondabor

Had a great time at CanJam Socal and broke into sweat from all the gear. Even though I lurk, I saw some familiar faces. Ran around in circles deciding between the Tia Trio, UE18+, Focal Clear, and Andromeda. Ended up leaving with the UE18+ and Focal Clear Pro last minute. The biggest surprised was Toto - Africa on the Orpheus.


----------



## olddude

You got a great deal on the UE!


----------



## Gibson59

Am I crazy that I prefer the UE Reference to the 18+? Seems like I’m the only one that wasn’t completely with the 18+. By NO means was it bad, just wasn’t blown away whereas the Reference sounded incredible to me. I know each their own, just wondering if anyone else felt the same and preferred the reference.


----------



## kdphan

weissja36 said:


> Am I crazy that I prefer the UE Reference to the 18+? Seems like I’m the only one that wasn’t completely with the 18+. By NO means was it bad, just wasn’t blown away whereas the Reference sounded incredible to me. I know each their own, just wondering if anyone else felt the same and preferred the reference.


I regret not trying the reference.  40% off too!


----------



## moondabor

weissja36 said:


> Am I crazy that I prefer the UE Reference to the 18+? Seems like I’m the only one that wasn’t completely with the 18+. By NO means was it bad, just wasn’t blown away whereas the Reference sounded incredible to me. I know each their own, just wondering if anyone else felt the same and preferred the reference.


It was really hard for me to pick between the two but I went with the UE18+ for the extra extension.


----------



## olddude

The UERM or the newer UERRM?  I have the first, I prefer it to the 18.  The 18 is very nice, and would be a nice companion to the UERM.  But I wouldn't sell my UERM if I bought an 18.


----------



## Gibson59

olddude said:


> The UERM or the newer UERRM?.



Whichever they had at CanJam. I assume the newer UERRM. If I hadn’t gotten insanely lucky and won the A12t I would have bought the reference at 40% and been thrilled.


----------



## Trager

weissja36 said:


> Am I crazy that I prefer the UE Reference to the 18+? Seems like I’m the only one that wasn’t completely with the 18+. By NO means was it bad, just wasn’t blown away whereas the Reference sounded incredible to me. I know each their own, just wondering if anyone else felt the same and preferred the reference.



I purchased UERRM, myself. The 18+ had some advantages in depth and extension, but I felt it was compromised in a way the UERRM was not. The UERRM just has a natural, excellent voice, and I felt that the cost of the 18+, even on major discount, wasn’t really worth it.


----------



## third_eye

It was great seeing everyone at CanJam SoCal this weekend! Please be sure to check in to the CanJam SoCal impressions thread here:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2018-april-7-8-2018-impressions-thread.876612/


----------



## csglinux

Many thanks to @third_eye, all the other headfi staff and exhibitors for all their efforts - another awesome event


----------



## third_eye

1More and Beyerdynamic added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## Shanling

Thanks to everybody for stopping by our Shanling / The Source AV table! I always enjoy these shows, because each of them shows how different audiophiles are around the world. SoCal was little bit more relaxed than Singapore, on Sunday it was even relaxing almost 

See you all again at Canjam London!


----------



## moedawg140 (Apr 11, 2018)

Shanling said:


> Thanks to everybody for stopping by our Shanling / The Source AV table! I always enjoy these shows, because each of them shows how different audiophiles are around the world. SoCal was little bit more relaxed than Singapore, on Sunday it was even relaxing almost
> 
> See you all again at Canjam London!


It was very nice meeting you, and it was extremely gratifying to witness your phenomenal yo-yo skills first-hand!  (Couldn’t find a yo-yo Head-Fi emoticon)

Hope to see you again at the next major event!


----------



## third_eye

Luzli added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, please take any CanJam SoCal 2018 related discussion over to the dedicated impressions thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2018-april-7-8-2018-impressions-thread.876612/

Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

AKG, InEar, JBL, Sonarworks, Vision Ears, and ZMF Headphones added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye (Apr 25, 2018)

64 Audio, Abyss Headphones, Hifonix, and Symmetry (STAX) added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Astell&Kern, Shenzhen Audio, S.M.S.L, and Yulong Audio added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

AuricSound and MEE Audio added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

DUNU added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce *Chord Electronics* and *Focal* as Official Show Sponsors of *CanJam London 2018*! Can't believe we're just a couple short months away, looking forward to seeing everyone again soon!


----------



## darkdoorway

Just got tickets to Canjam London 2018. Man, these things creep up on you. It's only 2 months away! Second Canjam for me this year


----------



## Peter Hyatt

Will be watching and watching...


----------



## Scribemole

T shirts please

Scribemole-black-2xl-2-London


----------



## third_eye

DITA Audio added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## miketlse

Maybe the Chord 2Go will be revealed.


----------



## Haverholm

I'm considering going to CanJam London, which would be my first CanJam or headphone meet-up in general. Is there anything I should know as a newbie?


----------



## KEV G

Haverholm said:


> I'm considering going to CanJam London, which would be my first CanJam or headphone meet-up in general. Is there anything I should know as a newbie?


Buy a weekend pass.....you can go back on Sunday to try out all the stuff you missed lol
Also have a second listen to anything your thinking of. It’s a great chance to try out stuff you wouldn’t normally be able to try without purchasing. 
I’d say the most important thing is to have a fun day out and as @Paul - iBasso says “enjoy the music”


----------



## Haverholm

KEV G said:


> Buy a weekend pass.....you can go back on Sunday to try out all the stuff you missed lol
> Also have a second listen to anything your thinking of. It’s a great chance to try out stuff you wouldn’t normally be able to try without purchasing.
> I’d say the most important thing is to have a fun day out and as @Paul - iBasso says “enjoy the music”



Thank you for your answer!  I do plan to buy a weekend pass, so I'll have plenty of time... I hope. I have more questions, though:

- Are there long queues of people waiting in line to listen to the more hyped equipment? How much gear should I expect to get to try?

- Should I bring my own source to listen to, to get a fair comparison of the cans or amps? Is that even allowed?


----------



## KEV G

Haverholm said:


> Thank you for your answer!  I do plan to buy a weekend pass, so I'll have plenty of time... I hope. I have more questions, though:
> 
> - Are there long queues of people waiting in line to listen to the more hyped equipment? How much gear should I expect to get to try?
> 
> - Should I bring my own source to listen to, to get a fair comparison of the cans or amps? Is that even allowed?


I got there early last year and there were no long queues until later and even then didn’t have long to wait. If you get there early, you can get to try out all the top items on your list without delay unless it’s even busier than last year. 
Definitely bring your own source, I did and some IEMs I use most frequently. 
You should be able to try lots and lots and lots


----------



## Haverholm

KEV G said:


> I got there early last year and there were no long queues until later and even then didn’t have long to wait. If you get there early, you can get to try out all the top items on your list without delay unless it’s even busier than last year.
> Definitely bring your own source, I did and some IEMs I use most frequently.
> You should be able to try lots and lots and lots



That all sounds great! Thank you  One last question, out of pure curiosity: What was the source, you brought along?


----------



## KEV G (May 22, 2018)

Haverholm said:


> That all sounds great! Thank you  One last question, out of pure curiosity: What was the source, you brought along?


Ibasso DX200
Now using it with the amp 4s module


----------



## Haverholm

KEV G said:


> Ibasso DX200
> Now using it with the amp 4s module



Oh, that one is so nice. ...but would it be okay to just bring a phone? I do have a DAP, but most days I just use my phone as a source.


----------



## KEV G

Haverholm said:


> Oh, that one is so nice. ...but would it be okay to just bring a phone? I do have a DAP, but most days I just use my phone as a source.


Pretty sure your phone will be fine unless you want to try some power hungry IEMs/headphones. If that’s your go to source, then I guess you’ll be trying out appropriate headphones and maybe some portable amps also. 
Why not bring em both, that way if you can find headphones that suit both sources, you’ll have em for whenever you want to use your dap. Nice to have a back up


----------



## third_eye

Manley Labs added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*CanJam RMAF 2018 Update! *
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...al-london-rmaf-shanghai.860196/#post-13720669


----------



## Alcophone

third_eye said:


> We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alcophone-Black-M-1-RMAF


----------



## third_eye

Benchmark Media added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## CEE TEE

Oh YEAH.  I dig RMAF and wish more MEMBERS would make it out.  

Colorado has great food, beer, people, and all this GEAR.  Plus, the vendors have time to talk and it's not too crowded.

Late Friday is easy to listen to stuff and chat, mid-Sunday is not too busy...take advantage!
Remember to arrive a day early and acclimate to elevation.
Try to drink more water than beer- REALLY dry climate.  (I am telling myself this.)
*Hope to see you out here!!*


----------



## SeedRick

T-Shirts Preorder

*SeedRick-Black-S-1-London
SeedRick-Black-XXL-1-London*


----------



## bearFNF

*bearFNF-Black-XXL-2-RMAF*


----------



## Zachik

bearFNF said:


> *bearFNF-Black-XXL-2-RMAF*


Hey Bob - hope to see you at RMAF


----------



## third_eye

It's never too early to start planning ahead.....SAVE THE DATES!

*CanJam NYC 2019 *- February 16-17, 2019 - NYC Marriott Marquis, Times Square
*CanJam Singapore 2019* - March 30-31, 2019 - Pan Pacific Singapore, Marina Square

Stay tuned for more info, dedicated threads, etc. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Peter Hyatt (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd love to see exotic and beautiful Shanghai


----------



## third_eye

Matrix Audio added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*Tekzone* will be showing the latest products from Shure, Klipsch, Fostex, Snugs, and others at CanJam London. Be sure to visit the Tekzone booth at CanJam London 2018!


----------



## KEV G

Seriously starting to count the days down now, it’s like having another Christmas 
Looking to try some full size HPs to go with the Woo WA2, some cables and some HPs for some studio work.


----------



## HungryPanda

Just got my ticket for London CanJam on the Sunday, and I'm glad as I failed last year due to medical issues. Just got to stop buying gear for a bit now


----------



## joseph69

HungryPanda said:


> Just got to stop buying gear for a bit now


Good idea!
Enjoy the show.


----------



## KEV G

HungryPanda said:


> Just got my ticket for London CanJam on the Sunday, and I'm glad as I failed last year due to medical issues. Just got to stop buying gear for a bit now


Easier said than done eh, been trying not to spend myself....it’s not easy lol


----------



## third_eye

KEV G said:


> Easier said than done eh, been trying not to spend myself....it’s not easy lol



Just wait until we post the list of Show Specials!


----------



## KEV G

third_eye said:


> Just wait until we post the list of Show Specials!


More suspense, that’s all I need !! I’m waiting for Ibasso to release Amp 8, not to mention the IT04 and now a list of show specials. All this and the World Cup, don’t know how much more I can take lol
Looking forward to the show, you put on a great show last year not to mention letting me try out your Andromeda (ordered a pair the very next day) met some great people last year,looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## third_eye

KEV G said:


> Looking forward to the show, you put on a great show last year not to mention letting me try out your Andromeda (ordered a pair the very next day) met some great people last year,looking forward to seeing you guys again.



Thanks mate, looking forward to seeing you soon!


----------



## third_eye

*Shanghai Headphone Festival 2018 Update!*
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...al-london-rmaf-shanghai.860196/#post-13720672

*


 

*


----------



## r0dd3r5

This will be my third CanJam London in a row. Looking forward to trying out lots of awesome gear

Rodders


----------



## misteral201103

@third_eye THANK YOU for bringing CanJam to Shanghai!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Peter Hyatt

third_eye said:


> *Shanghai Headphone Festival 2018 Update!*
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/can...al-london-rmaf-shanghai.860196/#post-13720672
> 
> *
> *





Is it Fall yet?


----------



## Petrolhead

Hi,

1. Will I be able to buy the pass on the day/at the location?
2. Will Sennheiser be doing demo sessions of the HE1?

Thanks




third_eye said:


> *
> 
> EVENT DETAILS
> 
> ...


----------



## third_eye

misteral201103 said:


> @third_eye THANK YOU for bringing CanJam to Shanghai!! I'm so excited!



We're really excited about it too! Here's a photo from our press event at the SIAV show in Shanghai back in April.


----------



## third_eye

Petrolhead said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1. Will I be able to buy the pass on the day/at the location?
> 2. Will Sennheiser be doing demo sessions of the HE1?
> ...



Yes, tickets can be purchased at the door. Unfortunately, the HE-1 will not make it to London this time.


----------



## third_eye

Earsonics and Cayin added to CanJam London exhibitor list!


----------



## misteral201103

This is an amazing year for us, actually. First Bill Bailey (who I never dreamt would come to Shanghai) and then CanJam. LOVE THIS CITY!!!!
Excited to see MrSpeakers on the list!

@third_eye Do most companies sell gear at their stalls? If so, should I rush to the ones I know I might want to buy from in case they run out? Or is it reasonably likely they'd bring enough sellable products for the weekend?
Sorry, random questions. It's four in the morning and I have to be up for work at 6:30!! Brain's a bit...lopsided!


----------



## Shanling

misteral201103 said:


> @third_eye Do most companies sell gear at their stalls? If so, should I rush to the ones I know I might want to buy from in case they run out? Or is it reasonably likely they'd bring enough sellable products for the weekend?
> Sorry, random questions. It's four in the morning and I have to be up for work at 6:30!! Brain's a bit...lopsided!



Different companies do differently, also can differ between shows. Sometimes you can't buy anything from them, because they might only have prototypes/designated demo pairs with them. Many representatives are flying to the show from different ends of the world, which is kind of challenging for bringing big stock to sell. Also question is, if it's company itself showing or if it's their local distributor. 

My advice, if you are thinking to buy something, reach out to the company before show and ask who will be there and if you can expect anything for sale.

For example, in London we will be partnering with our UK distributor and we will have big stock available(and with some promo price  ). But for other shows, we mostly just bring some units for demo and sell them at bigger discount at the end of show.


----------



## mp101

Too early/too late to reserve a tshirt for London?

Mp101-black-xxl-1-London


----------



## misteral201103

Shanling said:


> Different companies do differently, also can differ between shows. Sometimes you can't buy anything from them, because they might only have prototypes/designated demo pairs with them. Many representatives are flying to the show from different ends of the world, which is kind of challenging for bringing big stock to sell. Also question is, if it's company itself showing or if it's their local distributor.
> 
> My advice, if you are thinking to buy something, reach out to the company before show and ask who will be there and if you can expect anything for sale.
> 
> For example, in London we will be partnering with our UK distributor and we will have big stock available(and with some promo price  ). But for other shows, we mostly just bring some units for demo and sell them at bigger discount at the end of show.



Thanks for such a comprehensive answer!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Bought my plane tickets a couple days ago for RMAF. I'm already getting excited for it! ha

I recommend anyone on the fence about going, do what you can to make it happen. It is such a blast.


----------



## Zachik

MTMECraig said:


> Bought my plane tickets a couple days ago for RMAF. I'm already getting excited for it! ha
> 
> I recommend anyone on the fence about going, do what you can to make it happen. It is such a blast.


Hey Craig 
I need to do the same - last CanJam was NYC and it has been 4 months ago! Definitely getting the itch...


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> Hey Craig
> I need to do the same - last CanJam was NYC and it has been 4 months ago! Definitely getting the itch...


Scratch the itch. Scratch it.

See you in Denver!


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Scratch the itch. Scratch it.
> 
> See you in Denver!


Just did - flights: booked! Will book hotel next.
Denver, here I come (for the 3rd year in a row)!!


----------



## ostewart

@AxelCloris could you give me a 2018 canjam badge 

See you guys there


----------



## HungryPanda

I second that I would like a badge too as I have my ticket, thanks


----------



## joe

@ostewart and @HungryPanda - All set!


----------



## HungryPanda

Thanks a lot joe


----------



## r0dd3r5

joe said:


> @ostewart and @HungryPanda - All set!


Hi Joe

I have my tickets for London 2018 and I also attended last year's event. Could you do the badge thing for me please?

I have one for 2016!

Kind regards

Rod


----------



## joe

@r0dd3r5 - You're all set.

If anyone has any other badge requests, *please PM me here*, so we don't fill the thread with requests.


----------



## r0dd3r5

joe said:


> @r0dd3r5 - You're all set.
> 
> If anyone has any other badge requests, *please PM me here*, so we don't fill the thread with requests.


Many thanks!  I'll try and remember to pm next year


----------



## joe

@r0dd3r5 - No worries, sir. It's a common occurrence. I'm just trying to keep the thread on topic.


----------



## leeperry




----------



## MarkRS

Can you buy tickets on the day? I might come to CJ London if I get time.


----------



## walakalulu

Yes you can.


----------



## MarkRS

See you there then...hoping to test some high end IEMs like the ErlKonig.


----------



## glassmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

HungryPanda said:


> I second that I would like a badge too as I have my ticket, thanks


Me too, me too!  

Edit: Sorry, Joe. Saw the PM thing later. PM Joe for badge requests, everybody. Don't be daft like me.


----------



## Por_Tu_Guy

third_eye said:


> We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por_Tu_Guy-Black-XL-1-London
Por_Tu_Guy-White-XL-1-London

Please and Thank You.


----------



## ElectroMod

Looking forward to another great show.

We will have most if not all of the Dekoni Audio Earpads at the show, so don't forgot to bring your headphones along to listen and try these earpads out.

See you soon,
Mark


----------



## BearMonster

So Camjam London would've been nice if quad could come along and show us their upcoming headphone the quad era 1.

Still possible for quad to join us?


----------



## Cagin

Not sure if too late or not:

Cagin-Black-XXL-1-London
Cagin-Black-XXXL-1-London

two XXL if no XXXL available

If too late no worries I'll try my luck directly buying at the entrance table 0)


----------



## austinpop

I've been monitoring this thread, but in case I missed it - are there any products/manufacturers who require signups for a slot? The reason I ask is I've missed stuff like this in the past and then kicked myself for not paying attention.


----------



## KEV G

ElectroMod said:


> Looking forward to another great show.
> 
> We will have most if not all of the Dekoni Audio Earpads at the show, so don't forgot to bring your headphones along to listen and try these earpads out.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, look forward to it and still enjoying my Valhalla II. Are there ear pads available for the Grado 325e, thanks


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

This will be my first CanJam!


----------



## ElectroMod

KEV G said:


> Hi Mark, look forward to it and still enjoying my Valhalla II. Are there ear pads available for the Grado 325e, thanks


Hi Kev,
Don't think we have an actual earpad for the Grado's but if you bring them along we could try a few and see if one fits as quite a few earpads do different manufactures.
See you there, Mark


----------



## KEV G

ElectroMod said:


> Hi Kev,
> Don't think we have an actual earpad for the Grado's but if you bring them along we could try a few and see if one fits as quite a few earpads do different manufactures.
> See you there, Mark


Brilliant, I’ll throw em in the bag with the rest of my stuff lol. Think that’s just what they need, stock pads aren’t very comfortable, the ones I have on now are ok but think there must be something better out there. 
Cheers Mark and if you need a hand with anything, just give me a shout. 
See you at CanJam


----------



## HungryPanda

Kev have you heard of https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/


----------



## KEV G

HungryPanda said:


> Kev have you heard of https://www.beautifulaudio.biz/


I have now, cheers Panda 
I’ll wait for CanJam as it’s just around the corner and try out out the Dekoni pads first and see how that works out. 
If it doesn’t work out, I’ll give the others a try. Great stuff, cheers


----------



## HungryPanda

I'm looking forward to the canjam, first time for me


----------



## KEV G

HungryPanda said:


> I'm looking forward to the canjam, first time for me


Might see you there, gonna go for a weekend pass just in case I run out of time


----------



## HungryPanda

I can only go on Sunday


----------



## mbwilson111

KEV G said:


> Might see you there, gonna go for a weekend pass just in case I run out of time





HungryPanda said:


> I can only go on Sunday



Sadly I cannot go at all.  I would have to take a train in and back by myself (Sunday service is really bad here).  Maybe next year....if my husband can get the weekend off work.


----------



## KEV G

HungryPanda said:


> I can only go on Sunday


See you Sunday then eh


----------



## KEV G

mbwilson111 said:


> Sadly I cannot go at all.  I would have to take a train in and back by myself (Sunday service is really bad here).  Maybe next year....if my husband can get the weekend off work.


That’s a real shame, would be great to meet both you guys there for a nice cuppa and a chat


----------



## mbwilson111

KEV G said:


> That’s a real shame, would be great to meet both you guys there for a nice cuppa and a chat



I know, at first I thought neither of us were going.  Don't let him spend any money!


----------



## KEV G

mbwilson111 said:


> I know, at first I thought neither of us were going.  Don't let him spend any money!


I’ll do my best


----------



## mp101

Any chance of my badge for 2018 please and thank you


----------



## Haverholm

austinpop said:


> I've been monitoring this thread, but in case I missed it - are there any products/manufacturers who require signups for a slot? The reason I ask is I've missed stuff like this in the past and then kicked myself for not paying attention.



Yeah, I too would like to know this.


----------



## moedawg140

Have fun in London, those who are attending.
See you hopefully next year!


----------



## AndrewH13

moedawg140 said:


> Have fun in London, those who are attending.
> See you hopefully next year!



Sorry you cant make this year, but great you're recovering well. Our Ping re-match will have to wait


----------



## Shanling

Virtu Fortuna said:


> This will be my first CanJam!



So definitely stop by Shanling booth, always happy to meet reviewers personally!


----------



## Cagin

moedawg140 said:


> Have fun in London, those who are attending.
> See you hopefully next year!


I sad you won't be there Moe, what's a canjam without your awesome iem clinic sessions 
Hopefully next year Suzie, Ingrid and you will come, and we can get those waffles


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Shanling said:


> So definitely stop by Shanling booth, always happy to meet reviewers personally!


I will! See you soon.


----------



## ElectroMod

KEV G said:


> That’s a real shame, would be great to meet both you guys there for a nice cuppa and a chat


oh see, i do not get an offer like that and i thought we where close Kev?
Mark


----------



## moedawg140

Cagin said:


> I sad you won't be there Moe, what's a canjam without your awesome iem clinic sessions
> Hopefully next year Suzie, Ingrid and you will come, and we can get those waffles


The sessions sure were fun! The LCDi4 was one of my highlights of our last session!

Suz should be able to come next year as well, but I need to wait for Ingrid to get a bit older before taking her along a transcontinental flight. 

Stay blessed!  (imagine dark-skinned hands)


----------



## HungryPanda

My first one moedawg, sure hope to meet you one day


----------



## KEV G

ElectroMod said:


> oh see, i do not get an offer like that and i thought we where close Kev?
> Mark


My sincerest apologies Mark, looks like I owe you a cuppa then. Milk, sugar ?


----------



## ElectroMod

KEV G said:


> My sincerest apologies Mark, looks like I owe you a cuppa then. Milk, sugar ?


Tea please milk two sugars


----------



## KEV G

ElectroMod said:


> Tea please milk two sugars


starting to look like I need to find out if there will be any  refreshments available or will I need to go upstairs to get a cup of tea for everybody.........or should I bring a flask 
Look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## ElectroMod

It will be nice to see you and maybe have a listen to the new Lyr3 and MrSpeakers Voce electrostatic headphone, i will get the drinks so please do not worry. See you soon.
Mark


----------



## KEV G

ElectroMod said:


> It will be nice to see you and maybe have a listen to the new Lyr3 and MrSpeakers Voce electrostatic headphone, i will get the drinks so please do not worry. See you soon.
> Mark


Milk, one sugar please  might need some Rich Teas, wanna have a real good listen to your gear. Can't wait


----------



## STR-1

Any info on seminars at CanJam London.  Rob Watts has already been kind enough to post info on his talks over on the Chord Hugo 2 thread - https://www.head-fi.org/threads/cho...official-thread.831345/page-894#post-14350639


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here's the CanJam London Seminar info:
*
CanJam London 2018 Seminars*
Come join us in Plaza 12-13 on the Plaza Suites Level just above the Westminster Ballroom for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else. Space is limited so be sure to arrive early to get your seat!

*Saturday, July 21
1pm-2pm Chord Electronics New Product Launch (Rob Watts)*
Join Rob Watts and Chord Electronics for the launch of a new product at CanJam London 2018 followed by a technical discussion.

*3pm-4pm The Head-Fi Measurement Lab (Jude Mansilla)*
Over three years ago, Head-Fi began building what is, today, one of the world’s most advanced personal audio measurement labs. Join Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org, as we discuss our ever-evolving measurement systems (with instruments by Audio Precision, GRAS, and Herzan), how various audio measurements are performed, key audio measurement challenges, and why measurements do (and sometimes do not) matter.

*Sunday, July 22
1pm-2pm Hugo TT 2 Technical Seminar (Rob Watts)*
The new Chord Electronics Hugo TT2 is much more than a desktop version of the portable Hugo 2. Rob Watts will be talking about the new design and technologies behind the Chord Electronics Hugo TT 2, how it differs from its portable sibling, including a presentation of the Hugo TT 2’s measured performance.


----------



## moedawg140

HungryPanda said:


> My first one moedawg, sure hope to meet you one day


Have fun this year!

Looking forward to hopefully meeting you next year.

Cheers!


----------



## STR-1

third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the CanJam London Seminar info:
> *
> CanJam London 2018 Seminars*
> Come join us in Plaza 12-13 on the Plaza Suites Level just above the Westminster Ballroom for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else. Space is limited so be sure to arrive early to get your seat!
> ...


Thanks for the info.  I look forward to seeing your pre-show video.


----------



## ZappaMan

Hey cam jam - can you plz record rob watts talk as I can’t justify travelling to London - but would defo watch live stream or just plain you tube.
Can you plz reply to this message to say that you will or won’t, if you’d like a donation to help with costs, then I’m sure people like me would gladly contribute.


----------



## AndrewH13

third_eye said:


> We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, color choice, the size you want, and how many of that size you want, and CanJam event you are attending - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> *third_eye-Black-L-3-NYC
> third_eye-White-S-1-Singapore*
> ...



*AndrewH13-Black-XXL-1-London*


----------



## HungryPanda (Jul 11, 2018)

HungryPanda-Black-XL-1-London 

Edited because I stupidly put the wrong size in original post


----------



## third_eye (Jul 12, 2018)

Can't believe we're only a week away from CanJam London 2018! Here is the current list of Show Specials. We'll keep the list updated as additional Show Specials come in and will also have a handout at the Registration Desk for show attendees. Look forward to seeing everyone next weekend!






*1More *Visit the 1More booth for an additional 5% off the 15% Amazon Prime Week deals on selected Hi-Fi series headphones 
*64 Audio* Visit booth for a chance to win an N8 and Trió
*Advanced* ADVANCED GT3 In-Ear Monitors: 1 free unit at the end of each day (total of 2 units)
*Audioquest *Buy a DragonFly Black (£89.00) and get a free Tower interconnect cable (3.5mm - 2 RCA) value of £25.00
Buy a DragonFly Red (£169.00) and get a free Golden Gate interconnect cable (3.5mm - 2 RCA) value of £65.00
Buy 2 Jitterbugs (£40.00 each) and get a third one free, value of £40.00
*Cayin* N3 DAP for £99 (Saving of £50.99)
*Dunu* Dunu Falcon C IEMs for £165 (Saving of £54)
*Focal* 15% off Utopia, Clear and Elear
*Fostex* 15% off all products
*Harman* 25% discount on all AKG and JBL models
*Hifonix *- Visit the Hifonix booth for Show Special pricing on Headsup Headphone stands
*Jerry Harvey Audio* Visit booth for a chance to win a set of Roxanne Universal IEMs
20% off IEMs
Free Impressions with any IEM purchase at CanJam London
Free on-site cleaning for JHAudio IEM owners
*Jomo Audio* 15% off Pro Audio Series
Free Impressions at Show
*Meze* 20% off 99 Classics and 99 Neo
*Questyle* 15% off QP2R, CMA400i, CMA 600i plus special pricing on Silver and Gold stack systems
*RHA* 20% off any headphone on rha-audio.com, use code CANJAMLDN18 from July 20-27, available for most European markets and the USA only
*V-Moda *Visit booth for a chance to win a Crossfade 2 Wireless Codex Edition
*ZMF* $200 USD off Auteur and Eikon
$150 USD off Atticus
$200 USD off Ori
$100 USD off Blackwood


----------



## third_eye

*FiiO *will be hosting a Launch Event and Technical Presentation at CanJam London on Saturday, July 21 from 12:30pm-1pm. This will be held in Plaza 12-13 (London Seminars room) on the Lower Ground Level just above the Westminster Ballroom. Space is limited so be sure to arrive early!


----------



## B9Scrambler

Top one has some iRiver H10 vibes going on. Loved that player. Still have one kickin' about but the hard drive died


----------



## Whitigir

That teaser look like a competition to ZX300 Walkman ?


----------



## F700

Whitigir said:


> That teaser look like a competition to ZX300 Walkman ?


Apparently no balanced output and no touch screen. Let's see what's inside, but I don't think that this new FiiO Dap is meant to compete with the ZX300. I might be wrong though...


----------



## Dobrescu George

Interesting, made me curious now


----------



## Tex Irie (Jul 12, 2018)

F700 said:


> Apparently no balanced output and no touch screen. Let's see what's inside, but I don't think that this new FiiO Dap is meant to compete with the ZX300. I might be wrong though...


Probably an updated X1, that would be my guess.


----------



## F700

Tex Irie said:


> Probably an updated X1 that would be my guess.


I share your thought. Looks like a small device, very portable and most likely packed with good specs. Bluetooth 5.0?


----------



## davesday

Whitigir said:


> That teaser look like a competition to ZX300 Walkman ?


Thats the first thing that came into my mind.



F700 said:


> Apparently no balanced output and no touch screen. Let's see what's inside, but I don't think that this new FiiO Dap is meant to compete with the ZX300. I might be wrong though...


From the sounds of it, it looks like a new X1 refresh.


----------



## gerelmx1986

B9Scrambler said:


> Top one has some iRiver H10 vibes going on. Loved that player. Still have one kickin' about but the hard drive died


It reminded me of these Creative ZEN Vision M's


----------



## B9Scrambler

gerelmx1986 said:


> It reminded me of these Creative ZEN Vision M's



Definitely see it!


----------



## Zombiecow

I'm more excited by what seems to be a USB-C port! Fiio is finally catching up with it!


----------



## audiophilefan

Interesting. Could be an X1 refresh (as some has pointed out). My guess would be an M3 refresh but I could be wrong. If that's the actual draft, it doesn't have the scroll wheel, which the M3 did not have. Will keep an eye on the official product page at Fiio.net. Thanks for the update!


----------



## TheAttorney

I'm thinking of attending the London CanJam on Sunday 22nd July, but the online booking page says "Sales Ended", with no means of booking tickets (same for Saturday).
Have the tickets really sold out for this event?


----------



## third_eye

TheAttorney said:


> I'm thinking of attending the London CanJam on Sunday 22nd July, but the online booking page says "Sales Ended", with no means of booking tickets (same for Saturday).
> Have the tickets really sold out for this event?



The Eventbrite listing link has been fixed so you can either get tickets there or at the CanJam London page here: https://canjamglobal.com/shows/london-2018/

See you soon!


----------



## TheAttorney

Yes, the Eventbrite order page now works, and I'm booked in for Sunday


----------



## krismusic

Disappointed that Sennhiesser don't feel it is worth attending London. 
Are there any seminars this year?


----------



## jude

krismusic said:


> Disappointed that Sennhiesser don't feel it is worth attending London.
> Are there any seminars this year?



Regarding Sennheiser: I can't speak for them, but I think it's safe to say they like to exhibit and support every CanJam they can -- this may be the first one (that I can think of) where they did not. I believe there may have been some changes in roles at the company that made this particular event difficult for them to staff and support properly.

As for the seminars, here's a post about them:



third_eye said:


> Guys, here's the CanJam London Seminar info:
> *
> CanJam London 2018 Seminars*
> Come join us in Plaza 12-13 on the Plaza Suites Level just above the Westminster Ballroom for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology. Always entertaining, extremely engaging, and very informative, these seminars give you a behind the scenes look at the headphone audio industry like nothing else. Space is limited so be sure to arrive early to get your seat!
> ...



Also, FiiO will be hosting a Launch Event and Technical Presentation at CanJam London on Saturday, July 21 from 12:30pm-1pm. You can find out more information about that in *this post (link)*.

See you soon, @krismusic!

Also, my apologies to everyone. We're a couple of days behind on the CanJam London Preview Video. Some products and information arrived quite late -- and we also just ran behind. We hope to post it later today / tonight.


----------



## Zachik

jude said:


> Also, my apologies to everyone. We're a couple of days behind on the CanJam London Preview Video. Some products and information arrived quite late -- and we also just ran behind. We hope to post it later today / tonight.


Jude - I am ALWAYS watching those religiously! Looking forward... Thanks for doing it for us. Extremely useful when I attend CanJam, but even those I cannot attend - still that video of yours is a great reference


----------



## krismusic

jude said:


> Regarding Sennheiser: I can't speak for them, but I think it's safe to say they like to exhibit and support every CanJam they can -- this may be the first one (that I can think of) where they did not. I believe there may have been some changes in roles at the company that made this particular event difficult for them to staff and support properly.
> 
> As for the seminars, here's a post about them:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Jude. I will be attending on the Saturday. It would be great to see you.


----------



## ElectroMod

Dan from MrSpeakers is coming over and he will be demoing the Voce Electrostatic Headphone in Plaza Suite 11, we thought it best to get a quieter for you to hear these amazing headphones. So if you have a moment please find Suite 11 to say hello and of course listen to the Voce's


----------



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

Chord Electronics, Benchmark, 64 Audio, AKG, Audeze, Abyss, Vision Ears, beyerdynamic, Dita, Shure, Jomo, Shanling, Campfire Audio, Final, and more will be showing a lot of new gear at CanJam London. Check out this preview of some of the new gear!

CanJam London 2018 takes place 21-22 July 2018, at the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel in Central London.


_CanJam London 2018 Preview Video - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## ElectroMod

jude said:


> Regarding Sennheiser: I can't speak for them, but I think it's safe to say they like to exhibit and support every CanJam they can -- this may be the first one (that I can think of) where they did not. I believe there may have been some changes in roles at the company that made this particular event difficult for them to staff and support properly.
> 
> As for the seminars, here's a post about them:
> 
> ...



And also MrSpeaker Voce and Schiit's Lyr3 Multibit (thought i would help you out Jude as we know what you are like  )


----------



## Andykong (Jul 17, 2018)

Cayin will demo TWO new DAPs at CanJam Lonond: the latest pre-production sample our new flagship N8 and the newly announced N5iiS,  Cayin's UK dealer AdvancedMP3 will host the booth at the Park Plaza Westminster Bridge Hotel on our behalf.

The N8 is a statement of Cayin's engineering and innovation in portable DAP.  It has two unique features:

With a fully fitted Korg Nutube, it will enable users to switch between Vacuum Tube and Solid State amplification in the 3.5mm Single-end headphone output; and
Two output power configuration with the High Impedance High Output mode delivers close to 8 Vrms when driving a 300 Ohms headphone/earphone, making it one of the most powerful DAP in the market.
The N8 is scheduled to launch by end of August 2018, and this is the first time ever we demonstrate our pre-production flagship DAP at CanJam.







The N5iiS is a face-lifted version of the well-received N5ii, while we maintain the compact form factor, the N5iiS features numerous refinements including a new IPS screen, stainless steel chassis. and upgrade capacitors to further improve its audio performance.  We have also upgaded the RAM of the player from 1GB to 2GB, and the internal memory from 32GB to 64GB.  This will improved the overall user experience and enhanced our support to third party application.  So on top of being an excellent music player with maximum 864 GB storage (2x400GB + 64GB) for your local music library, you can also download thousands of songs from your Tidal and Spotify playlist to N5iiS for offline listening.






While I can't attend this important event because of special family commitment, I'll love to hear your feedback after the show, so please share your impression either in the CanJam impression or in the N8 and N5ii/N5iiS official product thread. We'll be looking forwards to that.


----------



## raypin

Mm..looking forward to the big reveal of Chord. M scaler without the CD? A few more days....


----------



## Eternal Phoenix

Hope I'm not too late, had forgotten about this! 
*Eternal Phoenix -Black-M-1-London*

Have to say am looking forward to this year as there are a few pieces I've waited to get ears on.


----------



## KEV G

Your not the only one to forget 
KEV G-BLACK-XXL-1-LONDON
KEV G-BLACK-XL-1-LONDON


----------



## AndrewH13

KEV G said:


> Your not the only one to forget
> KEV G-BLACK-XXL-1-LONDON
> KEV G-BLACK-XL-1-LONDON



One for a slim day, the other for after a few pints and a curry?


----------



## KEV G

AndrewH13 said:


> One for a slim day, the other for after a few pints and a curry?


The curry one is for me lol, the slim day is for my son


----------



## austinpop

raypin said:


> Mm..looking forward to the big reveal of Chord. M scaler without the CD? A few more days....



Yes, we're all on TTenterhooks!


----------



## Shanling

Be sure to stop by Shanling table. Apart from our players we will also have some sweet IEMs from our friends at Unique Melody!!

Martian, Miracle V2, new 3DD-ti and of course amazing Mason and Mentor V3!


----------



## Zachik

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Chord Electronics, Benchmark, 64 Audio, AKG, Audeze, Abyss, Vision Ears, beyerdynamic, Dita, Shure, Jomo, Shanling, Campfire Audio, Final, and more will be showing a lot of new gear at CanJam London. Check out this preview of some of the new gear!
> 
> ...



Jude - THANKS for a great preview video. As usual... 
I totally agree the Lyr3 and Gilmore Lite Mk2 are amazing for their price (and I do own both!).
See you at RMAF


----------



## miceblue

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> Chord Electronics, Benchmark, 64 Audio, AKG, Audeze, Abyss, Vision Ears, beyerdynamic, Dita, Shure, Jomo, Shanling, Campfire Audio, Final, and more will be showing a lot of new gear at CanJam London. Check out this preview of some of the new gear!
> 
> ...



Video time stamps:
0:25 - CanJam at RMAF
0:43 - CanJam at Shanghai
1:21 - Chord Electronics
4:26 - Rob Watts seminar sneak peak
4:48 - FiiO
8:38 - Abyss headphones
11:23 - HIFIMAN
14:00 - Seminar session schedules
15:28 - Shanling
17:25 - Audeze
19:28 - MrSpeakers
21:30 - Campfire Audio
23:39 - 64 Audio
25:32 - Shenzhen Audio
26:59 - Meze
29:07 - 1MORE
30:38 - Beyerdynamic
32:52 - Dita
34:38 - Effect and Jomo Audio
26:17 - Sonarworks
37:54 - Focal
39:39 - Schiit Audio
41:26 - Dekoni Audio
42:28 - HeadAmp
44:05 - Shure
45:16 - Harman International/AKG
47:59 - Final
49:41 - V-MODA
51:18 - Vision Ears
53:32 - Benchmark
55:54 - Conclusion and all companies represented


----------



## audionewbi

I'm anxiously waiting to hear people view on R2R2000.


----------



## Haverholm

krismusic said:


> Disappointed that Sennhiesser don't feel it is worth attending London.



Wait. They're not coming?

As a newbie to the high end of headphones, I was really looking forward to trying the HD800 and comparing it to other headphones... Is there any other booth that might be showcasing those?


----------



## ElectroMod

Haverholm said:


> Wait. They're not coming?
> 
> As a newbie to the high end of headphones, I was really looking forward to trying the HD800 and comparing it to other headphones... Is there any other booth that might be showcasing those?


We have a pair of HD800 on our booth fitted with the Dekoni earpads


----------



## Haverholm

ElectroMod said:


> We have a pair of HD800 on our booth fitted with the Dekoni earpads



Well, I was planning on visiting your booth already, but I'll stay there a bit longer, then


----------



## ElectroMod

see you then, already getting ready piles of boxes all round my desk. I might see if i can build a fort !


----------



## MezeTeam (Jul 18, 2018)

Guys, we'd be more than happy to meet you face to face at CanJam London this year and treat you with some Meze Empyrean flagship headphones, RAI Penta premium IEMs, new 99 series 2.5mm balanced cable and other sweet products from our current line-up.

You can find us in Plaza Suite 9 (lower floor)
- *a private & quiet room that we specially booked for you to have the optimum auditioning conditions*.








Our local distributor has some goodies for you also: 20% off 99 Classics and 99 Neo!
Counting the days till the show


----------



## krismusic

Haverholm said:


> Wait. They're not coming?
> 
> As a newbie to the high end of headphones, I was really looking forward to trying the HD800 and comparing it to other headphones... Is there any other booth that might be showcasing those?


I'm sure various stands will have Sennhiesser products. I'm hoping to hear the 660's...


----------



## Takeanidea

TheAttorney said:


> I'm thinking of attending the London CanJam on Sunday 22nd July, but the online booking page says "Sales Ended", with no means of booking tickets (same for Saturday).
> Have the tickets really sold out for this event?


Looking forward to seeing you again. I shall be on the desk if you're coming on Saturday afternoon. Trev


----------



## Ritchiepurple

Is there likely to be any show discounts from Chord this weekend?


----------



## TheAttorney

Takeanidea said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again. I shall be on the desk if you're coming on Saturday afternoon. Trev



I'm attending on Sunday only, so see you if you're there in non-desk mode. This leads me to ask if attendees will be given name tags, and will that include their head-fi name?


----------



## HungryPanda

As my name is HungryPanda I will just wear a t-shirt with a panda on it


----------



## third_eye

TheAttorney said:


> I'm attending on Sunday only, so see you if you're there in non-desk mode. This leads me to ask if attendees will be given name tags, and will that include their head-fi name?



CanJam attendees will be receiving wristbands at the Registration Desk, color-coded according to their ticket type. We will also have sticky nametags and markers available for those that wish to wear with their names/usernames.


----------



## terencetcf

So no longer using lanyard + name tags combinations? I guess using wristbands might be taking shorter time for attendees to sign in. Is the wristband disposable paper type or rubber?


----------



## paul2qute

third_eye said:


> CanJam attendees will be receiving wristbands at the Registration Desk, color-coded according to their ticket type. We will also have sticky nametags and markers available for those that wish to wear with their names/usernames.


Shall I wear Paul 2 Qute on my t shirt lol


----------



## musicday

Is going to be a lovely day, pardon a lovely two days 
More CanJam is never enough.
( Reflecting all the Audio Style today,
In the Great UK ).


----------



## Cagin

musicday said:


> Is going to be a lovely day, pardon a lovely two days
> More CanJam is never enough.
> ( Reflecting all the Audio Style today,
> In the Great UK ).


Gonna be nice to see you again Levi
We gotta test out the Diana andtogether Phi together


----------



## Cagin

Arriving tomorrow around noon and leaving on Monday last train, can't wait to see y'all


----------



## paul2qute

Cagin said:


> Arriving tomorrow around noon and leaving on Monday last train, can't wait to see y'all


I'll be the one in a tight shirt from mother care, tanned pumped and with the squeaky high pitched voice, oh and Paul 2 Qute on my right nipple


----------



## paul2qute

I use to like festivals but now I love the buzz around hi-fi shows, it's something I've got to do,bucket list.  You wanna meet the people that design the product you wanna buy and Chord clearly go out their way to bring everyones dreams to reality


----------



## musicday

Cagin said:


> Gonna be nice to see you again Levi
> We gotta test out the Diana andtogether Phi together


Will be good to see you again my friend.
Phi CC looks very interesting along with Diana.


----------



## edvardd

Fellow headfiers going to Canjam London! I created a whatsapp-group for Canjam 2018 headfiers who wanna meetup for lunch/dinner and just chat!

Go here to join the group: https://chat.whatsapp.com/2gPSMA9VksV7GZJ1gVfyg1

See you soon guys!))


----------



## Cagin (Jul 20, 2018)

paul2qute said:


> I use to like festivals but now I love the buzz around hi-fi shows, it's something I've got to do,bucket list.  You wanna meet the people that design the product you wanna buy and Chord clearly go out their way to bring everyones dreams to reality


Hear, hear.
Got to cross out mine last year. Had the chance to be at the diner table with the Sony WM1 makers and Jack and Dean Vang from Empire Ears, my portable heaven enablers. Oh and @flinkenick was there as master of ceremonies 


I'll be easy to recognize. Picture a chineese Buddha in a washed out black canjam 2015 t-shirt

Started canjam in XL, goin' XXXL this year fml


----------



## musicday

edvardd said:


> Fellow headfiers going to Canjam London! I created a whatsapp-group for Canjam 2018 headfiers who wanna meetup for lunch/dinner and just chat!
> 
> Go here to join the group: https://chat.whatsapp.com/2gPSMA9VksV7GZJ1gVfyg1
> 
> See you soon guys!))


Brilliant idea, thank you.


----------



## canonlp

Will be my fourth canjam. Too bad Sennheiser won't be there


----------



## paul2qute

canonlp said:


> Will be my fourth canjam. Too bad Sennheiser won't be there


why isn't sennheiser there? Seems really strange with the 820 hd to be released or has it been released yet, not really heard much about it to be honest


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Just outside London on the train now, the anticipation is building!  Don't miss our epic showdown comparison of the MrSpeakers Voce and Stax SR-009S on the Blue Hawaii, in the HeadAmp/MrSpeakers/Electromod room!


----------



## Zachik

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Just outside London on the train now, the anticipation is building!  Don't miss our epic showdown comparison of the MrSpeakers Voce and Stax SR-009S on the Blue Hawaii, in the HeadAmp/MrSpeakers/Electromod room!


People - do NOT miss the Gilmore Lite Mk2. Do not let its small size or lower price mislead you - this is a top notch solid state amp! 
And speaking of Mr. Speakers - the AEON (closed) is a great match to the Gilmore Lite Mk2. Match made in heaven


----------



## davidcotton

Have a great time everyone going.  So close this year, but no go.  Maybe next.  Irony is that I was well up for it last year but the trains were lousy.  This year the trains are (mostly) fine but due to various issues not able to make it (mind you my wallet is thankful!).


----------



## SeedRick

This will be my first CanJam and just moved to the UK in March (all the way from the Philippines). I've been a lurker in these forums for quite a while. Any tips on how to go about the event?


----------



## rantng (Jul 20, 2018)

SeedRick said:


> This will be my first CanJam and just moved to the UK in March (all the way from the Philippines). I've been a lurker in these forums for quite a while. Any tips on how to go about the event?



Just go in all wild-eyed like a kid in a candy store and buy everything in sight. You only live once! JK of course. This year was my first CanJam and it was a pretty overwhelming experience. I actually ended up missing a bunch of vendors bc I didn’t check out the layout before attending. Amazingly, I ended up not making any purchases, but try to control yourself and not go crazy buying a bunch of things you didnt plan on. Either way, take it all in and have a great time!


----------



## bmichels

I will attend CanJam London for the 4th time.

  I am looking forward meeting many of you there

bertrand


----------



## ostewart

See you all tomorrow in London 

Come say hi, my name will be on my badge and I'll have some 64audio monitors around my neck. Beardy 24 year old haha


----------



## HungryPanda

I'll be there on Sunday. Will be wearing a t-shirt with a panda listening to headphones


----------



## Cagin

No typo on the opening hour? Really 11h am today? I think I woke up too early


----------



## joe

Cagin said:


> No typo on the opening hour? Really 11h am today? I think I woke up too early


Really really. And no, you’re not up too early. I, on the other hand....

Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Cagin

joe said:


> Really really. And no, you’re not up too early. I, on the other hand....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again!


cheers Joe! See you later


----------



## krismusic

Cagin said:


> No typo on the opening hour? Really 11h am today? I think I woke up too early


I thought it was 10.00. Oh well. Second breakfast!


----------



## Birdoffice (Jul 21, 2018)

krismusic said:


> Disappointed that Sennhiesser don't feel it is worth attending London.
> Are there any seminars this year?



 Suggest to try Sennhieser HE-1 @Harrods after the show. They allow to try based on short notice appointment.


----------



## Ithilstone

For any one wanting to test drive HiFiMan Shangri-La Jr or compare it to Senior ( with Shangri-La Jr. amp ) will have an chance today and tomorrow at CJ London ;]


----------



## joe

Follow all of the CanJam London happenings, impressions and photos being posted throughout the event *here*!

*CanJam London 2018 Impressions Thread*


----------



## krismusic

I heard the HE1 last year. Did not excite me. The MSB was much more interesting but the Smyth Realiser blew them both out of the water IMHO, at a fraction of the price. I backed the a Kickstarter.


----------



## Takeanidea

TheAttorney said:


> I'm attending on Sunday only, so see you if you're there in non-desk mode. This leads me to ask if attendees will be given name tags, and will that include their head-fi name?


I shall have mine. You'll be given a wrist band which is quicker to organise


----------



## Takeanidea

krismusic said:


> I heard the HE1 last year. Did not excite me. The MSB was much more interesting but the Smyth Realiser blew them both out of the water IMHO, at a fraction of the price. I backed the a Kickstarter.


There's plenty of good stuff to get your teeth into Kris. Sonarworks are worth a look. The Cayin N8 Chords new stuff Westone W80 I loved Hifiman Audeze Focal Schiitt and Mr Speakers are all unmissable to name but a few


----------



## indrakula

I was there yesterday but did not see schiit and dekoni booths... i have a second day pass so will chk again today.


----------



## joe

indrakula said:


> I was there yesterday but did not see schiit and dekoni booths... i have a second day pass so will chk again today.



They are at cos electromod booth. As you enter the ballroom, turn left and go straight. The booth is directly in front of you.


----------



## Ithilstone

indrakula said:


> I was there yesterday but did not see schiit and dekoni booths... i have a second day pass so will chk again today.



Check out ElectroMod booth


----------



## Whitigir

Stax doesn’t show up ? Strange


----------



## Imusicman

Well done to all the organisers and exhibitors at this years London CanJam for putting on such a great event. Sadly there are a few notable absentees?


----------



## moedawg140

Hi all,

I would love to give a huge thanks to @KEV G and @third_eye for the care package! 

  
More is explained here:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bl7nmTWjdhm/?hl=en


----------



## KEV G

moedawg140 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would love to give a huge thanks to @KEV G and @third_eye for the care package!
> 
> ...


Glad you like it fella, your most welcome and I'd also like to say thanks to @third_eye for helping me out. He said he wants one as well lol
All the best and hopefully catch you at the next London CanJam


----------



## Takeanidea (Aug 2, 2018)

will be good to see you back @moedawg140


----------



## miketlse (Aug 1, 2018)

moedawg140 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would love to give a huge thanks to @KEV G and @third_eye for the care package!
> 
> ...


Happy for you.
In general i dislike the 'tribalism' that football can engender, but the forthcoming season could be very interesting for the premier league.
Both Chelsea and Arsenal have new managers, so it will be interesting to see how they affect the future performances.
i switched to enjoying french rugby during the last two years, but still experience the same enthusiasms and despairs as fans of football.
We are all brothers, in enjoying sport.


----------



## moedawg140

miketlse said:


> Happy for you.
> In general i dislike the 'tribalism' that football can engender, but the forthcoming season could be very interesting for the premier league.
> Both Chelsea and Arsenal have new managers, so it will be interesting to see how they affect the future performances.
> i switched to enjoying french rugby during the last two years, but still experience the same enthusiasms and despairs as fans of football.
> We are all brothers, in enjoying sport.


Chelsea and Arsenal just finished playing a friendly in Dublin and ended in a 1-1 tie, with Arsenal winning in penalties, 6-5. This result shows that both teams will have entertaining and possibly riveting matches in the future.


----------



## Zachik

@KEV G and @third_eye - you guys are awesome! Maurice is a lucky guy to have friends like you!!
Heart warming to see how the entire Head-Fi community helped @moedawg140 when he needed us most 
Maurice - will you make it to RMAF?  Miss you buddy


----------



## moedawg140

Zachik said:


> @KEV G and @third_eye - you guys are awesome! Maurice is a lucky guy to have friends like you!!
> Heart warming to see how the entire Head-Fi community helped @moedawg140 when he needed us most
> Maurice - will you make it to RMAF?  Miss you buddy


In full agreement, @Zachik - blessed in many ways!

I am not sure if I will be able to attend RMAF this year, however, I am medically cleared to fly from my local neurosurgeon. It will be more about cost than anything else. I would love to work a booth during RMAF, so if a company would be so gracious to cover the flight cost, I would for sure be there. 

We shall see - hope to see you there!


----------



## third_eye

Advanced, Auris Audio, Benchmark Audio, Cleer, Fostex, and Rupert Neve Designs added to CanJam RMAF exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

AAW, Aroma Audio, Audio Opus, Headphone King, Oriolus, Periodic Audio, Shenzhen Audio, Truesound, UFO EAR, and Vision Ears added to Shanghai Headphone Festival exhibitor list!


----------



## NovaFlyer

third_eye said:


> Advanced, Auris Audio, Benchmark Audio, Cleer, Fostex, and Rupert Neve Designs added to CanJam RMAF exhibitor list!



Any word on whether Meze Audio will be showing up for CanJam RMAF?

Thank you!


----------



## third_eye

Empire Ears, Hifiman, and Nordost added to CanJam RMAF exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye (Aug 22, 2018)

JDS Labs, Manley, and Meze Audio added to CanJam RMAF exhibitor list!


----------



## FunctionalDoc

Is HE1 going to show up since it didn't make to RMAF last Year? 

Looking forward to 3 intense days and great  times. look forward to my French friend Zachnik and seeing AxelCloris the video master.


----------



## Zachik

FunctionalDoc said:


> Is HE1 going to show up since it didn't make to RMAF last Year?
> 
> Looking forward to 3 intense days and great  times. look forward to my French friend Zachnik and seeing AxelCloris the video master.


Haha 
See you soon.... Doc.....


----------



## third_eye (Aug 28, 2018)

InEar, Little Dot, Moondrop, NFAUDIO, and Topping added to Shanghai Headphone Festival 2018 exhibitor list!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

FunctionalDoc said:


> Is HE1 going to show up since it didn't make to RMAF last Year?
> 
> Looking forward to 3 intense days and great  times. look forward to my French friend Zachnik and seeing AxelCloris the video master.


Man I would love to hear the HE1 again.... that is something I will always sign up for!

I’ll be seeing you soon. DOC!


----------



## Cinder

I and a +1 will be flying out to RMAF! I've already got my passes.

I'll be bringing a production LSX for anyone who wants to take a listen! If anyone knows a good restaurant near the Marriot or a fun venue to hang out at let me know.


----------



## Cinder

moedawg140 said:


> In full agreement, @Zachik - blessed in many ways!
> 
> I am not sure if I will be able to attend RMAF this year, however, I am medically cleared to fly from my local neurosurgeon. It will be more about cost than anything else. I would love to work a booth during RMAF, so if a company would be so gracious to cover the flight cost, I would for sure be there.
> 
> We shall see - hope to see you there!



I hope you can make it! It was great seeing you at SoCal 2017! And man, I feel you about these costs. I had to save up for a long while to get together the cash!


----------



## third_eye

Clear Tune Monitors added to CanJam RMAF exhibitor list!


----------



## misteral201103

Quick questions - are t-shirts available for Shanghai? Is it worth me leaving details here? Any idea how much they'll be?


----------



## Mediahound

Just bought my ticket for RMAF!


----------



## third_eye

misteral201103 said:


> Quick questions - are t-shirts available for Shanghai? Is it worth me leaving details here? Any idea how much they'll be?



Yes, we will have T-Shirts available in Shanghai, they will be ¥150. Please leave your order details here in the thread.


----------



## Mediahound (Sep 20, 2018)

[Deleted]


----------



## chicken beer

I don't think that logo makes too much sense to me anymore, especially after 2009...


----------



## third_eye

EMU Systems added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Questyle and Swan Song Audio added to CanJam RMAF exhibitor list!


----------



## tao1

Is there a list of CanJam Exhibitors for NYC 2019?


----------



## third_eye

*Save the Dates!* The *first part* of the CanJam schedule for 2019 is here. We'll be creating individual event threads for each of the 2019 shows in due course, stay tuned for more details and further updates.


----------



## third_eye

Mackie added to CanJam RMAF exhibitor list!


----------



## MtnMan307

I attended RMAF 2017 and I am happening to be moving to the Denver area in time for RMAF 2018!  All I will need to do is drive from my place in Arvada.


----------



## 336881

Can you please include the Midwest in 2019?


----------



## FunctionalDoc

antimatter said:


> Can you please include the Midwest in 2019?


I agree what about just going with Axpona in Chicago April 12-14 .


----------



## third_eye

Module Audio added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## P.Car (Sep 9, 2018)

MtnMan307 said:


> I attended RMAF 2017 and I am happening to be moving to the Denver area in time for RMAF 2018!  All I will need to do is drive from my place in Arvada.



Isn't it glorious being local... I live north of Denver and it's always been a treat to not have to fly to a major US show. Let's hope the 2 channel segment gets healthy to help sustain and keep the show alive.


----------



## buke9

Flight,Hotel and tickets are set for RMAF so I’m set.


----------



## Nightfish

Is there a full list of the exhibitors of the Shanghai show somewhere? Or do I need to go through all the pages of this thread? Hope I can make it to Shanghai this year.


----------



## iBo0m

Hi,

are there any leaked news on which brand may introduce some new IEMs / headphones at RMAF 2018?


----------



## someyoungguy

I’ll make it to the Shanghai event too. I’m in New Zealand but just happen to have a trip planned that overlaps with CanJam. Usually I don’t even get a chance to try anything before I buy as most of the gear discussed on head-fi isn’t in any retail stores here. Going to be like a kid on a candy store 

Looking forward to hearing:
Chord Hugo 2
Klipsch Heritage Headphone Amplifier/ HP-3
Campfire Cascades
ALO audio CDM

Will ZMF headphones be at the Shanghai event? They’re often at CanJams but I don’t see they on the list?


----------



## fish1050

AxelCloris said:


> More CanJam is never a bad thing.



Oops thought this was the Canned Ham thread, my bad.  Can never have to much canned ham either


----------



## third_eye

Aune added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## Fetou

Which day figures to be the most and least busy of the three based on past shows? Thanks


----------



## third_eye

Fender added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## Dobrescu George

third_eye said:


> Fender added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!



Fender? 

I was looking to purcahse a new guitar amp soon, and Fender was on my list, but I thought CanJam is more about headphones (?) 

Joking aside, I never tried their stuff in terms of headphones, but their guitar amps are nice


----------



## Mediahound

Dobrescu George said:


> Fender?
> 
> I was looking to purcahse a new guitar amp soon, and Fender was on my list, but I thought CanJam is more about headphones (?)
> 
> Joking aside, I never tried their stuff in terms of headphones, but their guitar amps are nice



Fender makes IEM's https://amzn.to/2prSnWk


----------



## Dobrescu George

Mediahound said:


> Fender makes IEM's https://amzn.to/2prSnWk



Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## tf1216

Alclair will have their new Electro at RMAF.  I suggest giving it a try.  It's gooooood!


----------



## warrenpchi

Dobrescu George said:


> Fender?
> 
> I was looking to purcahse a new guitar amp soon, and Fender was on my list, but I thought CanJam is more about headphones (?)
> 
> Joking aside, I never tried their stuff in terms of headphones, but their guitar amps are nice



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fender-buys-aurisonics-and-announces-five-new-iem-models.795505/


----------



## Calliope (Sep 30, 2018)

*My CanJam @ RMAF Audition Tracks!*

Greetings all! As CanJam @ RMAF is swiftly approaching, I wanted to introduce myself and share some test tracks that I’ve been listening to and playlisting in anticipation of the event.

I’ve been increasingly interested in audiophilia since I attended a SoCal meet with an ex-boyfriend several years ago. I have always loved music passionately and to be exposed to so much awesome gear and enthusiastic people in one place got me hooked!

I’ve been lurking for a long time, but decided to jump in with some of my playlist tracks as I find that many of the more commonly known tracks have become pretty stale (Hotel California anyone?). I wanted to share some alternatives to the same-old same-old that I’ll be using to test gear with in a couple weeks in Denver.

So without further ado, here’s some music I've been utilizing as test tracks!






*Sub-Bass:*
“When I Grow Up”
By Fever Ray
From _Fever Ray
_
For fans of moody electronica, Fever Ray’s 2009 eponymous debut album is full of sonic excursions. I’ve been using “When I Grow Up” as a test for sub-bass due to the ever-present deep bass beats present throughout the track, as well as the bass drop at 1:28. In particular, the initial synth bass sequence sounds dull and subdued on lower-end gear, whereas a good rig brings impact and power to this track’s sub-bass elements.






*Bass:*
“Wake Me When I’m Dead”
By The Brand New Heavies
From _Heavy Rhyme Experience, Vol. 1
_
Just like its title states, this album is truly a heavy foray into jazz, funk and rap fusion. Aside from being a superb album to listen to with good mixing and mastering, “Wake Me When I’m Dead” is a great option for testing bass.  It is a percussive and bass-centric track, and the bass guitar on this track should sound textured, with the fierce kick drum packing a punch.  Neither of these occur in lesser headphone rigs.






*Mids:*
“You Are The Everything”
By R.E.M.
From _Green (Remastered)
_
The magic of this epic track is tied up in Stipe's vocals, the mandolin, and those back porch cricket sounds bringing to mind a starry night in Athens, GA. The song features a lilting mandolin and nuanced bass line that tends to sound diminished on a lower-end setup, falling beneath Michael Stipe’s vocals, which then lack richness. However, a listen on a better rig elevates and enhances instrument and vocal levels, and thus restoring the magic in its mids.






*Highs: *
“La cascate di Viridiana”
By Goblin
From _Il fantastico viaggio del "bagarozzo" Mark
_
My introduction to Goblin began with an obsession over Dario Argento’s classic _Giallo_ horror film Suspiria, one of several Argento films that was scored by Goblin. Combining elements of prog-rock and jazz, Goblin’s sound is weird yet fantastical, but always ambitious. On lesser gear, the highs in “La cascate di Viridiana” can lose coherency and roll off severely:  synths, cymbals and chimes blend into a limpid soup lacking in definition. By contrast, better gear will reproduce these highs clearly with air to spare, conveying an ethereal realism that adds magic to the track.






*Detail:  *
“Eminence Front”
By The Who
From _It’s Hard_

The first time I heard “Eminence Front” on a good rig, I experienced that most sublime and most common of audiophile cliches -- I heard something that I had never heard before.  With a detailed listening rig:  (a) the synths should sound clear; (b) the lead guitar is electrifying; and (c) Townsend’s vocals are richer, more natural, and delivered with a visceral texture.  By contrast, lower-end gear will make those elements sound veiled, blurry, and even smeared to a degree.  If you’re not getting goosebumps listening to “Eminence Front” then your rig could probably use some improvement.  Either that or you don’t like The Who, in which case I can’t help you.






*Separation:*
“Bye Bye Blackbird”
By Keith Jarrett, Gary Peacock, Paul Motian
From _At The Deer Head Inn_

There are few recording challenges as difficult as capturing distinct elements than a live recording.  And yet, on better gear, I can almost see Jarrett’s piano, Motian’s brushwork, and Peacock’s plucking clearly and distinctly.  Even Jarrett’s seemingly haphazard scat rising above random audience contributions (drinks clinking, clapping and occasional chair scooting) seems to be an instrument all in and of itself. By contrast, these elements lack definition when played back on lesser gear.






*Soundstage: *
“I Believe In You (1997 Remastered Version)”
By Talk Talk
From _Spirit of Eden
_
Being one of my favorite albums, I’ve had the opportunity to hear this track on many different setups.  On lesser gear that isn’t good at conveying space and air, the track tends to sound small and cramped, with musical elements that are pushed together. Listening with a good rig, however, the track opens like a blossoming flower. The myriad instrumental elements flourish, and the vocals come to life, enveloping the listener in a vibrant and magical soundstage that low-end gear can only hint at.






*Imaging: *
“My crap’s ****ed Up”
By Warren Zevon
From _Life’ll Kill Ya
_
Such a well-crafted song, “My crap’s ****ed Up” demanded excellent mastering. Kudos to famed mastering engineer Greg Calbi for the feat of capturing this intimate studio session for all posterity with tremendous naturalness. I get the sense the track was recorded in a small studio space, and yet I can still place Zevon and his players huddled around him, distinctly and easily.  On lesser gear, the imaging tends to become fuzzier, and just a bit hazy. A good rig will truly reveal the story of the music with a strong sense of presence, turning a hauntingly beautiful song into something much more personal to the listener.






*Overall: *
“This Must Be The Place (Naive Melody)”
By Talking Heads
From _Stop Making Sense: Special New Edition
_
Without the controlled environment of a studio recording session, concert recordings are notoriously finicky. Thankfully, _Stop Making Sense_ captures the essence of Talking Heads and a sweet moment in time.  It is, in my opinion, one of the greatest concert recordings, having been recorded, mixed and mastered incredibly well.  And with the the right setup, it shines.  With “This Must Be The Place (Naive Melody)” I feel as if I'm there witnessing this moment in musical history.


_My Tidal playlist containing the tracks above can be accessed HERE._

And that’s wrap! Thanks for reading my first post, especially if you made it this far.

I’d love to hear what you’ve been listening to as well, so feel free to share your CanJam test track lists in the thread (unless of course they are _strictly_ Diana Krall).

I’ll be at CanJam @ RMAF in a couple weeks, and would be happy to discuss music/gear, and do some listening with my fellow Head-Fi’ers. See y’all soon!!


----------



## Stillhart

Calliope said:


> *My CanJam @ RMAF Audition Tracks!
> 
> ...snip...*
> 
> ...



Welcome to Head-fi, sorry about your wallet!

Love that Fever Ray album, I think it's a great choice for bass testing.  It's definitely on my test SD Card.  Here's a link to my test tracks on Tidal:  LINK

In other news, I'll be joining you all in Denver as well.  Maybe I'll find my karting trophy and bring it along.  :-D


----------



## warrenpchi

Calliope said:


> *My CanJam @ RMAF Audition Tracks!*



*Epic First Post:*  Achievement Unlocked!  



Stillhart said:


> Maybe I'll find my karting trophy and bring it along.  :-D



Bring it!


----------



## Calliope

Stillhart said:


> Welcome to Head-fi, sorry about your wallet!
> 
> Love that Fever Ray album, I think it's a great choice for bass testing.  It's definitely on my test SD Card.  Here's a link to my test tracks on Tidal:  LINK
> 
> In other news, I'll be joining you all in Denver as well.  Maybe I'll find my karting trophy and bring it along.  :-D



Thanks for the welcome and playlist link too!

What's this about karting?


----------



## Calliope

warrenpchi said:


> *Epic First Post:*  Achievement Unlocked!
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it!


Thank you! I've learned much from my lurkage here, happy to contribute a little somethin'!


----------



## AxelCloris

Stillhart said:


> In other news, I'll be joining you all in Denver as well.  Maybe I'll find my karting trophy and bring it along.  :-D


Still coasting on the glory from 3 years ago, eh? Maybe I should bring my little league trophy too. We can try to get a dedicated area for "one hit wonders" in a corner of the RMEC.


----------



## Stillhart

AxelCloris said:


> Still coasting on the glory from 3 years ago, eh? Maybe I should bring my little league trophy too. We can try to get a dedicated area for "one hit wonders" in a corner of the RMEC.


I wouldn't have to coast if you'd find that "lost" SD card with the video of my epic win.  

And really, I don't think @jude would appreciate your equating his racing with me beating some little leaguers.


----------



## Ryouta Sasaki

I'm looking forward to it!!!


----------



## buke9

Will be nice to see @Stillhart , @warrenpchi and @AxelCloris again I’m buying.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I'm traveling all the way from NJ to this RMAF, I missed Canjam NYC, I won't miss this one. I have tons of stuff I want to hear before I make my next purchase. Can't freaking wait man!.


----------



## joe

Hey all, if you need a CanJam @ RMAF 2018 badge, *please PM me and I will add it to your profile*.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone know if sennheiser will have the he-1 at RMAF? I believe they have a room, as well as a table. If they are bringing the he-1, are there signups?


----------



## FunctionalDoc

Allanmarcus said:


> Anyone know if sennheiser will have the he-1 at RMAF? I believe they have a room, as well as a table. If they are bringing the he-1, are there signups?


I PM AxelCloris and he said no a few weeks ago . They didn't show the HE-1 last year either


----------



## Stillhart

Allanmarcus said:


> Anyone know if sennheiser will have the he-1 at RMAF? I believe they have a room, as well as a table. If they are bringing the he-1, are there signups?


@Evshrug or @Sennheiser might know.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

When is the video for Rmaf releasing?


----------



## Rowethren

Probably in the next couple of hours I would have guessed.


----------



## AxelCloris

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> When is the video for Rmaf releasing?


Once it's ready.


----------



## jude

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> When is the video for Rmaf releasing?





Rowethren said:


> Probably in the next couple of hours I would have guessed.



Sorry, guys, we're running a bit late on this one, so we'll likely be working through the weekend to finish it. There are several new products in this preview, and some of them arrived in just the past few days (some as recently as yesterday).

I promise once it's done, we'll upload it and post it here.

I hope to see you in Denver!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

jude said:


> Sorry, guys, we're running a bit late on this one, so we'll likely be working through the weekend to finish it. There are several new products in this preview, and some of them arrived in just the past few days (some as recently as yesterday).
> 
> I promise once it's done, we'll upload it and post it here.
> 
> I hope to see you in Denver!


Sweet success, Jude. See you in Denver. I'll make sure to say hi this time since I didn't say anything @ Canjam NYC 17 lol. I'll be easy to recognize since I'm not a small fellow.


----------



## jude

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> Sweet success, Jude. See you in Denver. I'll make sure to say hi this time since I didn't say anything @ Canjam NYC 17 lol. I'll be easy to recognize since I'm not a small fellow.



Please do say hi, @PeteSTRADAMUS. While you may be easy to recognize, I'm quite short, so might be harder to find.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

jude said:


> Please do say hi, @PeteSTRADAMUS. While you may be easy to recognize, I'm quite short, so might be harder to find.


You got it, brother!.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> Will be nice to see @Stillhart , @warrenpchi and @AxelCloris again I’m buying.



Oh no, you don't get to preemptively calls dibs like that!  It shall, as it always has been, be decided by a spontaneous food fight!    How've you been brother?  Gonna be great to see you again!


----------



## Stillhart

warrenpchi said:


> Oh no, you don't get to preemptively calls dibs like that!  It shall, as it always has been, be decided by a spontaneous food fight!    How've you been brother?  Gonna be great to see you again!



Dibs on fighting with lobster mac n cheese!


----------



## musicman59 (Sep 28, 2018)

Stillhart said:


> Dibs on fighting with lobster mac n cheese!


That's the @bearFNF special!! 

See you guys next week!!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

AxelCloris said:


> Once it's ready.



 lmao!


----------



## buke9

As it will be for me my friend. I owe you some beers though .


----------



## buke9

Stillhart said:


> Dibs on fighting with lobster mac n cheese!


 Fighting over but not with .


----------



## Hansotek

Stillhart said:


> Dibs on fighting with lobster mac n cheese!



So we’re using it as a weapon now? That probably violates some kind of international accord, right?


----------



## buke9

Hansotek said:


> So we’re using it as a weapon now? That probably violates some kind of international accord, right?


 As it should .


----------



## bearFNF (Sep 29, 2018)

musicman59 said:


> That's the @bearFNF special!!
> 
> See you guys next week!!


ACK!!! Just had a REAL bad flashback....hot toes and @$$...NOOOOOO!!!!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone. 

Just need to get over this cold.....


----------



## 336881

FunctionalDoc said:


> I agree what about just going with Axpona in Chicago April 12-14 .



That would be awesome.


----------



## Allanmarcus

bearFNF said:


> ACK!!! Just had a REAL bad flashback....hot toes and @$$...NOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone.
> 
> Just need to get over this cold.....


Good luck on the cold.  I’m just coming out of a bad sinus infections (like ER bad), so I feel for you. I also got a temporary crown, which I will still have at RMAF, so I hoping the music isn’t so loud as to cause the crown to pop out!

I was all excited about a possible sennheiser room, but I think it’s just one of the low end demo rooms with a sennheiser headphone. By the way, often those rooms are empty, and they have some headphone gear in them, so they aren’t a bad place to listen, assuming the gear in the room is attractive to you.


----------



## Zachik

bearFNF said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone.


Hope to see you again, 2 years later...


----------



## warrenpchi

musicman59 said:


> That's the @bearFNF special!!



I wanted to warn him, but he was too far away!  



buke9 said:


> Fighting over



You win! 



Hansotek said:


> So we’re using it as a weapon now? That probably violates some kind of international accord, right?



Dude, it was always a weapon!  



bearFNF said:


> ACK!!! Just had a REAL bad flashback....hot toes and @$$...NOOOOOO!!!!!



I know you spent time looking for an apropos emoji, just like I did just now.  



Allanmarcus said:


> I hoping the music isn’t so loud as to cause the crown to pop out!



I wonder what dB level it would take to eject body parts?  



Zachik said:


> Hope to see you again, 2 years later...



Looks like we're getting the band back together!


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Looks like we're getting the band back together!


Yup - almost as much fun as actually playing with all the new gear...


----------



## warrenpchi

*Any Questions?*

Attention All Head-Fiers!  I will be moderating two fun seminars at RMAF this year.  And regardless of whether you're coming to CanJam @ RMAF or not, *you can participate!*   But how???

As many of you know, RMAF seminars are captured on video, and subsequently uploaded at a later date.  This means that, even if you aren't able to make it to RMAF, you can still ask a question (through me), and have it answered for your viewing pleasure later!  Time and appropriateness permitting, I can be your proxy, and ask your questions on your behalf.  Here are the seminars that I will be moderating:

*Do Earphones Now Rival Full-Size Headphones in Performance?*
_Sun Oct 7 @ 12:30 pm – 1:30 pm_
*Speakers:*  Karl Cartwright (Westone); Matt Engstrom (Shure); Mario Gebhardt (beyerdynamic); Sankar Thiagasamudrum (Audeze)
_In-ear headphones may have surpassed traditional headphones in terms of market share, but are they able to offer the comparable performance that audiophiles demand? This session will discuss this question in-depth, looking at the designs and driver technologies that are pushing earphone performance to higher ground._

*The 2018 Headphone Audio AMA — Ask The Experts*
_Sat Oct 6 @ 5:00 pm – 6:00 pm_
*Speakers:  *Paul Barton (PSB & NAD); Dan Clark (MrSpeakers); Nicolas Debard (Focal); Thorsten Loesch (iFi Audio)
_Do you want to know about the secret sauce behind your favorite headphone audio products?  Most importantly, would you like a sneak peek at the exciting landscape ahead? Bring all of your burning questions to The 2018 Headphone Audio AMA's all-star panel!_

Please go ahead at post your questions (specifying a specific panelist if applicable) *here in this thread* no later than the day before that seminar is to take place.  That's all there is to it!    In addition, Jude will be moderating a seminar as well:

*Digital Signal Processing (DSP) In Headphones: Stigma or Solution?*
_Oct 5 @ 4:15 pm – 5:15 pm_
*Speakers:* Paul Barton (PSB & NAD); Mario Gebhardt (beyerdynamic); Sankar Thiagasamudrum (Audeze)
_With technology advancing at a relentless pace, acoustic pioneers are now incorporating innovative DSP methods in their quest to offer us greater fidelity — and more. This begs the question: Can DSP improve the listening experience for dyed-in-the-wool audio purists? Join these industry leaders to discuss how DSP is reshaping the audio of the future._

While I am not moderating that seminar, I will be attending it.  So if you have any questions for that panel, I can attempt to ask them by proxy as well.

RMAF seminars are always a good time, and I have rarely come away from one without being intrigued, entertained, or both!  I imagine that this year's seminars will meet with that tradition, and I looking forward to seeing what questions you guys might have...
*so post 'em if ya got 'em!  *


----------



## drgajet

Yes, hot toes and a**.  See you all there.


----------



## Rowethren

Is there an RMAF impressions thread yet? Tried searching for it but came up empty.


----------



## someyoungguy

Calliope said:


> *My CanJam @ RMAF Audition Tracks!*
> 
> Greetings all! As CanJam @ RMAF is swiftly approaching, I wanted to introduce myself and share some test tracks that I’ve been listening to and playlisting in anticipation of the event.
> 
> ...


Nice!

Good to see some Fever Rey. Like many others I first heard of her from googling the title track on Vikings, where I also discovered Wardruna


----------



## musicman59

drgajet said:


> Yes, hot toes and a**.  See you all there.


Jim! Long time not hearing from you!
It’s going to be nice to see you again brother!


----------



## Calliope

someyoungguy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Good to see some Fever Ray. Like many others I first heard of her from googling the title track on Vikings, where I also discovered Wardruna



Thank you! I too discovered Wardruna via Vikings - epic music and an epic series!


----------



## Mediahound

What's the parking like at the Marriott? Do they charge to park there? If so, any recommendations for nearby places to park that might be free? Is there street parking?


----------



## miceblue

warrenpchi said:


> *Any Questions?*
> 
> Attention All Head-Fiers!  I will be moderating two fun seminars at RMAF this year.  And regardless of whether you're coming to CanJam @ RMAF or not, *you can participate!*   But how???
> 
> ...


I'm going to try to attend the seminars this year, but in case I don't, I'm curious about these two question for any and/or both panels:
When it comes to getting the sense of space from headphones/earphones, what is the main contribution to the perceived sound? Is it the transducers' size and/or amount of air it can move (in which headphones would have the clear advantage over in-ear earphones), is it the frequency response (in which in-ear earphones could match headphones), or is it more complicated?


----------



## Allanmarcus

miceblue said:


> I'm going to try to attend the seminars this year, but in case I don't, I'm curious about these two question for any and/or both panels:
> When it comes to getting the sense of space from headphones/earphones, what is the main contribution to the perceived sound? Is it the transducers' size and/or amount of air it can move (in which headphones would have the clear advantage over in-ear earphones), is it the frequency response (in which in-ear earphones could match headphones), or is it more complicated?


Take a look,at this page and watch their video

https://www.rtings.com/headphones/tests/sound-quality/soundstage


----------



## Allanmarcus

Anyone know if any booth will have the new Quad ERA-1 headphones?


----------



## miceblue

Allanmarcus said:


> Take a look,at this page and watch their video
> 
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/tests/sound-quality/soundstage


Hm, that is interesting. I'm curious as to what the experts think.

Specifically Sankar and/or Thorsten might be able to chime in on this topic since Sankar representing Audeze has fantastic DSP for their Mobius (which I love), and Thorsten representing iFi Audio has great a great analog crossfeed effect through their 3D+ enabled devices. From my experiences through these effects (or even something like the Smyth Realiser), the soundstage is frequency-response dependent. However if this is the case, why don't in-ears sound similar to full-sized headphones in this regard?


----------



## warrenpchi

miceblue said:


> I'm going to try to attend the seminars this year, but in case I don't, I'm curious about these two question for any and/or both panels:
> When it comes to getting the sense of space from headphones/earphones, what is the main contribution to the perceived sound? Is it the transducers' size and/or amount of air it can move (in which headphones would have the clear advantage over in-ear earphones), is it the frequency response (in which in-ear earphones could match headphones), or is it more complicated?



You got it!


----------



## DekoniAudio (Oct 2, 2018)

Dear fans and friends of easy Mods, community, and Dekoni: we have some fun announcements to make today!

First of all, a big shout-out to @Wiljen and @Army-Firedawg for their showcase reviews of the Dekoni Blue, plus everyone who has contributed to making our Dekoni Blue demo tour a big success! The tour has really been picking up steam with more impressions on the tour thread, and the pace quickens now that we dedicated a second test kit including a Blue, Fostex amp, commemorative log book. Consensus opinion is growing that Dekoni took a studio monitor headphone and converted it to a warm, musical enjoyment headphone with surprisingly deep bass extension, and the Blue impressions speak for themselves! If you want to demo the Blue and cannot attend CanJam, sign up for the tour!

Speaking of CanJam, Dekoni is amped up to be attending RMAF this weekend! Laundry is in the washing machine, headphones are encased, and our sleep schedules are (mostly) fixed. We’re looking forward to seeing everyone there! For everyone who cannot attend, we will be making regular posts on Instagram chronicling the adventure, and have a special coupon code "RMAF" for $100 off the Dekoni Blue that will only be active through October 31st. Make old favorites new again with a fresh suit of pads, or scoop a deal on the Dekoni Blue with all it’s charm and planar goodness.

Lastly, we put our upgraded measurement system to good inaugural use, including with our new HD 700 pads. Check out our announcement to find out why pink is the new black!


----------



## ufospls2

Looking forward to the video on the products at RMAF. After hammering at it over the weekend, any news on when it will be released?


----------



## Allanmarcus

ufospls2 said:


> Looking forward to the video on the products at RMAF. After hammering at it over the weekend, any news on when it will be released?


assume before the show


----------



## jude

Today. Promise. (Again, sorry it's later than we wanted it to be.) Still working on final edits.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

jude said:


> Today. Promise. (Again, sorry it's later than we wanted it to be.) Still working on final edits.


Ah, forget the edit's, we'll take the raw cut lol. .


----------



## ufospls2

jude said:


> Today. Promise. (Again, sorry it's later than we wanted it to be.) Still working on final edits.



No worries duder. Was just curious : )


----------



## Allanmarcus

FYI, just saw this on EnjoyTheMusic

*New ABYSS Diana Phi Planar Magnetic Headphone To Appear At RMAF 2018*
The *ABYSS* Diana luxury line of headphones was launched in early 2018, with their new model being launched at the *Rocky Mountain International Audio Fest* this weekend. Touted by the company as the world's thinnest boutique headphone, it has since changed longstanding perceptions of headphone physics by easily comparing to and in many cases besting the highest performance headphones. ABYSS has since worked toward furthering this success, producing a second higher performance Diana version that's 'bigger on the inside' by incorporating the Phi planar speakers from their flagship AB-1266 Phi CC. The new Diana Phi ($3995) is said to have world-class dynamics, resolution, a sound never before heard in such a compact package. As with any ABYSS, she's quite capable of playing any genre of music to an extreme level of enjoyment, limited only by the electronics and recording. The goosebump inducing 'you are there' sound is to die for. ABYSS has also created a new ear pad to better match the acoustics of the new Phi drivers. Also bigger on the inside, the new pads further expand on soundscape and comfort. Color is Titanium Gray (custom colors available) and the headphone is sculpted from aircraft grade aluminum for incredible strength. The earpads are sporty leathers and soft Alcantara, while the large 63mm patent-pending Phi planar drivers have a ultra-low mass diaphragm for extremely fast bass impact and subtle lifelike details to music. Emotion headband magnetically adjusts and contours your head for a comfortable fit. A dual zipper canvas carry case with leather accents and accessory pockets for easy travel is also included. Weight is 350 grams, impedance is 32 Ohms, and sensitivity 91dB/mw. Also included are cables by JPS Labs, length 1.5 meter with choice of 3.5 mm, 2.5 mm balanced, 4 pin XLR or 4.4 mm balanced plug (additional cables may be purchased separately).


----------



## mrspeakers

Hello folks! We're excited to see everyone at another CanJam RMAF, it's always a great time and a great show. We'll be right in the center of CanJam in booths 64/65, and we'll also be hosting a Quiet(er) room with our friends from Mojo Audio in room 538, with some amazing gear. Please swing by to say hello!

We have lots of new stuff to show, and some great specials. For starters, we'll be showing some new products, including our ETHER Flow 1.1 and our VIVO cables, which set a new standard in bundled cable ergonomics and performance. 

We'll also be offering 10% off on our VOCE, ETHER Flow and AEON headphones, 15% off if you purchase two. We will have a special on the lovely Questyle QP2r, which will be 10% off and include some nice free extras like a case and base.


----------



## Cinder

mrspeakers said:


> Hello folks! We're excited to see everyone at another CanJam RMAF, it's always a great time and a great show. We'll be right in the center of CanJam in booths 64/65, and we'll also be hosting a Quiet(er) room with our friends from Mojo Audio in room 538, with some amazing gear. Please swing by to say hello!
> 
> We have lots of new stuff to show, and some great specials. For starters, we'll be showing some new products, including our ETHER Flow 1.1 and our VIVO cables, which set a new standard in bundled cable ergonomics and performance.
> 
> We'll also be offering 10% off on our VOCE, ETHER Flow and AEON headphones, 15% off if you purchase two. We will have a special on the lovely Questyle QP2r, which will be 10% off and include some nice free extras like a case and base.



I'll be there on Friday. Hopefully, my assistant and I can come by for a good listen!


----------



## Allanmarcus

Here's an unofficial list of show discounts. If you learn of any more, please post there and I will update the first post.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/rmaf-2018-show-discount-reports-not-impressions.890255/


----------



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

MrSpeakers, Chord Electronics, FiiO, Manley Labs, and HiFiMAN all reveal new products at CanJam @ RMAF 2018, happening October 5-7, 2018 in Denver, Colorado. There will be even more companies debuting new products -- headphones, amps, DACs, and more -- at CanJam @ RMAF, so be sure to watch this video for a sampling of everything you can hear and see at CanJam @ RMAF.


_CanJam London 2018 Preview Video - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Joe Cwik, Brian Murphy, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## Zachik

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> MrSpeakers, Chord Electronics, FiiO, Manley Labs, and HiFiMAN all reveal new products at CanJam @ RMAF 2018, happening October 5-7, 2018 in Denver, Colorado. There will be even more companies debuting new products -- headphones, amps, DACs, and more -- at CanJam @ RMAF, so be sure to watch this video for a sampling of everything you can hear and see at CanJam @ RMAF.
> 
> ...



YAY!!!! My friend, you definitely cut it close with your promise of being released TODAY...  
I will watch it tonight for sure, and see you in 3 days!!!


----------



## TSAVAlan

Ether 2! Excited for it!


----------



## Cagin

I love canjam previews!


----------



## kid vic

Damn, just bought Ether flows.... Though the flow 2's will be way out of my price range.


----------



## ufospls2

Damn. So much cool stuff I even checked flight prices. Too expensive sadly. Hope everyone there has a great time!


----------



## miceblue

jude said:


> NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> 
> MrSpeakers, Chord Electronics, FiiO, Manley Labs, and HiFiMAN all reveal new products at CanJam @ RMAF 2018, happening October 5-7, 2018 in Denver, Colorado. There will be even more companies debuting new products -- headphones, amps, DACs, and more -- at CanJam @ RMAF, so be sure to watch this video for a sampling of everything you can hear and see at CanJam @ RMAF.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Video Time Stamps



0:38 - MrSpeakers
3:49 - Chord Electronics
8:30 - FiiO
12:22 - Campfire Audio
14:11 - ABYSS Headphones
16:02 - Fostex
17:49 - Benchmark Media
19:24 - EarSonics
21:18 - Audio Precision
22:07 - Seminars
24:08 - Sony
29:46 - Meze Audio
32:00 - Astell&Kern
34:51 - JH Audio
37:02- iFi Audio
38:46 - Empire Ears
41:08 - HIFIMAN
44:01 - 64 Audio
45:03 - Sennheiser
46:44 - Shure
48:00 - Schiit Audio
49:27 - Audeze
50:50 - RHA
51:50 - Westone
53:40 - Focal
54:19 - Woo Audio
54:56 - Quad ERA-1
55:45 - Mackie
57:22 - Manley Labs
59:40 - Beyerdynamic
1:02:05 - Dragonfire Acoustics
1:03:47 - JDS Labs
1:04:24 - XI Audio
1:04:58 - ZMF Audio
1:05:52 - HIFIMAN
1:06:38 - Complete list of exhibitors


----------



## phase0

Congrats on a great presentation and making me want to spend money I don't have on things I probably don't need but suddenly sound like I can't live without.


----------



## Sound Eq

nice to see new hifiman headphones being pushed out every Wednesday


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

So much goodness, only 2 days for me squeeze all of this in. See all you guys there.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

ufospls2 said:


> Damn. So much cool stuff I even checked flight prices. Too expensive sadly. Hope everyone there has a great time!


Lol, my flight cost me $502 bucks to get there from NJ. But it's going to be well worth it to me.


----------



## mrspeakers

Hi everyone! We'll have 10 ETHER 2s at the show. Check them out in our booth 64.65, our quiet(er) room 538, and at Chord Audio, Ampsandsound, WooAudio, and others. And the price is lower than I think people expected, $1,999.99.


----------



## kp297

mrspeakers said:


> Hi everyone! We'll have 10 ETHER 2s at the show. Check them out in our booth 64.65, our quiet(er) room 538, and at Chord Audio, Ampsandsound, WooAudio, and others. And the price is lower than I think people expected, $1,999.99.



Will we get a Fang Bian moment at RMAF? 

"The Ether 2 thousand doll- err I mean, the Ether 2..." hahaha


----------



## Matez

After seeing Jude's vid my shopping list got full again. Drat! Will this ever end? <self slap>


----------



## P.Car

ufospls2 said:


> Damn. So much cool stuff I even checked flight prices. Too expensive sadly. Hope everyone there has a great time!



Don't worry, it's going to be cold and rainy...

The weather seems to be bad no matter when the show falls.

There's been a few years where the weather has been beautiful but in the past 8 years or so, that's only happened a few times.


----------



## fiascogarcia

P.Car said:


> Don't worry, it's going to be cold and rainy...
> 
> The weather seems to be bad no matter when the show falls.
> 
> There's been a few years where the weather has been beautiful but in the past 8 years or so, that's only happened a few times.


At least it's not in giant tents this year.  That's a plus in bad weather!


----------



## emusic13

Priorities...spend money to travel to listen to gear, or spend money to buy gear lol


----------



## miceblue

P.Car said:


> Don't worry, it's going to be cold and rainy...
> 
> The weather seems to be bad no matter when the show falls.
> 
> There's been a few years where the weather has been beautiful but in the past 8 years or so, that's only happened a few times.


It depends on what 'bad' is. : p

Last year it snowed and it was beautiful. : D


----------



## bearFNF

Well crude, I will not be able to make it, The "cold" turned into a lot more than I thought it was and I was advise not to fly (ears and chest I wont get too detailed but it will take a week or two to get rid of).
Just got done canceling all my reservations...pity party for Bob... 

I was looking forward to seeing you all. It will need to wait for next time.


----------



## Zachik

bearFNF said:


> Well crude, I will not be able to make it, The "cold" turned into a lot more than I thought it was and I was advise not to fly (ears and chest I wont get too detailed but it will take a week or two to get rid of).
> Just got done canceling all my reservations...pity party for Bob...
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing you all. It will need to wait for next time.


Bummer 
I think my next one would be SoCal in June 2019 - maybe see you there?


----------



## bearFNF

Zachik said:


> Bummer
> I think my next one would be SoCal in June 2019 - maybe see you there?


Maybe, will look into that.
I changed my flight to cover AXPONA in April. They were nice enough to do it with no charge due to the circumstances. HEH actually ended with a  credit back due tot he flight being cheaper. The agent said I was the only one on the plane so far, LOL.

Just sitting hear watching the video and having a pity party....so many things I wanted to hear and people I wanted to see.


----------



## Stillhart

bearFNF said:


> Maybe, will look into that.
> I changed my flight to cover AXPONA in April. They were nice enough to do it with no charge due to the circumstances. HEH actually ended with a  credit back due tot he flight being cheaper. The agent said I was the only one on the plane so far, LOL.
> 
> Just sitting hear watching the video and having a pity party....so many things I wanted to hear and people I wanted to see.


Aw bummer dude, sorry to hear that.  Next time!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

P.Car said:


> Don't worry, it's going to be cold and rainy...
> 
> The weather seems to be bad no matter when the show falls.
> 
> There's been a few years where the weather has been beautiful but in the past 8 years or so, that's only happened a few times.


How thick of a jacket should I bring with myself? Since I'm coming from the east coast.


----------



## Evshrug (Oct 3, 2018)

bearFNF said:


> Well crude, I will not be able to make it, The "cold" turned into a lot more than I thought it was and I was advise not to fly (ears and chest I wont get too detailed but it will take a week or two to get rid of).
> Just got done canceling all my reservations...pity party for Bob...
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing you all. It will need to wait for next time.


Aw man... you seriously will be missed. My gang will raise a few glasses to ya!



PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> How thick of a jacket should I bring with myself? Since I'm coming from the east coast.


Looks like the local weather will vary between 70 degrees and 37 degrees. 



Spoiler: Overly detailed clothing recommendation joke



I'd say a fall jacket should be enough during the daytime, but wear layers (which is always a wise travel idea). I'll be wearing a tee shirt inside the event, but I'll probably bring my leather jacket and a thin sweater for jaunts around town. I highly recommend a button up shirt and traveler jeans from Banana Republic, they look fancy and feel great, the pants resist wrinkles, and then you can put on a thin Merino wool sweater that weighs nothing over top of the button-up. Oh, you probably can't eat at most restaurants without shoes as well, and socks will help prevent chafing from standing all day. Hat is good too.


----------



## Icenine2

Watching the video made me think back to my HeadRoom Home amp and Senn "phones I bought on a Stereophile recommend 23 years ago. How far we've traveled here............


----------



## Cinder

If there's anyone who is planning on attending RMAF, plays MTG, and will be in town Friday: I will be attending an FNM about two miles away from the Marriot and I'd love to play there with ya'll. Just DM me if you are interested.


----------



## AxelCloris

bearFNF said:


> Well crude, I will not be able to make it, The "cold" turned into a lot more than I thought it was and I was advise not to fly (ears and chest I wont get too detailed but it will take a week or two to get rid of).
> Just got done canceling all my reservations...pity party for Bob...
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing you all. It will need to wait for next time.


Rest well, friend. There's going to be a big, empty space without you here, but taking care of your health always comes first. You'll be missed this weekend, but hopefully it'll only be a short while until we get another chance to get together.


----------



## joe

bearFNF said:


> Well crude, I will not be able to make it, The "cold" turned into a lot more than I thought it was and I was advise not to fly (ears and chest I wont get too detailed but it will take a week or two to get rid of).
> Just got done canceling all my reservations...pity party for Bob...
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing you all. It will need to wait for next time.



You will be missed, sir!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

First canjam for me! What tips do you all have for a newbie who's going by himself?


----------



## phase0

Drunkenmunkey said:


> First canjam for me! What tips do you all have for a newbie who's going by himself?


Don't get overwhelmed LOL. Don't try to hear everything. Get you list ready ahead of time for what you must hear and try to find out what booth/room they're in. Also plan to walk around and check out some of the amazing 2-channel systems in the show case rooms (!!) Get your must-checks out of the way before you get lost on the random stuff. However much money in your bank account. Prepare for it to be empty and pack an extra credit card...


----------



## Bazirker

Wo


mrspeakers said:


> Hi everyone! We'll have 10 ETHER 2s at the show. Check them out in our booth 64.65, our quiet(er) room 538, and at Chord Audio, Ampsandsound, WooAudio, and others. And the price is lower than I think people expected, $1,999.99.



Wondering if there's any chance the Massdrop x MrSpeakers Ether CX Closed Headphones might make an appearance? I'd love to get a listen to a set of those, as there's a vague chance in hell I could actually afford them :-D


----------



## Allanmarcus

Info on the hifiman stuff from innerfidelity

Arya headphone which is a planar-magnetic over-ear that adapts HE1000 V2-series driver technology at a lower price point ($1,599 USD).

$699 USD HE5se planar-magnetic over-ear which is limited to only 500 units and is being released to celebrate the 10th year anniversary of the original model. HIFIMAN said that the HE5se “…features wooden cups similar to the original, with improved build quality, headband, and overall durability that reflects the company’s years of headphone design evolution. Each HE5se will include a glass plate and laser etching marking the 10th anniversary special edition. 

Jade: Available either as headphones alone (Frequency Response: 7Hz -90kHz, Bias Voltage: 550V-650V, Weight: 365g) for $1,500 USD or with the dedicated 14-pound solid-state amplifier for $2,500 USD all-in, this offers significant savings as a bundle since the amp alone is set to retail for $1,599 USD.

Read more at https://www.innerfidelity.com/conte...atic-headphone-system-and#vXdi06vxlfk0XGeF.99


----------



## Mediahound

I'll have some Stax with me:


----------



## miceblue

Mediahound said:


> I'll have some Stax with me:


That's usually my line!


----------



## Cagin

miceblue said:


> That's usually my line!


yt vid asmr tapping on that can, do iiiiiiiit


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Allanmarcus said:


> Info on the hifiman stuff from innerfidelity
> 
> Arya headphone which is a planar-magnetic over-ear that adapts HE1000 V2-series driver technology at a lower price point ($1,599 USD).
> 
> ...


Shocking low price for the Jade II. Another one joins the list.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

This is the level of my excitement for this weekend lol


----------



## Stillhart

Drunkenmunkey said:


> First canjam for me! What tips do you all have for a newbie who's going by himself?



Bring music.  SD Card, USB stick, DAP, all three, whatever.  But never count on them having music you like or are familiar with.

Bring a headphone.  It's always nice to have your own familiar headphone (doesn't matter how good or bad it is) to reset your baseline.  After a while it all sort of blends together and it's nice to find a quiet spot to go listen to your gear for a bit and "cleanse the palette".

Wear comfy shoes.  This should go without saying.

Common courtesy.  When you're done demoing, or swapping headphones, turn the volume down on your listening station.  This protects the gear and the ears of the next person in line.  

Hygiene.  I don't know you so don't take this personally but... shower before you go.  Nobody wants to wear headphones after they've been on a greazy head.

Beyond that, just have fun!  There's something awesome about being in a room full of people who share your passion.  You can turn to most anyone and strike up a conversation about something that you saw or heard or noticed.  Make some friends.


----------



## ironpeg

I will bring all of my Effect Audio cables and Cross Lambda Audio cables to the RMAF18. Feel free to PM me if any of you want to try them.


----------



## Mediahound

Stillhart said:


> Bring music.  SD Card, USB stick, DAP, all three, whatever.  But never count on them having music you like or are familiar with.
> 
> Bring a headphone.  It's always nice to have your own familiar headphone (doesn't matter how good or bad it is) to reset your baseline.  After a while it all sort of blends together and it's nice to find a quiet spot to go listen to your gear for a bit and "cleanse the palette".
> 
> ...




 Good tips. I’ve always wondered how long is it acceptable to stay at one station and listen?


----------



## Stillhart

Mediahound said:


> Good tips. I’ve always wondered how long is it acceptable to stay at one station and listen?


I think that is pretty subjective.  How many stations are there for that gear?  Are there people waiting?  Are you window shopping or actually trying to make a purchasing decision?  Etc...

At the end of the day, it's important to realize that shows like this are actually pretty piss poor demoing conditions.  Spending a ton of time on something on a loud show floor isn't going to get you much further than the first few minutes of listening. Given that, I personally tend to err on the side of courtesy and letting other people have their turns.


----------



## Mediahound

Stillhart said:


> I think that is pretty subjective.  How many stations are there for that gear?  Are there people waiting?  Are you window shopping or actually trying to make a purchasing decision?  Etc...
> 
> At the end of the day, it's important to realize that shows like this are actually pretty piss poor demoing conditions.  Spending a ton of time on something on a loud show floor isn't going to get you much further than the first few minutes of listening. Given that, I personally tend to err on the side of courtesy and letting other people have their turns.



 Makes sense. I’ve literally seen people rocking out at the same booth  for like an hour at past shows. Never really understood that.


----------



## Stillhart

Mediahound said:


> Makes sense. I’ve literally seen people rocking out at the same booth  for like an hour at past shows. Never really understood that.


When I've worked tables at shows, usually it's the ones trying to psych themselves up for a big purchase (like a $4k Cavalli amp or a $3600 DAP or whatever).  

The other thing is I'm really not embarrassed to just tap someone on the shoulder and ask politely for a chance to listen if I think they've hogging the station.  If you are, maybe ask the person running the station to do it.  Sometimes, you just get lost in the music and don't even realize you're inconveniencing anyone.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Mediahound said:


> Good tips. I’ve always wondered how long is it acceptable to stay at one station and listen?


I always stay with a pair on my head until the person behind me gives me the ol'stink eye lol


----------



## Mediahound

Yeah it should really be more about confirming that yes this sounds as expected or sounds really good, or it is not to my liking, and then moving on unless it’s dead and no one else is there waiting


----------



## Alcophone

Drunkenmunkey said:


> First canjam for me! What tips do you all have for a newbie who's going by himself?


And when you bring a pair of headphones, also bring adapters so you're able to use them with a wide variety of gear.


----------



## Allanmarcus

Stillhart said:


> Wear comfy shoes. This should go without saying.



Crap, all I brought was heals!

As for how long to listen at a station, if you are really serious about buying that item, listen as long as it takes. If you are there for more than 30 minutes listening to the same thing, then maybe you don’t want to buy it. 

Anyone up for a late breakfast and hanging out at pint brothers (hotel restaurant) Friday morning? Maybe 9:30?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Oct 4, 2018)

Who's up for dinner on Friday night since we're planning things? 

Thanks for the advice y'all! I'll be at the show for the back half of friday and the majority of saturday. Looking forward to roaming.

I may as well bring both of my IEMS that I have as a point of reference!


----------



## Zachik

I’m landing at 9:55pm in Denver. 
Anyone arriving roughly the same time and want to share a ride - PM me.


----------



## buke9

mrspeakers said:


> Hi everyone! We'll have 10 ETHER 2s at the show. Check them out in our booth 64.65, our quiet(er) room 538, and at Chord Audio, Ampsandsound, WooAudio, and others. And the price is lower than I think people expected, $1,999.99.


 Loved the Ether Flows so can’t wait to hear them. Still love my Ether-C’s also. See you there Dan.


----------



## Demo3

Until I saw the preview video I was just a excited, now I'm stoked and ready to go, thanks Jude.


----------



## Mediahound

What time can badges be picked up today?


----------



## Demo3 (Oct 5, 2018)

Mediahound said:


> What time can badges be picked up today?



Friday: PRESS ONLY: 10am-noon; ALL: noon-6pm
Saturday: 9am-6pm • Sunday: 10am-4pm
Denver Marriott Tech Center, 4900 S. Syracuse St.
Denver, CO 80237 • 303-779-1100

When I get there I just look for the line... which forms before noon.


----------



## Mediahound

Demo3 said:


> Friday: PRESS ONLY: 10am-noon; ALL: noon-6pm
> Saturday: 9am-6pm • Sunday: 10am-4pm
> Denver Marriott Tech Center, 4900 S. Syracuse St.
> Denver, CO 80237 • 303-779-1100




Thanks!


----------



## AxelCloris

The doors are preparing to open on 3 days of CanJam @ RMAF, and the impressions thread is now live. Stop by the thread and click “subscribe” to follow the excitement.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-rmaf-2018-impressions-oct-5-7-2018.890427/


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Quick question as I'm packing for the weekend. 

How many looks would I get if I brought my laptop with me to try headphones out with my portable setup? It's simply a dragonfly dac/amp connected via usb to my laptop which is a thin 16 in. I'm more of an IEM guy so will be focused on those booths.

Thanks for helping a noob out!


----------



## TSAVAlan

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Quick question as I'm packing for the weekend.
> 
> How many looks would I get if I brought my laptop with me to try headphones out with my portable setup? It's simply a dragonfly dac/amp connected via usb to my laptop which is a thin 16 in. I'm more of an IEM guy so will be focused on those booths.
> 
> Thanks for helping a noob out!


It's not terribly uncommon for folks to whip out their own Daps, laptops a little more uncommon.

I would say just be cognizant of your surroundings. If the booth is super busy probably not the best to to ask if you can use your laptop. If it is slower and made a spot open, ask away.


----------



## jude

At 4:15 p.m. to 5:15 p.m., in the Marriott Aspen Amphitheater, Lobby Level, there is a panel discussion titled:
*
Digital Signal Processing (DSP) In Headphones: Stigma or Solution?*

With technology advancing at a relentless pace, acoustic pioneers are now incorporating innovative DSP methods in their quest to offer us greater fidelity — and more. This begs the question: Can DSP improve the listening experience for dyed-in-the-wool audio purists? Join these industry leaders to discuss how DSP is reshaping the audio of the future.

The panelists are Mark Cohen (Audeze), Greg Stidsen (NAD and PSB), and Dan Wiggins (Periodic Audio).


----------



## Bazirker

Drunkenmunkey said:


> Quick question as I'm packing for the weekend.
> 
> How many looks would I get if I brought my laptop with me to try headphones out with my portable setup? It's simply a dragonfly dac/amp connected via usb to my laptop which is a thin 16 in. I'm more of an IEM guy so will be focused on those booths.
> 
> Thanks for helping a noob out!



I might be bringing my own laptop, and possibly even my desktop amp setup with a portable power supply.  I don't care how a headphone sounds on the vendor's $2000 dac/amp combo, I care how it sounds on the sources I'll be using!  Just be mindful of your fellow convention-go'ers, and don't spend a truckload of time setting up gear when there's a long line for a piece of kit.


----------



## elira

Bazirker said:


> I might be bringing my own laptop, and possibly even my desktop amp setup with a portable power supply.  I don't care how a headphone sounds on the vendor's $2000 dac/amp combo, I care how it sounds on the sources I'll be using!  Just be mindful of your fellow convention-go'ers, and don't spend a truckload of time setting up gear when there's a long line for a piece of kit.


Share some pictures.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Thanks all! It's just a laptop with a dragonfly red so will take under 2 minutes to set up.


----------



## MyPants

Hey y'all, I'll be there at open tomorrow morning! Missed online ticketing, but I figure day 2 shouldn't be too hard to manage registration. Looking forward to meeting some head-fi-ers.


----------



## Obscene0324

*Obscene324-Black-L-1-RMAF*


----------



## warrenpchi

*SEMINAR UPDATE!
*
Unfortunately, our friend Paul Barton (PSB) won’t be joining us for for today’s 2018 Headphone AMA seminar.  He’s been feeling a bit under the weather and couldn’t make it to RMAF this year.  Please join me in wishing him well.

Filling in for him will be a special treat!  Join us as Schiit’s Jason Stoddard AND Mike Moffat both take the dais, in what is sure to be a fantastic time this afternoon!

As a reminder, the 2018 Headphone AMA (Ask Me Anything) will be at 5:00p in the Aspen Amphitheater - and will feature:

Dan Clark (MrSpeakers)
Nicolas Debard (Focal)
Thorsten Loesch (iFi Audio)
Mike Moffat (Schiit)
Jason Stoddard (Schiit)


----------



## miceblue

This is probably a long shot, but does anyone have a spare Nikon EN-EL15 battery or battery charger? I didn't think my 2 batteries wouldn't be enough for the trip.


----------



## warrenpchi

SEMINAR UPDATE:  Do Earphones Now Rival Full-Size Headphones in Performance?

Unfortunately, our friends Mario Gebhardt (beyerdynamic) and Sankar Thiagasamudrum (Audeze) can’t join us today.  Filling in for them will be Dan Wiggins (Periodic Audio) and Mike Dias (Ultimate Ears / Domo Audio) — and believe me, both of them will have some insights that you want to know.

As a reminder, the seminar will be at 12:30p in the Aspen Amphitheater.  Come join us!


----------



## Alcophone

Maybe it was obvious, but... where do I pick up my CanJam T-shirt?


----------



## Mediahound

Alcophone said:


> Maybe it was obvious, but... where do I pick up my CanJam T-shirt?



I saw a T-shirt person in the lobby, they aren’t free are they?


----------



## Alcophone

Mediahound said:


> I saw a T-shirt person in the lobby, they aren’t free are they?


Nope, you have to pay.  The ones in the lobby were RMAF shirts and some others. @third_eye responded and I got my shirt (thanks!), they are in the bigger CanJam area, between ZMF and JDS labs.


----------



## Mediahound (Oct 7, 2018)

Was anyone successful in hearing the new Wyred For Sound headphone amplifier? In their room they had one but it wasn’t hooked up and when asked if they were able to hook it up so that it could be heard they said no. Seems like a big fail on their part to me.


----------



## third_eye

Thanks to everyone who came out to CanJam RMAF 2018, we had a great time this weekend!


----------



## third_eye

Fanmusic, Simphonio, Thinking Group, and UFOEAR added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## Dobrescu George

Well, that seems to have been quite nice


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

Is there an impressions thread for RMAF 18?


----------



## joe

MTMECraig said:


> Is there an impressions thread for RMAF 18?



Right here! (*click*)


----------



## MrTechAgent

Ummm, will be attending CanJam Shanghai, coming all the way from India. Second CanJam after RMAF 2016.

*MrTechAgent-Black-M-1-Shanghai *


----------



## third_eye (Oct 18, 2018)

Acoustic Research, Audiobyte, Crosszone, Double J, Final, Manley Labs, Ultimate Ears, and Yue Ying Audio added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## misteral201103

It's getting close!!!
I work in a school and due to a visit by Xi Jing Ping to the area, we have an enforced two days off. Which means we have to work an additional two days. Guess which days! Yup, CanJam weekend.
Luckily, I have an EXCELLENT principal (also a bit of a comic book geek). I explained that CanJam was kind of like comic-con for audiophiles and he got me excused from the work days!
Really looking forward to it, even more so now I have seen the RMAF footage!!


----------



## Faber65

third_eye said:


> We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, this is my order: black color, size L, no. 1 shirts, Shanghai. 

See you there. 
Fabrizio


----------



## third_eye

Gichin Cables added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## Sifo

third_eye said:


> We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sifo-Black-S-1-Shanghai


----------



## third_eye (Oct 26, 2018)

Guys, here's the CanJam Shanghai Seminar info......looking forward to seeing everyone soon!


*CanJam Shanghai 2018 Seminars*
Come join us in the *Seminar Room* (Salon 4) right across from the *Grand Ballroom *for a series of interactive discussion panels with some of the industry’s leading experts in audio technology.

*Saturday, November 3*
*2pm-3pm Chord Electronics DAC/Amp Technology Explained  *
Speakers: Rob Watts (Chord Electronics)

Chord Electronics Lead Designer Rob Watts will be talking about the unique technology within Chord DAC/amps and explains why this leads to much improved measured and musical performance. The new Hugo TT2 and Hugo M Scaler will also be discussed in the presentation. This Seminar will be in English with a live translation.
*
3:30-4:30 The 2018 Headphone Audio AMA - Ask The Experts*
Speakers: Rob Watts (Chord Electronics); Dan Clark (MrSpeakers); Dan Wiggins (Periodic Audio); Jude Mansilla (Head-Fi)

What’s behind your favorite headphone audio products? What type of products are coming in the future? Bring your questions, here is your chance to ask some of the industry’s leading experts. This Seminar will be in English with a live translation.

*Sunday, November 4*
*Noon-1pm HD Bluetooth Technology and Future Headphone Products*
Speaker: Dr. Fang Bian (Hifiman)

Hifiman Founder and CEO Dr. Fang Bian will discuss the current state of Bluetooth audio technology and give a sneak peak at future headphone audio products. This Seminar will be in Chinese.

*2pm-3pm MrSpeakers Ether 2 Presentation*
Speaker: Dan Clark (MrSpeakers)

MrSpeakers Founder and CEO Dan Clar will discuss the new Ether 2 headphone and the technology behind it. This Seminar will be in English with a live translation.


----------



## third_eye

Auris Audio, Colorfly, and Rupert Neve Designs added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!


----------



## misteral201103

third_eye said:


> Auris Audio, Colorfly, and Rupert Neve Designs added to CanJam Shanghai exhibitor list!



Oh my lord, it just keeps getting better and better! So excited for next weekend!
Rupert Neve!!!!


----------



## third_eye

misteral201103 said:


> Oh my lord, it just keeps getting better and better! So excited for next weekend!
> Rupert Neve!!!!



As are we......it's gonna be a great one!!


----------



## Shanling

Excited for the Shanghai Canjam. Of course bringing our new M5s DAP and ME100 IEMs and we will have latest prototype of ME500 IEMs with us. 

Also we will feature some IEMs from our friends at Dunu and Unique Melody!

I'm curious how many foreigners can we expect? Chinese shows are blast, but sometimes I miss any foreigners to talk to


----------



## misteral201103

Shanling said:


> Excited for the Shanghai Canjam. Of course bringing our new M5s DAP and ME100 IEMs and we will have latest prototype of ME500 IEMs with us.
> 
> Also we will feature some IEMs from our friends at Dunu and Unique Melody!
> 
> I'm curious how many foreigners can we expect? Chinese shows are blast, but sometimes I miss any foreigners to talk to



I'm foreign! There are dozens of us!
Thanks for bringing your wonderful gear and some treats from Dunu and UM as well!! I'll definitely want a listen to the UM offerings


----------



## third_eye

We're really looking forward to CanJam Shanghai 2018! Here's a peak at the Exhibitor Directory and Show Map of the main exhibit area:


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

Looks awesome, @third_eye! Heading to Shanghai tomorrow after a great Tokyo headphone festival!


----------



## third_eye

HeadAmpTeam said:


> Looks awesome, @third_eye! Heading to Shanghai tomorrow after a great Tokyo headphone festival!



See you soon!


----------



## jude

NOTE: If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​

New flagship IEMs from Campfire, Kinera, Jomo, and Vision Ears that blew us away; a new FiiO DAP priced way below what its feature set would suggest; new headphones from HiFiMAN; new affordable DACs that punch above their prices; a flagship MQA DAC; the new million-tap Chord stack; MrSpeakers ETHER 2; IEMs we'd never seen before; and MUCH more are previewed in this sneak peek of some of what you'll be able to see and hear at CanJam Shanghai 2018, taking place this coming weekend, November 3rd and 4th, at the Shanghai Marriott Hotel City Centre.

_CanJam Shanghai 2018 Preview Video - Head-Fi TV_ - produced by Brian Murphy, Joe Cwik, and Jude Mansilla​


----------



## Sifo

Flying to Shanghai from Toronto right now, 14 hrs lol. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## misteral201103

Seriously, I'm so ready for tomorrow!! Just watched the video and it's got me even more pumped! Can't wait!!


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Flannel doesn't suit you Jude, just saying.  ;p


----------



## Zachik

caenlenfromOCN said:


> Flannel doesn't suit you Jude, just saying.  ;p


Give the guy a break - he just walked in from chopping wood for the fire place!


----------



## someyoungguy

I just arrived in Shanghai this morning for the start of a business/holiday trip. Will be at Canjam tomorrow for sure! Unfortunately I can’t see the preview video as YouTube is blocked by the great firewall  looking forward to hearing some great gear


----------



## audionewbi

I can't find anything about the RaQuar cable.


----------



## AxelCloris

audionewbi said:


> I can't find anything about the RaQuar cable.


This is RaQuar's first show, so they might not have much of an online presence yet. They'll be available to demo at the TrueSound exhibit (E5).


----------



## Mimouille

If anybody is dropping by Beijing afterwards and feels like connecting, let me know.


----------



## misteral201103

Amazing day today! Is there an impressions thread for Shanghai or do I just write here? Knackered but wow, what a day! Going back again tomorrow!


----------



## LazerBear

I'm planning to drop in tomorrow, can I buy tickets on-site? I checked the online ticket tool but I think I understand that it wants to deliver me physical tickets and there's no way that they'll get here in time.


----------



## jude

LazerBear said:


> I'm planning to drop in tomorrow, can I buy tickets on-site? I checked the online ticket tool but I think I understand that it wants to deliver me physical tickets and there's no way that they'll get here in time.



You can get tickets here at the show, @LazerBear. I hope we see you tomorrow.


----------



## musicday

Is the Lotoo Paw Gold Touch there? It should, since they are located in Beijing..


----------



## audionewbi

Yes,  dita audio got them.


----------



## Faber65

Arrived at the show ten minutes before the opening and left half an hour after the closing. 
I tried to test as many gears as possible, especially the high-end ones. 
It was very interesting, but I was expecting to see more participation from the manufacturers. 
The top brands in terms of sales (AKG, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser) are not there, as well as some manufacturers of hi-end products. 
The location is perfectly in the heart of the old city, but there are some details of the organization to be improved (ticket pre-sales, admissions, booked t-shirts sales).
I hope to see more exhibitors next year.


----------



## third_eye (Nov 3, 2018)

We had an AMAZING first day at CanJam Shanghai 2018! Follow the Impressions thread here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-shanghai-2018-impressions-thread-november-3-4-2018.892503/


----------



## LazerBear

jude said:


> You can get tickets here at the show, @LazerBear. I hope we see you tomorrow.



Yes, I made it. Was hoping to catch sight of you actually, but didn't


----------



## hotdog108

Any idea who will be exhibiting at CanJam NYC 2019?


----------



## third_eye

hotdog108 said:


> Any idea who will be exhibiting at CanJam NYC 2019?



We'll be creating new threads for CanJam NYC 2019 and CanJam Singapore 2019 shortly.....stay tuned!


----------



## hotdog108

Great, thank you!


----------



## misteral201103

@third_eye Are you planning another Shanghai CanJam next year?


----------



## third_eye

misteral201103 said:


> @third_eye Are you planning another Shanghai CanJam next year?



We sure are! CanJam Shanghai 2018 was one of the very best events we've ever done!


----------



## misteral201103

third_eye said:


> We sure are! CanJam Shanghai 2018 was one of the very best events we've ever done!



Oh that's EXCELLENT news! Very glad it was so successful for you, VERY glad you'll be back next year!!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, the 2019 threads for CanJam NYC and CanJam Singapore are up.....follow and subscribe here:

*CanJam NYC 2019 

CanJam Singapore 2019


*


----------



## Galm (Dec 31, 2018)

third_eye said:


> Guys, the 2019 threads for CanJam NYC and CanJam Singapore are up.....follow and subscribe here:
> 
> *CanJam NYC 2019
> 
> ...


For those planning trips to RMAF can you clarify what the date is?  I'm assuming it's September 5-8th.  On the site though under the text typed dates & times it states October.  Correcting that will probably help people.

https://canjamglobal.com/shows/rmaf2019/

Cheers!


----------



## joe

That would be correct, @Galm -- You can also check out RMAF details at http://audiofest.net/.


----------



## third_eye

Galm said:


> For those planning trips to RMAF can you clarify what the date is? I'm assuming it's September 5-8th.



Yes, it is September 5-8! Thanks for the heads-up, typo being corrected.


----------



## Whitigir (Feb 6, 2019)

third_eye said:


> We're producing a run of CanJam Global 2018 "Tour" T-Shirts in 2 versions: black, and white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, wrong one


----------



## Watagump

In N Out moving to Colorado.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...ening-in-this-new-state/ar-BBTvMrK?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## caenlenfromOCN

Watagump said:


> In N Out moving to Colorado.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...ening-in-this-new-state/ar-BBTvMrK?li=BBnb7Kz




legal marijuana and this... sounds like a wonderful state. if rent wasn't 1k per month i might consider moving there lol


----------



## Watagump

caenlenfromOCN said:


> legal marijuana and this... sounds like a wonderful state. if rent wasn't 1k per month i might consider moving there lol




Well, we now have both of those here.


----------



## Dobrescu George

BTW, everyone, I think I will be attending Canjam London this year. Still not 100% sure, since that period is extremely busy for my other job, but I am doing my best efforts to be there, so everyone attending, if you want to meet with me in person, I'd be delighted to


----------

